# __The 16GB RAM CLUB__



## Mr.Eiht

HI there!
Since the 8GB club doesn`t seems to be maintained anymore and more and more people having 16GB RAM i decided to start this









Of course are the guys with *16GB+ also welcom*e - no discrimination here








I would be happy to see many people join.

*****Please post a link to your CPU-Z validation for proof - with your OCN nickname!*****

Here is mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2244751
Edit: I need that RAM because After Effects rendering uses massive RAM.

For all those who got problems with the validation - please read this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> ... your results are Not Validated, this is due to the clock not being at the same frequency for long enough.
> CPU-Z requires the cpu to be at the same frequency for 2-3 seconds before it can validate it,if you want to put a small amount of load on your cpu, enough to raise the clock back to its maximum you can either run prime 95 while submitting your results or you can make a batch file with the following script and run it before and while validating/submitting your results.
> The Batch file contents is just a script showing a directory in a loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Batch File Contents: Click Here!
> 
> 
> 
> (start of batch file)
> @echo off
> cd..
> cd..
> cd..
> cd..
> cd windows/system32
> :loop
> dir
> dir
> dir
> goto loop
> (end of batch file)
> Just close the windows once you have submitted your results


*All credit and thanks go to poly359 and also to KyadCK (the general) for the reminder*

A link to this club for the sig:

Code:



Code:


[CENTER][B][URL="http://www.overclock.net/t/980147/the-16gb-ram-club"]__16GB RAM Club__[/URL][/B][/CENTER]

Members:
*1. Mr.Eiht, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T*
2. JedixJarf, 16GB DDR3, -, 1333MHz, - (MAC)
3. ehpexs, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1333MHz, 8-8-8-20
4. tand1, 16GB DDR3, Corsair XMS3, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-25-2T
5. r34p3rex, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-28
6. wuyanxu, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
7. joetemp75, 24GB DDR3, Corsair / OCZ, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
8. grossebeaver, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1600MHz, 7-8-7-24-2T
9. smorg, 16GB DDR3, Cosair, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
10. azure1394, 18GB DDR3, Cosair/Micron, 1340MHz, 9-9-9-25
11. KorbenD, 24GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1865MHz, 9-10-9-28
12. L36, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24
13. Rafale77, 24GB DDR3, Patriot, 2002MHz, 9-11-9-27
14. WorldExclusive, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz. 10-11-10-27 T1
15. katana2k3, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1663MHz, 9-9-9-28
16. Aznboy1993, 16GB DDR3, -, 1600MHz, - (MAC)
16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24 (PC)
17. Kosire, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1338MHz, 9-9-9-24
18. atshowturbo, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1866MHz, 9-11-9-27
19. RagingCain, 24GB DDR3, Patriot, 2009MHz, 9-11-9-27-2N
20. exnihilo, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1334MHz, 9-9-9-24
21. Angrybutcher, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1601MHz, 9-9-9-28-2T
22. j4mi3, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2205MHz, 9-11-10-28
23. m98custom1212, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T
24. claymanhb 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1617MHz, 9-9-9-27
25. mothow, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1656MHz, 8-8-8-24
26. fevanson, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1339MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T
27. Aawa, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-27-2T
28. Levesque, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 7-8-7-24
29. Terra, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T
30. Blameless 24GB DDR3, Patriot, 1700MHz, 8-10-8-24-1T
31. ShadowEW 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1403MHz, 9-9-9-24
32. Altstadt, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24 /AMD &
16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1600MHz, 7-9-8-24 /Intel
33. Panickypress 16GB DDR3, GEIL, 1333MHz, 7-7-7-24
34. sjaakmatje 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
35. OCean, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
36. kinonotabi, 24GB DDR3, V-GEN, 1422MHz, 7-7-7-18-2T
37. sintricate, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHZ, 9-9-9-24-2T
38. KyadCK, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1500MHz, 9-9-9-24 (Main),
16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1330MHz, 9-9-9-24 (Laptop)
16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-0-9-24 (Backup),
32GB DDR3 (VMware ESXi Server)
39. coleweezy23, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-28
40. Imrac, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1596MHz, 8-8-8-24
41. Malcom, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 11-11-11-28
42. famous1994, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1339MHz, 9-9-9-24
43. teh_HyDr0iD, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1880MHz, 10-11-10-30
44. CodX, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1625MHz, 9-9-9-24
45. robchaos, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1339MHz, 9-9-9-24
*46. pioneerisloud, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1666MHz, 8-8-8-24*
47. M0rbidDeath, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1540MHz, 9-9-9-24
48. tompsonn, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 804MHz, 9-9-9-24
49. y2kcamaross, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
50. Infomastr, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
51. The_Scottish_Alchemist's 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-20-2T
52. FiveEYZ, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
53. sndstream, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1868MHz, 9-10-9-27
54. slyrunner, 24GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1444MHz, 9-9-9-24
55. canukrebel, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
*56. beers, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1709MHz 7-9-8-22*
57. Frankzro, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-27
58. Worple, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1632MHz, 9-9-9-24
59. byrnetree, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
60. franknitty69, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1867MHz , 9-10-9-28
61. EmptyBarrel, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-27
62. Scorpion49, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24
63. derickwm, 24GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1199MHz, 9-9-9-24
64. David J., 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
65. SilenTxR, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1524MHz, 8-8-8-24
66. bi2on, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1605MHz, 11-11-11-28
67. macca_dj, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1605MHz, 11-11-11-28
68. frazell, 24GB DDR3, Corsair, 1068MHz ,8-8-8-20
69. plumbroke318, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
70. Jeppzer, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27
71. PR-Imagery, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1617MHz, 9-9-9-24
72. alick, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1400MHz, 9-9-9-24
73. rocklobsta1109, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz , 9-9-9-24
74. RainMotorsports, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1338MHz, 9-9-9-24
75. ShavedApe, 16GB DDR3, Corsair 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
76. farcodev, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1339MHz, 7-8-7-24
77. ReconRunner, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1334MHz, 9-9-9-24
78. NecroPS3, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
79. reflex99, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
80. black06g85, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1866MHz, 9-11-9-27
81. berk001, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
82. 2slick4u, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24
83. TheBlindDeafMute, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1866MHz, 9-10-9-27
84. XReflection, Corsair, 16GB DDR3,1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
85. just4funuk,16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1337MHz, 9-9-9-24
86. Arizonian, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
_87. mikeseth, former member_
88. UltraNEO, *24GB DDR2*, X, 800MHz, X (MAC),
16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1666MHz, 9-9-9-24
89. Los Hog, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1621MHz, 11-11-11-28
90. mybeat, 16GB DDR3, ADATA, 1333MHz, CL9 (Linux),
24GB, , Kingston, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
91. K62-RIG, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1661MHz, 9-9-9-24
92. theonedub, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1673MHz, 9-9-9-24
93. alexmaia_br, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1873MHz, 10-12-11-28
94. Obakemono, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill,1607MHz, 11-11-11-28
95. [ISM]-BlueDragon, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
96. Martkilu, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1648MHz, 9-9-9-26
97. TeliaSonera,16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
98.Dad2David, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1648MHz, 9-9-9-24
99. Lxcivic2k1, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
100. PureBlackFire, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
101. bigkahuna360, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1621MHz, 9-9-9-24
102. Sonics, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-8-23
103. chaosblade02, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 11-11-11-28
104. LuckySevn, 16GB DDR3, GEIL, *2400MHz*, 11-11-11-32
105. MFLucky, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1766MHz, 9-9-9-24
106. 996gt2,16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
107. *Princess Garnet*,16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
108. Tangoseal, *32GB DDR3*, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
109. matty0610, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1605MHz, 11-11-11-28
110. Improvidus,16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
111. drufause, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
112. Madvillan,16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
113. Paraleyes, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2149MHz, 11-11-11-27
114. AlbertMwugabi, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1066MHz, 7-7-7-20
115. *ericeod*, 32GB DDR3, Samsung, 1866MHz, 9-9-9-28
116. OverClocker55, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
117. BVM, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
118. trumpet-205, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
119. GameBoy, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1606MHz, 9-9-9-24
120. drthanatos, 32GB FB-DDR2, Hyundai Electronics, 758MHz, 5-5-5-15
121. iamwardicus, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1800MHz, 8-9-8-27
122. Renholdt, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1665MHz, 9-9-9-24
123. CarFreak302, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
124. daman246, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
125. Lazloisdavrock, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
126. The Pook, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1596MHz, 7-7-7-19
127. Swag, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1527MHz, 9-9-9-24
128. Xyro TR1, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
*129. Mootsfox, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-28*
130. McDown, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1867MHz, 9-10-9-27
131. Edge Of Pain, 16GB DDR3, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-20
132. -reserved for UltraHoboLord-
*131. csm725, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24*
132. ***h4xx, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
133. webtax, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
134. Compaddict, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
135. OldMX, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
136. Rayleyne, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1471MHz, 9-9-9-24
137. Shrak, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T
138. Major Chronic, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
139. JTHMfreak, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1333MHz, 7-8-7-24
140. MrTOOSHORT, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2400MHz, 10-12-11-33
141. poly359, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
142. Constantine85, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
143. Clairvoyant129, 64GB DDR3, Corsair, 2133MHz, 10-11-10-30
*144. ericeod, 24GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1614MHz, 7-8-8-24*
145. liamstears, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
146. TheDesignated1, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
147. marbleduck, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24
148. Dark Volker, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
149. vonalka, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, ?
150. ElectroGeek007, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1867MHz, 9-10-9-28
151. adam-c, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1872MHz, 9-10-9-28
152. am dew1, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27
153. Shiveron, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
154. SacredChaos, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
155. L0GIC, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-30-2N
156. Stiltz85, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2146MHz, 11-11-11-28
157. BeOtCh, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1607MHz, 9-9-9-24
158. goodtobeking, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1460MHz, 11-12-12-30
159. r31ncarnat3d, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
160. Kaze105, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1444MHz, 9-9-9-24
161. Kongslien,16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
162. Asem, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1867MHz, 8-9-8-24
163. staryoshi, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
164. xF5x, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
165. Scorpion49, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1866MHz, 9-9-9-24
166. Animal0307, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin (LINUX)
167. reserved for swarm87
168. Bravo2010, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
169. Jodiuh, 16GB DDR3, Samsung,1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
170. piskooooo, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1867MHz, 9-10-9-27
171. Lord Xeb, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1600MHz, 8-9-8-24
172. Millz59, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
173. djriful, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2400Mhz 10-11-11-28-1T
174. Angryyankee, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1506MHz, 9-10-9-28
175. cyberspyder, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27
*176. mica3speedy, 16GB DDR3 (ESXI)*
177. XiZeL, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1624MHz, 9-9-9-24
178. jacksonn24, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2142MHz, 9-11-10-27
179. tHe GoLdEn MaN, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
180. james_ant, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-28
181. Mister Duke, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
182. Moovin, 24GB DDR3, Corsair, 1330MHz, 9-9-9-24
183. Locool676, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1525MHz, 9-9-9-27
184. michaelcat41, 16GB DDR3, SST, 1333MHz, 8-9-9-24
185. Tom4hawk, 16GB DDR3, Goodram, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
186. thenk83, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
187. Rowey, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 8-9-9-24
188. LuczOr, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-30
189. 12ccores, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2140MHz ,9-11-11-28
190. Manticorp, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1330MHz, 9-9-9-24
191. jaker1993, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-28
192. itzzjason, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-28
193. deadagain6591, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 10-10-10-30
194. Jollyriffic, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1420MHz, 9-9-9-24
195. Mr-Mechraven, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
196. Nemesis158, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2140MHz, 10-11-11-28
197. spice003, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
*198. axipher, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1337MHz, 9-9-9-24*
199. Brandon Alvaro, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1607MHz, 9-9-9-24
200. 3930K, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1866MHz, 9-10-9-28
201. Hennessey, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1360MHz, 9-9-9-24
202. TheHarvman313, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2100MHz, 11-11-11-30
203. robbo2, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-29
204. Matt-Matt, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2000MHz, 9-9-9-24
205. oats2012, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-10-9-27
206. caffeinescandal, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1870MHz, 9-11-9-27
207. funkmetal, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1580MHz, 11-11-11-29
208. lolllll117, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1373MHz, 9-9-9-24
209. MGF Derp, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-30
210. DarkrReign2049, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
211. rhinitis, proper valid required







(no MHz or timings in validation)
212. PCSarge, proper valid required







(sig says 8GB in both i5 rigs)
213. tyrael2112, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
214. Segovax, proper valid required
215. Diamondhead, 16GB DDR3, Crucial, 1873MHz ,9-11-9-27
216. moonmanas, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1866MHz, 9-10-9-27
217. taotree, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27
218. qiqi1021, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-30
16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1867MHz, 9-11-9-24
219. johnvosh, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
220. oogiesfaded, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1646MHz, 9-9-9-24
221. PCWargamer, 16GB Crucial, 1869MHz, 9-9-9-24
222. Zeus, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
223. coolhandluke41, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2200MHz, 10-12-11-26
224. willywill, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1648MHz, 9-9-9-24
225. BulletSponge, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1393MHz, 9-9-9-24
226. Mr357, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz , 9- 9- 9-24
227. Derko1, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24
228. stickymelon, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2144MHz, 9-11-11-31
229. everlast4291987, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2140MHz, 9-11-10-28
230. meckert15834, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1680MHz, 9-9-9-24
231. Sporadic E, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-30
232. bob7up, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1064MHz, 7-7-7-20
233. Hoodcom, 16GB DDR3, Nanya, 1596MHz, 11-11-11- 28
234. fishinfiend, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-30KyadCK
235. Chorrbs, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27
236. Awk34, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1852MHz, 10-11-10-30
237. Blade 117, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1538MHz, 9-9-9-24
238. pLuhhmm, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-31
239. lurker2501, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
240. ben ten, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz , 9- 9- 9-24
241. *stubass, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24*
242. Monster212, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1336MHz, 9-9-9-24
243. vinumsv, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1359MHz, 10-10-10-27
*244. Sam OCX, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 3233MHz, 11-15-14-40*
245. *ACHILEE5, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24*
246. antonis21, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24
247. lolmont, 16GB Crucial, 1601MHz, 9-9-9-24
248. N3C14R, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1445MHz, 8-10-10-27
249. iamhulk, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1338MHz, 9-9-9-24
250. *Bal3Wolf, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 10-11-10-30*
251. Tjj226 Angel, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2400MHz, 10-11-11-28
252. Fallout323f, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
253. p3gaz_001, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2400MHz, 9-11-11-22
254. AmenRA, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27
255. maestrobg, 16GB DDR3, Crucial, 999MHz, 9-9-9-27
256. ckWL, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
257. *gillbot, 64GB DDR3, GEIL, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24*,
32GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1400MHz, 9-9-9-24
258. spinejam, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2133MHz, 10-10-10-30
259. Vi0lence, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1867MHz, 9-10-9-27
260. srsparky32, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 2133MHz, 10-10-10-30
261. ElevenEleven, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-10-11-28
262. Imrac, 32GB (Server using ESXI)
263. Thomas73, 16GB DDR3, Crucial, 1867MHz, 9-9-9-27
16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
264. Carniflex, 32GB DDR3, A-Data, 1468MHz, 9-9-9-27
264. GermanyChris, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1648MHz, 10-10-10-30
265.importflip, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1843MHz, 9-9-9-24
266. Dt_Freak1, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1866MHz, 10-11-10-30
267. Mr White, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-11-11-30
268. Dreamxtreme, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
269. Burn3400, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1616MHz, 9-9-9-24
270. megawatz,, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 800MHz, 9-9-9-24
271. flash2021, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1601MHz, 9-9-9-24
272. Name Change, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1867MHz,10-10-10-25 1T
273. spacin9guild, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2197MHz, 9-11-10-27
274. kelso88, 24GB DDR3, Corsair, 1603MHz, 9-9-9-24
275. Jon A. Silvers, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1832MHz, 9-10-9-27
276. kzinti1, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
277. OutaTheLoneWolf, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
278. hatrix216, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1873MHz, 9-10-9-29
279. RaiidZero, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1336MHz, 9-9-9-23
280. chris-br, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24
281. terence52, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1331MHz, 9-9-10-24
282. eskamobob1,64GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-29
283. Ashura, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
284. Latezen, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1854MHz, 9-10-9-27
285. TinyWetBlanket, 65GB DDR3, Corsair, 1866MHz, 9-10-9-27
286. gian84, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
287. Mailman377, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1872MHz, 9-11-9-27
288. Ardalista, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1872MHz, 9-10-9-27


----------



## JedixJarf

Ill take ya up on that.... too bad there is no CPUZ for OS X....


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I added you, if theres no CPU-Z that should be good enough!
Any info about the manufacturer or the timings available?
Anyway, thanks for joining.


----------



## landyzhu

16 gb only mean bad timing~


----------



## ehpexs

I have asked this thread to be deleted, if you want to get into the 16 Gig Club,
it's here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memory/980147-__the-16gb-ram-club__.html

I have asked this thread be deleted as it is a duplicate


----------



## GlockZoR IV

Why did the 8GB club die?


----------



## cavallino

Does it count I bought a 16gb kit used 12 3x4gb in my sigrig and 1 4gb stick in my cheapo linux rig.


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlockZoR IV;12977563*
> Why did the 8GB club die?


I'm not sure to be honest, but the thread has been requested to be closed by it's creator
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino;12977567*
> Does it count I bought a 16gb kit used 12 3x4gb in my sigrig and 1 4gb stick in my cheapo linux rig.


The 16GB has to be in one machine, sorry.

EDIT! The topic will be closed a 16 GB club already exists /headslap

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1650940


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you ehpexs. Thanks for joining!
And if i might say that: Some very nice clocks on that 2500k!


----------



## tand1

Details in sig


----------



## r34p3rex

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1746673

In!

I have 16GB of RAM because.. well.. 16GB of RAM at the time was selling for $20 more than the 8GB kit


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;12963296*
> Ill take ya up on that.... too bad there is no CPUZ for OS X....


How'd you get OSX to show your ram speed? My ram appears as DDR2 in OSX.


----------



## terraprime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landyzhu;12967519*
> 16 gb only mean bad timing~


Not really, just kills overclocking potential alot.
Example 1

Explame 2 top 3 on that page are 2ghz and over @ 16gb totally nice considering size and timings but the price is a little over the top for me.

I want 16gb of RAM!!!


----------



## CravinR1

Yeah I let the 8 gig club die. I started it 3 years ago when 2 gigs was average, 4 gigs was extreme, 8 gigs was crazy

I'd have to add everyone on the site if I kept it maintained now


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terraprime;12979506*
> Not really, just kills overclocking potential alot.
> Example 1
> 
> Explame 2 top 3 on that page are 2ghz and over @ 16gb totally nice considering size and timings but the price is a little over the top for me.
> 
> I want 16gb of RAM!!!


compare with 4x2gb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1;12979526*
> Yeah I let the 8 gig club die. I started it 3 years ago when 2 gigs was average, 4 gigs was extreme, 8 gigs was crazy
> 
> I'd have to add everyone on the site if I kept it maintained now


you should not let 4x2gb die, i did not see any good 4gb memory chip this moment, maybe need to wait elpida new 30nm product


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you tand1 and r34p3rex. Thanks guys for joining!
Quote:


> How'd you get OSX to show your ram speed? My ram appears as DDR2 in OSX.


I have no idea







Never used OS X. But i would be funny if you can`t get the timings. Apple could put crap in there and sell it for $$$







(I doubt that, i`m no anti-mac-fanboy)
Quote:


> I'd have to add everyone on the site if I kept it maintained now


Yeah CarvinR1. This would be uber hard to maintain and 8GB is avererage right now.


----------



## The Duke

Threads merged


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12979252*
> How'd you get OSX to show your ram speed? My ram appears as DDR2 in OSX.


Because it's a real mac lol.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Perhaps include in your post why you have 16GB of RAM, as 90% of users don't require over 4/6GB.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;13041321*
> Perhaps include in your post why you have 16GB of RAM, as 90% of users don't require over 4/6GB.


Really good idea! Thanks for that!
Will edit my first post!


----------



## wuyanxu

i haz 16GB.









i have 16GB because i am addicted to RAMdisk. i've had 8GB since 2007, with 2GB as RAMdisk, still runs out of memory at times when i have multiple VMware open. now i can have 6GB RAMdisk without worry about running out of memory









a bit overkill, but seeing DDR3 is here to day, 16GB at 1600MHz cas9 probably won't be out of date any time soon. plus, i now rarely close stuff, even load some program minimised at startup.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you wuyanxu.
Wasn`t shure about your RAM speed.
So i put the values from your sig at the list.
If you are running it @1605MHz please let m know and i will change it.
Thanks for joining!


----------



## wuyanxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13152400*
> Added you wuyanxu.
> Wasn`t shure about your RAM speed.
> So i put the values from your sig at the list.
> If you are running it @1605MHz please let m know and i will change it.
> Thanks for joining!


Thanks for adding me.

These XMS3 are rated to run at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 1.65v, memtest passed at 1.5v. That verification was when everything at stock (RAM at its rated speed)

I am now running all stock because BFBC2 has been crashing lately, trying to figure out what's causing it. Afterburner and FRAPS seems like the suspects ATM.

For overclock, I will be running between 1333 and 1600, depend on CPU speed, due to summer is coming, I don't think I'll be running at overclocked speed for next few months. I'll only be overclocking when there is noticeable performance gain. 2.8GHz i7 is fast enough for my screen resolution. Still limited by graphics card at the moment.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

No one else with 16GB or more to join the club? Thats sad. I really thought that there were more people who love RAM.


----------



## valtopps

i bought a sandybridge and had 4 gb and sold them and bought 8gb 2x4gb and thinking of getting another set. is this overkill 16gb?????


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Depends on what you are doing with your PC!
If you are just gaming and webrowsing then yes.
BTW: @OCN it is allways nice to have a bit more than the average PC_user


----------



## Plex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13384494*
> No one else with 16GB or more to join the club? Thats sad. I really thought that there were more people who love RAM.


It's because the majority of people don't use more than 4-8GB and having too much RAM is actually a bad thing. 16GB would be a terrible idea for anyone who primarily games with their system.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plex;13406621*
> It's because the majority of people don't use more than 4-8GB and having too much RAM is actually a bad thing. 16GB would be a terrible idea for anyone who primarily games with their system.


I know that!
There are some guys @OCN who don`t play games, watch youtube_vids and twitter.
Running VM`s and use Photoshop or After Effects will need some more RAM.

And *Yes* the poor IMC gets overloaded and you can`t overclock anymore.
/sarcasm


----------



## Nirocity

why would you need 16gb unless you are doing hardcore rendering?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13406928*
> Running VM`s and use Photoshop or After Effects will need some more RAM.


Because of *this*.
Big comps with massiv particles in After Effects @high resolutions for example need lots of RAM. And running many *V*irtual *M*achines requires also some RAM to feed the different OS`s. Or photoshop.


----------



## grossebeaver

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ram-memory-upgrade,2778.html

It's kind of nice having the option to disable the swap file and keep things in system memory. Also 12gb wasn't a viable option for my last 2 builds LGA 1156 & 1155, so 16gb it is!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Grossebeaver, any CPU-Z validation or such for a proof?


----------



## joetemp75

I will join here once my ram gets here from newegg. 18gb total 1600 9-9-9-27


----------



## joetemp75

Here ya go http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1815592


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you joetemp75! Welcome to the club thanks for joining.
Wicked rig you got there and a nice overclock.


----------



## joetemp75

Thank you sir!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you grossebeaver and thank you for joining!


----------



## joetemp75

I figured I would update my rig @ 24 gb
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823922


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joetemp75;13538991*
> I figured I would update my rig @ 24 gb
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1823922


Nice!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;13539009*
> Nice!


Second that! Updated your stats.
// I just realised that i didn`t include the amount of RAM


----------



## smorg

why is 16BG ram club listed under intel memory? LOL will post my CPUZ later when home.. but my reason for having 16gb of ram is.. because I can and it was not much more expencive than 8gb..


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry mate - no discrimination here. All are welcome of course.
The old 8GB RAM Club dwelled in this section thats why i started this thread here. Plus i didn`t know where else to put this `cause there is no general RAM section








I don`t know if i should start another thread in the AMD section which linx to this thread. But like above no discrimination or fanboyism should be involved.
Maybe you as an AMDer could suggest something.


----------



## smorg

LOL it's no problem.. heres the link for my rig

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1833380


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Updated! Welcome and thank you for joining!
Like i said before any idea how to suck more people into this dark realm of 16GB








Edit: I meant AMDler


----------



## emmycita

lol


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emmycita;13688561*
> lol


You joined here - this is your first post - and you just say "lol"
This is lol.
And getting a reputation for that post is even more lolish...


----------



## azure1394

Saw your memory post recently, Nice Job! Your 16+ club inspired me to try out some old memory I had lying around. Added a 6 gig kit (3x2) to my 12 gig (3x4) and was surprised at how well it ran. Granted my OC is reduced and now running 1333 instead of 1866. The stats would show a decrease in performance it would seem, however programs, pages seem to load faster. Another plus is my VTT voltage can be set back in the green area. Maybe I can learn something about ram and overclocking here... Pls add me up.

My CPU-Z link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1860605


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thanks for the nice words!
Added you. Thanks for joining.
If i`m allowed to say that you could tweak your timings a bit.
26 is








And you could add 7 more MHz to your frequency to make it 1337


----------



## CL3P20

can i join..? It aint 16GB.. but its 12GB..









10x passes IBT: 9GB's used for heavy load test

12GB Patriot Sector7 @ 6-7-6-18,
i7 980x- H70 cooling
3.2QPI & 3.4NB

View attachment 214636


----------



## smorg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20;13821499*
> can i join..? It aint 16GB.. but its 12GB..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10x passes IBT: 9GB's used for heavy load test
> 
> 12GB Patriot Sector7 @ 6-7-6-18,
> i7 980x- H70 cooling
> 3.2QPI & 3.4NB
> 
> View attachment 214636


but its only 12GB


----------



## CL3P20

well lolz.. once i figure out how to get 16GB's into 3x ram slots.. I guess I'll be good to go


----------



## azure1394

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13820118*
> Thanks for the nice words!
> Added you. Thanks for joining.
> If i`m allowed to say that you could tweak your timings a bit.
> 26 is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you could add 7 more MHz to your frequency to make it 1337


Thanks for adding me... Spent a little time working on my timings, the closest spd, jedec4 which is 1370 for the xms3 is 9-9-9-26. Tried 24 but just not as responsive. Did bump my freq up to 1340 as well my multiplier. Am limited by the Micron Ram running at 1333 which doesn't oc too well. Thanks for the tip and the add. If you'd like to update my timings have a new cpu-z link...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1862394


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azure1394;13830996*
> Thanks for the tip and the add.


Your welcome mate!
Quote:


> If you'd like to update my timings have a new cpu-z link...


Done.
Looks much better now


----------



## azure1394

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13836639*
> Your welcome mate!
> 
> Done.
> Looks much better now


Don't want to wear out my welcome, but have been working on my ram timings some more. At your suggestion changed out my timing and came up with 9-9-9-25 as a halfway point between the two ram sets.

Ran 6 instances of memtest testing 2047 mb of ram for 110%, during the last 10% added another instance. The last instance put my cpu and memory usage at 89%. All came out with 0 errors. Did require 1 step past the green zone of VTT voltage set at 1.355 v. though. Appreciate the advice, have learned a good bit already since joining the group. Never too old to learn...
Last link for CPU-Z with 9-9-9-25 timings...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863612


----------



## KorbenD

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1863651

Just installed 24GB last week. Had to bump up QPI/VTT up quite a bit, but it's stable now. 24 hours of LinX without any errors.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azure1394;13837512*
> Last link for CPU-Z with 9-9-9-25 timings...


Updated your timings. I`m glad that you work hard to squeeze every little bit out of your RAM








Added you *KorbenD*! Welcome and thanks for joining
(And having that much RAM







).


----------



## L36

What do i win?
Also, 1.35V on the RAM.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

You win a membership if you want - shipping included


----------



## azure1394

Got a kick out of your post in the "Pfft, no one needs more than 4 gigs of ram" thread, Mr Eiht. Have long put up with the nay-sayers even when I had only 12 gigs of ram. The worst offenders are usually running 8 gigs or less and will tell you there is no difference in the speed of your comp once you get past 6 gigs of ram... Happy to be sitting on the other side of the table. You Rock!


----------



## Rafale77

Here is mine. Been running 24GB for a while until I found this thread.


----------



## ehpexs

It's interesting to look at everyone's sig rigs in this thread. Pretty much all of them are fairly high end, I guess the camp that feels 16GB isn't needed upgrades lower end hardware more frequently.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36;13838044*
> What do i win?


Added you although i`m still







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;13852177*
> Here is mine. Been running 24GB for a while until I found this thread.


Nice pice, reseved a "slot" for you but it would be kind if you could provide a validation link. I don`t want to be unfriendly or rude. It would just be fair since all others did. (Except JedixJarf since he has a MAC)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azure1394;13841749*
> Got a kick out of your post, Mr Eiht. Happy to be sitting on the other side of the table. You Rock!


Thanks, very kind. But i don`t think i rock. I`m just honest. Plus i got my
Adobe RAM junkies who need their fix.








C++ i don`t understand some people. I don`t open a thead "no one need more that 2 monitors" and then explain:
_________*"Most lads max out @two eyes"*_______________
It would be true but i don`t care if some one has zillion monitor or RAM.


----------



## azure1394

Saw this post this weekend about Dataram's RAMdisk. This is a software program that allows you to assign a portion of your ram to a physical Drive letter. Tried it out and was pleased so much I thought I'd share.

It is freeware-up to the point of 4092 MB of ram or you may buy a license if you wish to exceed that amount. Uses could include assigning your Temporary Internet Files to the Drive letter of the RAMdisk, assigning the ram memory to page file or to ReadyBoost.
You can't use the RAMdisk to boot an operating system from though.

I use it as an additional page file and Temporary Internet file, The latter saves my SSD's from continually writting the temp info. Seems to speed up my system, the only downside I found was taking a few seconds longer to shut down the system. You can check out the site at:

http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk

Thought that might be of interest to the group... Was not able to unlock ReadyBoost because it is turned off in SYSmain due to my using SSD's, would be curious if it is available for systems with HHD'S only....


----------



## Rafale77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13859302*
> 
> Nice pice, reseved a "slot" for you but it would be kind if you could provide a validation link. I don`t want to be unfriendly or rude. It would just be fair since all others did. (Except JedixJarf since he has a MAC)


I am confused.... The picture is the link! if you click on it, it will get you to the validation page...

Here is another one. I just improved my clock a bit.


And if you really want a separate link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867319


----------



## WorldExclusive

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867387


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rafale77;13864280*
> I am confused.... The picture is the link! if you click on it, it will get you to the validation page...
> And if you really want a separate link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1867319


I`m really sorry. This just shows how stupid i am.
But atm i got zillion things in my mind so this confusion in my head is normal








I want to apologise for that.
Will add you lads later today!


----------



## Rafale77

Ha! I understand the confusion.
I also got the lucky 13 spot...


----------



## katana2k3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868147


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you lads ( Rafale77, WorldExclusive and katana2k3)
Welcome here and thank you for joining!

/* Rafale77 if you are superstitious and unhappy with the *13* then i leave it open and you get the *14*
Besides if you understand the confusion in my head maybe you would be so kind and help me clean it up







*/


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13871654*
> Added you lads ( Rafale77, WorldExclusive and katana2k3)
> Welcome here and thank you for joining!


Thanks


----------



## Rafale77

Hmm don't know if I can clean up somebody else's head. I would have to start with my own...

Yoohoo! I am in!


----------



## claymanhb

So I've been contemplating getting another 8gb because it's so cheap and I'm just wondering what you guys do that you need 16gb for?


----------



## Aznboy1993

In









I need the 16GB for multiple VMs and audio/video transcoding/editing.


----------



## Kosire

16GB Kingston HyperX
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868539

Need it for Autodesk Max etc.


----------



## atshowturbo

Hello
16 GB Patriot Viper Extreme @ 2000 MHz (1866 cause P67)
Cooled by Kingston HyperX

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1868660


----------



## RagingCain

CPU @ 4018.4 MHz / QPI @ 3444.4 MHz
24567 MB DDR3 @ 2009.2 MHz w/ Uncore @ 3587.8 MHz (9-11-9-27-2N)

Working on 1N and tighter timings but my BIOS is buggy.

Reason:
Although it spends most of its time as of late empty, I have it for a variety of reasons. I do a lot of mathematical programming, and I like to have 2GB of RAM for every CPU thread. Good for a lot of back and forth (removes having to write to disk)

No need for a page file.

Makes an excellent RAMDisk when I do not need it.

Great for Folding/Boincing with all threads / GPUs folding (prevents system sluggishness with it only using at most 80% of each thread.

Great for multiple applications to be left running. I can have 3 or 4 instances of Photoshop running, watching a movie, editing a spreadsheet, playing Crysis, leave it running and then play World of Warcraft for a bit. All the while ripping two copies of a BluRay, one 1080p uncompressed, and the other a custom ratio for my DroidX2.

I am one of those users that doesn't really need it, but I have it so I will eventually use it. I also need the ability to run a couple instances of Visual Studio and occasionally run a VM (for testing out a specific build) but other than that. I rarely use 10~12 GB of RAM.

I also don't like having empty RAM slots







and thought it would be fun to overclock 24GB of DDR3.


----------



## azure1394

Reason for 16+ Ram: For me it was an experiment to see if I could run 18 gigs of ram by adding a spare 6 gig kit(3x2) to the new 2000 XMS3(3X4) I had just bought. Had been running the XMS kit at 1866. Long story short- Added a kit of Micron CL9 1333(from 2009), changed my settings to 1333 and surprisingly it ran well with very snappy response times.
With the help of Mr. Eiht, I adjusted my timings and my system has never run better. Have decided to continue to run 18 gigs at 1333 as a better option than 12 gigs at 1866.

Running RAMdisk and my operating system/programs puts my memory usage at approximately 40 % or 7.2 gigs of Ram. I use RAMdisk for pagefile and Temp Internet File, which saves alot of writing to my SSD raid since I can't use trim.

Running 18 gigs has been a win-win for me, the performance side of it is astounding. I have always heard not to mix ram, so I never did, until I tried the current set-up, was just fortunate to have two sets of Ram that worked well together(very similar timings and same voltages). Hands down better than the 12 gigs of 1600 Corsair Dominators that I was using before.

On a side note involving pagefile. I've almost always managed my own pagefile with mixed results over the years. Currently have just under 40 gig pagefile 18 on each of my 2 raids (ssd and hhd) with 3 on the RAMdisk. Thought I would disable the pagefie on the slower hhd's. Noticed a slowed response time in comparison. I equate the large pagefile use with the large memory use, Sure, you don't need that much memory to run your system, but it runs so much better and faster when it's set up right...
+1 to the 16GB RAM Club


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Will add you guys when i back from work which will be in ~6hrs.








Q: Reason for much RAM?
A: My Adobe RAM junkies who need their fix!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added all of you (16. Aznboy1993, 17. Kosire, 18. atshowturbo and 19. RagingCain)
Welcome to the club








and thank you for joining!
Nice rig atshowturbo - looks sexy







!
And RagingCain you explaination for having that much RAM is nice.

*"I haz `cause i can"*


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;13874216*
> So I've been contemplating getting another 8gb because it's so cheap and I'm just wondering what you guys do that you need 16gb for?


I didn't need the extra ram either but 16GB for $130 was a steal. I bought 6GB for my X58 for $220(DomGTs). Also since I have four sticks now, I can go Quad-Channel when X79 is released. I bought the ram cheap now to use it on X79 later.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13884674*
> Added all of you (16. Aznboy1993, 17. Kosire, 18. atshowturbo and 19. RagingCain)
> Welcome to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank you for joining!
> Nice rig atshowturbo - looks sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> And RagingCain you explaination for having that much RAM is nice.
> 
> *"I haz `cause i can"*


Thanks









I just found out, last month, my new x58 board supports 48GB DDR3, so... you know... when 8GB sticks becomes affordable, I may... acquire ... six of them


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Woo are there seriously people who use 16 gb or more? I thought you don't need that much ram today but do you need at least 8gb or 16gb today? My notebook can only go upto 8gb so if we need 16gb that's not good since my notebook can't go that high. I currently have just 4gb but if I need to max out and have 8gb let me know.

Thanks


----------



## MexGT

I'm only waiting for the Corsair Vengeance low profile 16gb kits come out so I can buy a kit, the tall heat spreaders get into the way of the V6GT memory slot #1 so I can just use slot #2 and #4 atm.

Do I need 16gb? nah, but hell ram is SO cheap this days specially when I know years ago they costed a fortune, so yeah I dont give a damn if I need 16gb or not LOL!


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke;13896907*
> Woo are there seriously people who use 16 gb or more? I thought you don't need that much ram today but do you need at least 8gb or 16gb today? My notebook can only go upto 8gb so if we need 16gb that's not good since my notebook can't go that high. I currently have just 4gb but if I need to max out and have 8gb let me know.
> 
> Thanks


Uh I think you'll be fine at 4GB. I can play any game and generally multitask alongside it, though I probably can't run 3 games at once. I think you can honestly survive with 2GBs quite easily, assuming you don't need to have multiple games.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Well how long will having just 4gb be not enough? Like how many years from now do you think having 4gb will be enough? I would like to know this.


----------



## Rafale77

Well, it depends on how you define "need". I started wanting more RAM because I had an SSD and wanted to get rid of the page file. In order to avoid having problems without a page file, 4GB was insufficient. This holds true for OSX as well as Win7. My macbook is now able to operate without any page file with 8GB and I can see that the memory utilization often hits 7GB when I have a lot of programs running. On win7 the same thing occurs: Even on my work laptop 4GB is the very minimum I would run it at but at 4GB I am either having to have a pagefile on the hard drive slowing down the system or I will have to limit what I do on the computer. 6GB I would say is the minimum needed under regular/heavy utilization. 8GB is comfortable. Beyond that it is kind of overkill but it really depends what you do. Video or high resolution image editing/creation would wipe 12GB out in a hurry.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

I use my notebook mainly for playing games like Crysis 2, The Sims 3, Quake 4, etc. I do also use my notebook for browsing the web, going onto forums, watching YouTube, going to Facebook, etc. I do listen to my music using Windows Media Player and watch downloaded YouTube videos using RealPlayer. Of cource I have Yahoo messenger too. But do I need more than 4gb for this stuff? Or is 4gb enough? I wonder if there will be a time that I will need 8gb though. Or will I likely not need more than 4gb for the next 3 years.

Thanks


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke;13898563*
> I use my notebook mainly for playing games like Crysis 2, The Sims 3, Quake 4, etc. I do also use my notebook for browsing the web, going onto forums, watching YouTube, going to Facebook, etc. I do listen to my music using Windows Media Player and watch downloaded YouTube videos using RealPlayer. Of cource I have Yahoo messenger too. But do I need more than 4gb for this stuff? Or is 4gb enough? I wonder if there will be a time that I will need 8gb though. Or will I likely not need more than 4gb for the next 3 years.
> 
> Thanks


It's hard to tell. 4GB has been fine for a while now, the most I've seen ANY game use is close to 2GB (but still not reaching it). The regular things you're doing can be done with 1-2 gigs.


----------



## Rafale77

Yup, I agree with Narzon. I get to 4GB rapidly because:
a) I disabled my pagefile so everything is stored in RAM
b) Even when I browse the web, I have at least 10 tabs open with a long history behind each.
With this I hover around 2GB-2.5GB.
If I start doing work and open office stuff, I get to 4GB easily but I very rarely get over 5GB.


----------



## exnihilo

Well, I guess I'm number 20; count me in!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1879579

cg


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exnihilo;13958098*
> Well, I guess I'm number 20; count me in!


Done! Thank you for joining and welcome here.
Now we even got a







! Always nice to have one around.


----------



## exnihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;13961530*
> Done! Thank you for joining and welcome here.
> Now we even got a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Always nice to have one around.


Ha! Hell yeah. One shot, one kill







. And thanks!

cg


----------



## Angrybutcher

Add me!









G-Skill 9 9 9 24, 1600 DDR3

Reason Purchased - As someone else mentioned earlier in the thread, this 16gb was $20 more than the same stuff in 8gb!









One thing I just noticed, system is showing them as 9 9 9 28. I'll need to look at that when I get home tonight.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Done!
I like to welcome you in the club and thank you for joining.
I will modify your timings once you get your timings sober








BTW i like to add that you have a very nice monicker.


----------



## j4mi3

count me in

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889343


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4mi3;14056873*
> count me in


Done.
I like to thank you for joining and a warm welcome to the club.


----------



## m98custom1212

Add me thanks


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212;14218008*
> Add me thanks


Done. Welcome here and have fun with your 16GB RAM!


----------



## Aawa

hmmm I have to get my screen shot of my cpuz. I gots this!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aawa;14227108*
> hmmm I have to get my screen shot of my cpuz. I gots this!


Get it while the gettin's good!


----------



## claymanhb

I guess you guys can count me in now







Picked up another 8 for $44.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910933


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *landyzhu;12967519*
> 16 gb only mean bad timing~


That is usually the case, but not always. I ordered this:

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=348&c1=&c2=&search=UmlwSmF3cw==

These are good timings even for 8 gigs.









This may have already been posted, but I haven't read through all the comments.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;14236500*
> I guess you guys can count me in now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up another 8 for $44.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1910933


Welcome as the 24th member! Thank you for joining. Nice to have another Kingston owner in the list. Otherwise we G.Skiller would conquer the world


----------



## mothow

I have 16GB its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Can u add me?
Thanks

2x Patriot Viper Xtreme Series, Division 2 Edition 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mothow*


I have 16GB its awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Can u add me?
Thanks


Done! Welcome here and thank you for joining the 16GB force.


----------



## claymanhb

Thanks. Anyone notice instability after going to 16? Getting some random lockups in win7. Memtest is ok.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## exnihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;14246072*
> Thanks. Anyone notice instability after going to 16? Getting some random lockups in win7. Memtest is ok.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Lockups or BSODs? You may need to bump the voltage on one or more things; cpu, mem, etc...

cg


----------



## fevanson

I have 16gb ram I guess it is kind of an overkill. Does anybody know any programs that utilize 16gb ram?


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fevanson*


I have 16gb ram I guess it is kind of an overkill. Does anybody know any programs that utilize 16gb ram?





My Pro/Engineer does at times with huge assembly drawings.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fevanson*


I have 16gb ram I guess it is kind of an overkill. Does anybody know any programs that utilize 16gb ram?


Added you. Thank you for joining us!
And if you follow this link you will find the main reason why i have 16GB.
http://www.overclock.net/13879438-post78.html
Besides running some virtual machines is RAM intense.


----------



## Aawa

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

16gigs of RAM here! I haven't had the time to tweak settings for this however.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you Aawa. Thank you for joining and enjoy your RAM!


----------



## Levesque

Count me in:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1921398


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Done!
Welcome to the crew lad and thank you for joining!


----------



## markymarccpu

How many of you 16GB club'ers eliminated your swap file? Have you found it to be a tad quicker or is hard to notice?

Thanks,


----------



## Dyson Poindexter

I have 15GB. Does that count?


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'll be joining very soon.


----------



## markymarccpu

Yeah..anybody over 12GB...can be part of this informal survey...


----------



## Mr.Eiht

We had a discussion about the swap file stuff some weeks ago. I have two different Windows 7 installed. One of them is without swap. But i have no idea atm which one is which. That means i have never experienced any difference.

And sry mate 15GB is close but still no 16GB








Maybe i could add you as a honorary member









I look forward to welcome you pioneer!


----------



## kinonotabi

Hi all ... I am newbie & hope will joining this club soon









@ Mr.Eiht
Would you mind to mention what ram you used with specific detail?
Because my next mobo asus P5P43TD is on the way to be delivered ... & I checked on the net there were incompatibility with 4x4gb stick from various produsen.
Your mobo is P5P43TD PRO so I hope it doesn't much different drom mine to be but value level







I think if I use same ram type with yours it will eliminate incompatibility issues with mobo

Thanks


----------



## pioneerisloud

Looks like I won't be joining anytime soon. Got my 16GB of RAM in today, tried installing it....somehow broke my board by doing a simple RAM swap.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

wheres the 48gig club







After effects is a total ram hog


----------



## Terra

I am in










one, two, three

Btw should i turn off page file? (its that i got SSD and every GB counts







)


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi Terra. Would be nice to have a CPU-Z validation for more info about timings and frequency.
Thanks!


----------



## Terra

ok, here
















These: Vengeance™ Low Profile - 8GB Dual Channel DDR3 Memory Kit (CML8GX3M2A1600C9)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930763


----------



## Blameless

I'll join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1930784 -- 24/7 stable settings.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok done!
I`ll added you Terra!
And of course I added you too Blameless. Nice to have a star in the club!

Thank you both for joining and enjoy your RAM







!
Cheers.


----------



## ShadowEW

4 x 4GB Mushkin Silverline DDR3 1333
I'll get a CPU-Z snap up tonight for you









Edit: Will these Suffice?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1762252
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1761995


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW;14461177*
> 4 x 4GB Mushkin Silverline DDR3 1333
> I'll get a CPU-Z snap up tonight for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Will these Suffice?


Yes of course. Added you and i would like to thank you for joining although this thread is in the dark intel abyss


----------



## ShadowEW

:3 Intel or not, I'm joining! How many other AMD members do you have?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Didn`t count, but i know from you and one other. that would be two


----------



## Altstadt

See the two entries in my signature.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hey yo Altstadt (are you German, lol?)
I added you like this:
32. Altstadt, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24 /AMD &
16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1600MHz, 7-9-8-24/Intel
I thought it would make sense to add both systems.
If you don`t want that please let me know.
But anyway thanks for joining.


----------



## Altstadt

Hey Mr.Eiht,

Not German for a couple hundred years, but both sides of my family come from there; Foultz and Ayzienne. I use Alstadt because of the that area in Dusseldorf; I've been there a few times over the years. It has a beer that has been my favorite since the first time I tasted it at the Zum Uerige; Dusseldorf Alt.

The way you have the ram entries is fine, thanks.

~Altstadt


----------



## Panickypress

I like clubs!!!
16gb Geil gaming evo two 1333mhz @ cl 7-7-7-24
why? because why have plexiglass on your computer if you have nothing to show?
so, can i join?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1942507


----------



## badatgames18

question for you guys that have all the dim slots populated... do you need to increase vtt by alot? or vdimm at all?

just curious... and how does your ram overclock if all slots are populated vs if only half are?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Panickypress*


I like clubs!!!
16gb Geil gaming evo two 1333mhz @ cl 7-7-7-24
why? because why have plexiglass on your computer if you have nothing to show?
so, can i join?


YES WE CAN! No sorry different story. Yes you can. Added you.
I would like to thank you for joining. You are officialy the 3rd AMD Member. (Maybe there are more AMDers that i forgot about, sry mates







)
Best reason for 16GB so far. Sadly it is not allowed to rep+ for funny comments - otherwise ...

__________________________________________________ _______________

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


question for you guys that have all the dim slots populated... do you need to increase vtt by alot? or vdimm at all?


I`m in no way qualified to answer that question.
1: I have different CPU than you so I can`t say anything about the game you play.
2: The mobo that i have is WAY different that anything you saw before. Even if i would like to change some funky voltages this mobo doesn`t have these options. Only stuff like CPU/NB/SB voltages and these "simple" options.
But with these limited options I never had problems








BTW: I love you avatar - hamsters RULE! (As long as you don`t let the inside your case







)


----------



## Panickypress

well, thank you very mutch sir... i have even used the signiture see.
i hope this club will go well, and not so many of it's members go broke since this is an expencive hobby


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panickypress;14546841*
> well, thank you very mutch sir... i have even used the signiture see.
> i hope this club will go well, and not so many of it's members go broke since this is an expencive hobby


You are welcome mate. But who is "sir"?








And for the RAM itself it is atm not an expensive hobby due to the low prices.
The pockets of graphic cards freaks have to suffer much worse


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badatgames18;14534021*
> question for you guys that have all the dim slots populated... do you need to increase vtt by alot? or vdimm at all?
> 
> just curious... and how does your ram overclock if all slots are populated vs if only half are?


I need slightly more vtt, a looser tRFC, and more cooling over the ram to compensate for less space between dimms and greater total heat load.

Also, on my Gulftown anything past DDR-1900 or so becomes completely impossible, unless I dramatically loosen B2B CAS latency. This isn't remotely worth while, which is why I try to stay in the DDR3 1600-1870 range.


----------



## sjaakmatje

Can I join ?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I`ll add you later I am a bit busy atm. Just be a bit patient.
Maybe you could provide a CPU-Z link for my satisfaction


----------



## sjaakmatje

Here you go









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1948420


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjaakmatje;14548035*
> Here you go


Here *you* go!
Added you as member number 34. Thank you for joining and i wish you much fun with your RAM.


----------



## sjaakmatje

Thanks!


----------



## OCeaN

Add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1953001


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OCeaN*


Add me


Done! Added you. Welcome to the Club and thank you for joining here.
Have fun with your RAM


----------



## kinonotabi

Hello ... me again










after upgrade my rig can you add me to the club








validation link : http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955093


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you.
Just wondering is V-GEN the real name of the RAM manufacturer?
Anyway thank you for joining and welcome to the club!


----------



## sintricate




----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi sintricate.
If you would be so kind and provide a CPU-Z validation link, please.







: and


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;14600872*
> Hi sintricate.
> If you would be so kind and provide a CPU-Z validation link, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : and


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1955262


----------



## kinonotabi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


Added you.
Just wondering is V-GEN the real name of the RAM manufacturer?
Anyway thank you for joining and welcome to the club!


thanks for allowing me to join









v-gen used oem chip from hynix, samsung, micron, etc and naming with its own brand in my country (Indonesia)
it just had value ram series but has extra ordinary after sales service
for example i can barter my old v-gen ddr2 2gb pc6400 (broken or not) to ddr3 4gb pc10600 without adding any money as long as the new price is the same








i can change oem chip manufacture too from one to another as many as i like even without any reasons at all

that's cool IMO


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you sintricate. Thanks for the validation link and for joining the club.
A friendly "WELCOME" as a new member.
_________________________________
@kinonotabi - You are welcome.
I googled for the RAM and saw some "asian" sites provide informations about that RAM. That I never heard of V-Gen doesn`t matter here








And very cool that you have free upgradeable RAM there!
Have fun with it.


----------



## Ken1649

May I join? But my RAM was faulty to provide any valid CPU-Z









Jk Jk Jk


----------



## KyadCK

May I join? http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962199


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


May I join?


Yes you do! I added you and welcome you as a member.
Thanks for joining!


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

yo add me plz!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*


yo add me plz!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


I just need a CPU-Z link- then I will do this.

*Send from my PC using a keyboard!*


----------



## KorbenD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


question for you guys that have all the dim slots populated... do you need to increase vtt by alot? or vdimm at all?

just curious... and how does your ram overclock if all slots are populated vs if only half are?


I had to bump up QPI/VTT quite a bit, to 1.46v before it was 100% stable. RAM voltage is at 1.6.

Temps are staying low with no additional cooling needed (mainly due to the airflow in the case).

The system has been running 24/7 since getting it stable, rendering in Lightwave a good portion of that time. No problems, BSoDs, crashes or reboots.


----------



## coleweezy23

Hey man, add me please? Thanks for taking your time to set this club up and manage it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1962724


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14662761*
> Hey man, add me please? Thanks for taking your time to set this club up and manage it.


You are IN! Welcome to the club and have fun with your RAM.
(Maybe tweak the timings a bit







)
And thank you for thanking me








I just thought we 16GB or more lads need a place to dwell.
Without this:
"For gaming you only need 4GB" or "More than 512MB is overkill"


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;14665752*
> You are IN! Welcome to the club and have fun with your RAM.
> (Maybe tweak the timings a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And thank you for thanking me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought we 16GB or more lads need a place to dwell.
> Without this:
> "For gaming you only need 4GB" or "More than 512MB is overkill"


You will be interested in *THIS* and *THIS.*







Will answer the question in the other thread.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Although I am not a Z68 user I wanted to know how that works








Thanks for enlighten me!


----------



## Ken1649

No prob at all









You can *enable Single, Dual, Triple Channel, and Flex memory modes* not limited to Z68 but *for all Intel Motherboads*, as per this link from *INTEL.*


----------



## KyadCK

Ah thanks for adding me!

My best reason for 16GB would be: Dropping a small VM into ramdisk, just for fun since the resources are available.


----------



## coleweezy23

I've never really messed with the timings, have to look into it, is it really useful? the build i have now is for school, i'm a digital designer so i do video editing and 3d modeling. will it perform differently under that heavy 24/7 type load?


----------



## Ken1649

Can't really answer that for sure unless you really put it to test with the applications you are running. I guess it will benefit performance in one way or the other, by how much? Can't answer that. RAM is not the slowest link in the whole system but mostly HDDs are.

The only memory performance gain with timings, sub-timings and bandwidth tweaking I have seen so far is Memory Benchmarks.


----------



## Imrac

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1963624

Love me 16GB of ram 1600mhz 8-8-8-24. Wasn't planning on getting 16GB, but after the first 8GB kit, I got a 15% off coupon for desktop ram... I couldn't resist. My VMs love me.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi Imrac!
Added you as the 40th member - so "welcome"







.
Thank you for joining the club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac;14671213*
> My VMs love me.


And so do I.
J/K








________________________________________
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coleweezy23;14669654*
> will it perform differently under that heavy 24/7 type load?


No matter what I did with the RAM the only thing that I heard from my After Effects was: "Give me more cores and higher GHz!"
I don`t think even if you have a wild imagination you won`t see any difference.
So tbh don`t bother with the timings.
________________________________________
First I loved the idea:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK;14668564*
> Dropping a small VM into ramdisk


But after some thinking [sometimes I do that] it makes no sense.
You would have to recreate the VM every time you boot. And the installing the OS and all that stuff. This takes more time than you will gain from the faster RAM disk.


----------



## Ken1649

For us that have more RAMs than needed, it might a good idea to put it into use and take advantage of the extra RAMs. You can set the RAM for Windows 7 to boot from, this is one way of doing it http://reboot.pro/10234/


----------



## Malcolm

Oooooh me!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malcolm*


Oooooh me!










Yeah *you*! Welcome mate.







Thank you for joining and putting stress @your IMC. Let this little guy do some work for you.
_________________________________________________
@Ken1649: Lol or who?! This lad in the screenshot [I know/hope it`s not you]
has a 32bit OS. TBH I didn`t quite understood what he did. But I am @work and have no time to read all.


----------



## helloicanseeu

hi, i'm thinking of joining 16g ram club, but
i'm using 2x KVR1333D3N9/4G, i should get 1 more pair for 16g,
but my m/b says that i must use single sided dram when using all 4 dimm slots,
so is this KVR1333D3N9/4G single or double sided dram?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helloicanseeu;14675457*
> so is this KVR1333D3N9/4G single or double sided dram?


Yes it is dram!
J/K
Quote:


> PCB: Height 1.18" (30mm), double sided component


From the datasheet:
http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KVR1333D3N9_4G.pdf

Strange/sad that you have to use singlesided RAM


----------



## famous1994

I'd like to join here is my CPU-Z validation http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1964556

My RAM is G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB (4x4GB) @ 1333MHz and 9-9-9-24


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994;14676892*
> I'd like to join here is my CPU-Z validation


OK added you. Welcome to the club and thank you for joining. I took the 1339MHz of you validation as frequency. Which makes me a tad sad.
Couldn`t you just go for *1337*MHz


----------



## coleweezy23

@ Mr.Eiht, thanks for the information.

I'm going to be sad when sandy bridge comes with their new 6 cores because that's really the only thing that could benefit me for upgrading. i overclocked to 4.5 and it's super stable so that's all i can do for right now.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Lol, lads comon. We got nobody with DDR2 and I just found this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231183
Only $299. If someone in the appraisal section didn`t believe me that DDR2 isn`t cheap then he/she should look at this...
Anyway who buys this and joins as the first with 16GB DDR2?


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Oh, I'd like to be in on this! Got my 16GBs of ram right here and proud of it!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969285


----------



## CodX

Whatsup

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969292


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teh_HyDr0iD;14714538*
> Oh, I'd like to be in on this! Got my 16GBs of ram right here and proud of it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodX;14714570*
> Whatsup


I am not sure watz up







. But I added you lads. Welcome, thanks for joining and have fun with your RAM.
________________
Sadly still no_one with $299 DDR2 RAM









________________
BTW very "lol"! G.Skill is taking over


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Thanks! Yes, I think G.Skill probably has the best value for money right now for those wanting to go for 16GBs of RAM. I know I saved a good $100 at the time when I bought mine.


----------



## beers

Yay ram

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznboy1993

I know I'm in this club already but Imma join again for Windows 7 this time


----------



## robchaos

I've got an AMD system, but I'll join
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969375
64 Bit CS4 can use all the ram I throw at it!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I will add you guys later. right now I am in a rush. Hunted, pursued and chased. So I have to hurry







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993;14715494*
> I know I'm in this club already but Imma join again for Windows 7 this time


Mate is this a second rig or did you just change the OS? Cause if you have a second rig with 16GB then you`ll get a second entry







or








Whatever ...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Add me to the roster finally.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969647

Now if only I would have bought sticks that actually overclock worth a darn.....
(For the record, I bought 2 kits of the blue GSkill Ripjaw X 1600's, 8-8-8-24, 1.50v. I've tested even just one stick at a time, all sorts of crazy and insane volts, and loosened timings so badly it would be counter productive....still nothing past about 1680 bootable, 1667 stable. Seems like its stock timings or nothing with these honestly, as loosening the timings does no good at all / or raising voltage.).


----------



## M0rbidDeath

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969659

OCN: Where unnecessary things become necessary.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0rbidDeath;14717668*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN: Where unnecessary things become necessary.


It's TOTALLY necessary.







I'm using 50% of my 16GB right now. And I haven't even installed any virtual machines yet like I had planned.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;14717671*
> It's TOTALLY necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using 50% of my 16GB right now. And I haven't even installed any virtual machines yet like I had planned.


I was using 13GBs the other day with a couple of VMs and other software running. System was still nice and snappy though which was really a treat.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;14717606*
> I will add you guys later. right now I am in a rush. Hunted, pursued and chased. So I have to hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mate is this a second rig or did you just change the OS? Cause if you have a second rig with 16GB then you`ll get a second entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever ...


This is my sig rig







You don't have to add me a second time, just change my first entry to have both, or whatever you like


----------



## Mr.Eiht

So I added all and updated and integrated and invigorated and overrated and ... you know what I mean...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*


This is my sig rig







You don't have to add me a second time, just change my first entry to have both, or whatever you like










Yeah, you are funny. After I realised that your first entry was a MAC I understood what you mean. When I first read your post I was in a real rush so my brain didn`t work. Added the specs of your sig rig to the first entry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


Add me to the roster finally.








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1969647


Finally! And this time you didn`t destroy anything









Quote:



Now if only I would have bought sticks that actually overclock worth a darn.....


Lol?! Looks like the RAM doesn`t know that it is messing with the wrong overclocker







This has to be bad luck. Even with my crappy mobo my G.Skills went up to ~1470MHz (FSB wall)and I have no options to tweak something.


----------



## MAKATTACK

So, I didn't realize that 16gb would make overclocking so hard. I have 16gb in my sig rig and am unable to oc my 2600k...

Anyone have any luck overclocking their 2600k with 16gb ram? If so, care to help this noob out? Preferably people witha similar board...but I will take what I can get at this point!


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *makattack;14733198*
> so, i didn't realize that 16gb would make overclocking so hard. I have 16gb in my sig rig and am unable to oc my 2600k...
> 
> Anyone have any luck overclocking their 2600k with 16gb ram? If so, care to help this noob out? Preferably people witha similar board...but i will take what i can get at this point!


pebkac


----------



## MAKATTACK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;14733707*
> pebkac


haha, I'm sure it does. A little more help would be nice...

I noticed the person a few posts above has a nice OC (5.0 ghz) and they have 16gb so hopefully they can help...

pebkac...I expected more from a forum moderator!


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAKATTACK;14733765*
> haha, I'm sure it does. A little more help would be nice...
> 
> I noticed the person a few posts above has a nice OC (5.0 ghz) and they have 16gb so hopefully they can help...
> 
> pebkac...I expected more from a forum moderator!


Truth hurts.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers;14733808*
> Truth hurts.


So this is the third time you post in this thread something unuseful.
Some would call this spam.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAKATTACK;14733765*
> I noticed the person a few posts above has a nice OC (5.0 ghz) and they have 16gb so hopefully they can help...


This isn`t the right place to search for help.
Open your own thread in the RAM section or in the mobo section and you will find plenty help!


----------



## tompsonn

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1978767


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you tompsonn!
Thank you for joining the crew and have fun with your RAM!


----------



## tompsonn

Cheers.

... Oh its fun alright!


----------



## y2kcamaross

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1978783


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you, y2kcamaross. Welcome to the club - thank you for joining.
Take care of your RAM and have fun playing with it


----------



## y2kcamaross

Thanks! Have no real use for it, but I like the way it looks in my board!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Infomastr

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1979937


----------



## kinonotabi

About ram usefulness ... mine had reached 18gb ones on vray 3dsmax for rendering complex geometry. With typical use varies beetwen 5gb to 12gb for rendering


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you Infomastr!
I like to welcome you as the 50th member of this club. I hope you have lots of fun with your crazy rig and esp. your RAM









Cheers


----------



## Infomastr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;14795809*
> Added you Infomastr!
> I like to welcome you as the 50th member of this club. I hope you have lots of fun with your crazy rig and esp. your RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


thanks!


----------



## badatgames18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4mi3;14056873*
> count me in
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1889343


which set is this? is this F3-10666CL7Q-16GBXH?

stable?


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Add please


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist;14825093*
> Add please


Done. Added you as the 51th. If you would be so kind and also post a CPU-Z validation.








Everyone did (except the MAC guys) - so it would be just for fairness.
However welcome







to the club and gool luck with your RAM.
Cheers.


----------



## FiveEYZ

hey u can add me to








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985265


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveEYZ;14829743*
> hey u can add me to


OK, did that - welcome mate!
Thank you for joining! Have fun with these high clocked RAM


----------



## sndstream

Just grabbed these and havent started fooling around just yet....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985696


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sndstream*


Just grabbed these and havent started fooling around just yet....


Hi there! Added you. Welcome to the club and thank you for joining.
I hope you will be able to tighten the timings a tad








In the last weeks there were some stories about corsair RAM being finicky








So good luck!


----------



## morbid_bean

16GB of ram.... wow... just wow...


----------



## sndstream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


Hi there! Added you. Welcome to the club and thank you for joining.
I hope you will be able to tighten the timings a tad








In the last weeks there were some stories about corsair RAM being finicky








So good luck!


Yea I've had some issues







I bought 2 8gb kits which was a bad idea. The next bad idea I had was thinking these are gonna be superclockers since they're a 1.5v kit. I have to relearn the curve as I haven't dealt with oc'ng tricky ram in awhile....


----------



## sndstream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morbid_bean*


16GB of ram.... wow... just wow...


Well the ppl running 16gb just had to fill them slots up. If I had 6 slots I'd fill them up too. But just to add to the "wow" factor I don't need the ram for anything. I don't photoshop hardcore, render stuff, decode stuff. I just wanted it. The end.


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sndstream*


Well the ppl running 16gb just had to fill them slots up. If I had 6 slots I'd fill them up too. But just to add to the "wow" factor I don't need the ram for anything. I don't photoshop hardcore, render stuff, decode stuff. I just wanted it. The end.


AGREED! O_O

Currently running x4 4GB sticks of 1600mhz Kingston HyperX T1 Black Series

Here is my proof!









I actually have 24GBs of ram! ( For no reason... -_-) Since I changed from the 6 slot x58 to the 4 slot z68. I just decided to keep the ram and not swap it out for the LP White Corsair 1.35 volt kits. Now I have two extra sticks of ram


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frankzro*


Currently running x4 4GB sticks of 1600mhz Kingston HyperX T1 Black Series
Here is my proof!










So would you like to be added or did you just wanted to show your RAM?


----------



## slyrunner

Attachment 227634
Attachment 227639

add me! add me!! lol and heres cpu-z


----------



## canukrebel

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985764


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985050


----------



## sndstream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyrunner;14833643*
> View attachment 227634
> 
> View attachment 227639
> 
> 
> add me! add me!! lol and heres cpu-z


Bonus for C2 in the background!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thank you Alchemist for the validation link.
@canurebel: Added you. Thank you that you have joined the club.
Have fun with your vengeance








@slyrunner: I reserved you a slot. What I would need is a CPU-Z *validation*. Not just a screenshot of CPU-Z








BTW, very nice taskmanager screenshot!
EDIT: What bonnus?! A bonus that you ran every program installed on you PC at once?







/







/







/


----------



## beers

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985888


----------



## slyrunner

Here you go guys!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1985999

haha and thanks, i was doing some file rendering in photoshop and other ram eating task!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you slyrunner and beers.
Thank you for joining and welcome to the club mates.








@beers: I hope there are no hard feelings eft because I used the bad "s" word.
Looking back I think that I missed the humor in your post.


----------



## levontraut

i am half way there.

LOL

trying to trade my 4 stick of 2 gig ram for a 2 x 4 gig set and then i will buy another set of 2 x 4 gig.

i really need the extra ram. 8 gig is just not cutting it any more.


----------



## kin0kin

Add me plz,

16gb ripjaw CL9 @ 1866mhz 1.5V 10-10-10-24 2T


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kin0kin;14839632*
> Add me plz,
> 16gb ripjaw CL9 @ 1866mhz 1.5V 10-10-10-24 2T


Sure, if you would be so kind to provide a validation link.
I reserved you a slot


----------



## Frankzro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;14833599*
> So would you like to be added or did you just wanted to show your RAM?


Add me


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankzro;14849837*
> Add me


Did it. I just typed the URL that was shown in your screenshot. Would be much easier if you provide a link








Anyway, welcome to the club and thank you for joining.
Now you just have to get your [email protected],5GHz


----------



## Worple

ok add me sir http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2011451


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Done!
Welcome to the club and to the world of 16GB.
Have fun with your RAM and rig


----------



## byrnetree

Add me please. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2013269

thanks


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byrnetree;15040764*
> Add me please.
> thanks


No problem. You are welcome. Thank you for joining and an extra







for you avatar.
Koalas rule and







no doubt!


----------



## franknitty69

here we go...
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2005681


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

I gotta another 2 sticks in post hehe. Btw tho 8GB DIMM's have just recently come out. Atm its just 1066Mhz 1333Mhz non ECC sticks but later this year and Q1 next ul start seeing the performance sticks popping up. Then you can start the 32gb club
(or 64gb club for the X79 users) lol.


----------



## EmptyBarrel

You can add me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2015961


----------



## Mr.Eiht

OK added you lads!
Thank you for joining and enjoy your RAM.
Glad to have another Patriot user around since they are rare








And nice MHz there, too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace Telekinesis;15058789*
> Then you can start the 32gb club
> (or 64gb club for the X79 users) lol.


No discrimination here!








Everyone with more than the average (and boring) 8GB or 12GB is welcome here.
We might consider renaming the Club to "RAM Amount Massive" or short *RAM* which would make sense, I guess.


----------



## Scorpion49

I'll join too. 16GB Corsair Vengeance just because A) Its dirt cheap and B) I can get rid of pagefile to save some life on my SSD.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2016665


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


I'll join too. 16GB Corsair Vengeance just because A) Its dirt cheap and B) I can get rid of pagefile to save some life on my SSD.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2016665


I would never recommend disabling pagefile, regardless of how much ram you have.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fluxlite*


I would never recommend disabling pagefile, regardless of how much ram you have.


It hasn't caused me any issue in the last 2 years I've been doing it.


----------



## derickwm

I'll join









24GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333Mhz 9-9-9-24

I didn't know much about RAM when I purchased it -____-


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


It hasn't caused me any issue in the last 2 years I've been doing it.


^This! Although *some* programs get sad if there is no pagefile.
I added you. Thanks for joining, have fun without pagefile.
@derickwm: If you would be so kind an provide a CPU-Z validation link







I reserved you a slot.


----------



## derickwm

Validation

>.> Not quite sure where I got that 1333 number from. Lawl. Anyway there's my validation.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thanks for the link.
Added you of course. So thank you for joining the crew and weclome on board!
Your RAM i underclocked! But why would you do that







?
You should think about setting your RAM to 1333MHz
_so it dwells where it belongs_








I assume that you don`t want that your RAM gets sad!


----------



## derickwm

Could you point me in the right direction how to OC it? I didn't really touch the RAM when I was OC'ing my 950...


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I would suggest you open your own thread to get more attention.
And tbh I have no clue about your mobo or bios. but if I am not totally wrong you would have to increase the multiplier for the RAM. 
Besides you don`t want to overclock your RAM atm, you (i assume) want that it runs at its rated specs. The other thing that you could do is to lower the timings. But I recommend to aim for a higher frequency first!
Sometimes it happens that the mobo doesn`t get the frequency right and uses a lower JEDEC standard.
But like I worte you should seek help fromsomeone who knows your BIOS well (or at least the deal with the 950).


----------



## Ace Telekinesis

@derickwm

Set OC profile to XMP in bios and the sticks should run at their rated speed. Otherwise they default to slow jedec 1.5v specs.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

This might work but this xmp profile changes might some voltages which then might be higher than they need to be.


----------



## Blindrage606

This should be "Who's got $100 club"...

nothin special here.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


nothin special here.


You? Sure.









Dude look how many threads there are about 8GB is too much RAM. Or that 4GB is enough. Or look how a bazillion people posted who need more than 4GB.
Use the thread search tool and see for yourself. 
10000 gamer will say that 4GB is enough.
And these lads who have 16 or even 24GB RAM are nothing special?

BTW: There is an 2600k club or a NH D14 club.
So this would be the who got 300 bucks or 120 bucks clubs or what?

Troll away, please.







And it is spelled *Vengeance*


----------



## KyadCK

Hmm... well, 16GB allows me to run a VM -network- (server, client, other OS clients, etc), Ramdisk at 4GB, a few games, countless youtube tabs, and STILL have some left over to render something for a friend. This is all at once mind you, without pagefiling.

So why is 16GB nothing special when it can do everything I just said, and such a small part of OCN seem to have it? If anything it seems like a club for the elite.


----------



## David J.

I really don't need this much...but I had four 4GB sticks lying around...why not?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2019942


----------



## KyadCK

So I decided what the hell, I'll try playing with the timings. Motherboard didn't like 8-8-8, so I had to settle for 8-9-8, passed Memtest.








I'll experiment more when I don't need my computer to be on as much.

Quote:



I really don't need this much...but I had four 4GB sticks lying around...why not?


ahh, 'Why not?', the best reason for overkill anyone has ever come up with.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

OK David,
added you and therefore would like to welcome to the club. Enjoy your RAM and have fun with it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK;15095072*
> So I decided what the hell, I'll try playing with the timings. Motherboard didn't like 8-8-8, so I had to settle for 8-9-8, passed Memtest.










No matter what I try (except for ultra low MHz) I cant get CL8 to work.
What I can do is 9-8-8-2x. No problem and stable. Even 9-7-7-2x is possible
(at rated 1333MHz but far from stable







).
So what you would try is to leave it at "CL9" and lower the other timings a tad.
Quote:


> ahh, 'Why not?', the best reason for overkill anyone has ever come up with.


Not really, the best one IMHO was:
_"Cause I can."_
Very nice. Sadly I forgot which member it was and I am in a rush - so no time to look up the name.
____________________
@Blindrage: Sorry form my "_blind rage_" some times I go amok








This happens when I don`t take my medicine


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ace Telekinesis;15086244*
> @derickwm
> 
> Set OC profile to XMP in bios and the sticks should run at their rated speed. Otherwise they default to slow jedec 1.5v specs.


Tried that :/ when I boot it shows up as 1198Mhz or something close to that ...why does it show up in CPU-z as 600Mhz? Very confused...


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm;15097701*
> why does it show up in CPU-z as 600Mhz? Very confused...


Me is confused!
This 600MHz means your RAM is running at 1200MHz. You have to double the MHz shown in CPU-Z. Try maxxmem and it will show you the real, actual MHz.
But anyway WE still have a bit of work since 1200MHz is too low!
You want CPU-Z to read 666MHz which will be 1333MHz and that is what WE want


----------



## Panickypress

Hey.. allready member of this awesome club!.. but i figured i just offer this since i don't really know any other tech freaks that has need for these








... i have 4x2gb hyperX 1600mhz cl 9-9-9-27 lying around and taking upn space (very little, but still some space) anyone want them, you can have them for free as long as you pay shipment yourself.... i'm in europe by the way


----------



## KyadCK

Aww, why do you have to be in Europe? Those would be perfect in my ESXi server.








As it is now the thing has some weird half-breed of HyperX 1866 and xms 1600 which is havoc on the clock and timings.


----------



## SilenTxR

Hey! I'd like to join this wonderful club.









Here's my CPU Validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2021707


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Running @ 1333 Mhz


----------



## Ken1649

Stock *Cough* Stock. But why? Oh well


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilenTxR*


Hey! I'd like to join this wonderful club.










You are IN. Welcome to the club.








Take good care of your IMC since this little bugger has some hard work to do









@sloppyjoe123: Please provide a validation link. I reserved you a slot - but without validation link I am sad.


----------



## Bi2on

Hey everybody ... I just popped my 4 new shiny Ripjaws in. Here's the CPUID:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2023168

4X4GB DDR2133 ... what a overhead. Now I just need some time to set them up right for my build.

Cheers!


----------



## macca_dj

Could I join ?
G.Skill
*[ SNIPER ] F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR* @1600
Attachment 231303
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1988324


----------



## Mr.Eiht

You both will be added in a few minutes.
ATM I am a bit busy









OK guys, added you. Welcome to the club and the end of worrying about
free RAM space








But mates please, for the sake of your reputation:
Tighten these timings







This looks really sad running RAM @11-11-11!

@bi2on your RAM is @1600MHz with the timings (11-11-11-28) that should be applied when using 2133MHz. No way these 2133MHz rated RAMs need these loose timings. (Except you run them at 0,1V)
Either raise the frequency (or better change the divider) so this RAM is running
@2133MHZ or tight the timings to e.g. 8-8-8-24 or something at this 1605MHz.
*PLEASE*









@macca: Your RAM is at 1605MHz, too. It is rated as VL9 but is running with these 11ish timings


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15123498*
> You both will be added in a few minutes.
> ATM I am a bit busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK guys, added you. Welcome to the club and the end of worrying about
> free RAM space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But mates please, for the sake of your reputation:
> Tighten these timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks really sad running RAM @11-11-11!
> 
> @bi2on your RAM is @1600MHz with the timings (11-11-11-28) that should be applied when using 2133MHz. No way these 2133MHz rated RAMs need these loose timings. (Except you run them at 0,1V)
> Either raise the frequency (or better change the divider) so this RAM is running
> @2133MHZ or tight the timings to e.g. 8-8-8-24 or something at this 1605MHz.
> *PLEASE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @macca: Your RAM is at 1605MHz, too. It is rated as VL9 but is running with these 11ish timings


Thnx,

I'll work on the ram and cpu as soon as I will resolve my Raid issue. Right now I'm trying to get that to work properly. Maybe somebody here can help?
Here's the thread with description of my problem:
http://www.overclock.net/raid-controllers-software/1129060-amd-sb950-raid-0-poor-performance.html

Thnx!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I have no clue about solving RAID problems. So this question is not for me.
But I bet if you adjust your RAM timings the RAID problem will be solved too







.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15127559*
> I have no clue about solving RAID problems. So this question is not for me.
> But I bet if you adjust your RAM timings the RAID problem will be solved too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










Hahaha ... cheers for that mate. I would love that to help me with my Raid problem, if it only be that easy. Anyways Rep for trying hard


----------



## frazell

I will join the 16+GB club.

Just upgraded to 24GB of RAM yesterday. I need the RAM for extensive VM usage.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2028982


----------



## valtopps

ram is so cheap now i was thinking of getting another set. can you tell me if you guy notice any differents in performance.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Edit: Oh my. I forgot:
Added you frazell. Man 24 GB sound really nice. So have fun with it and may you never run out of available RAM.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


can you tell me if you guy notice any differents in performance.


Depends on what you are doing. E.g. After Effects/Photoshop without a proper amount of RAM is slower. So you will obviously see an increase.
If you are only gaming or you never even came close use to say 6GB your 8GB are just fine. So no need to upgrade/get more RAM.
So it really depends on your situation.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

I just jumped on today's shell shocker at newegg and picked up 16gb for $80 shipped! I'll officially join whenever it gets here.


----------



## plumbroke318

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1873374

Corsair Vengeance 16gb 9-9-9-24


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031539

Looking through others validations and my own.. why does it show 800MHz when I run them at 1600?


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;15188915*
> I'm in!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031539
> 
> Looking through others validations and my own.. why does it show 800MHz when I run them at 1600?


You are running 800mhz, which is DDR1600 (DDR - Double Data Rate). It's just how it and always was since DDR standard came in.

Cheers!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;15188915*
> I'm in!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031539
> 
> Looking through others validations and my own.. why does it show 800MHz when I run them at 1600?


DDR = Double Data Rate, it transfers data on both the on and off ticks of the clock. The clock itself is still only 800Mhz (sets to ON 800 million times per second), hence CPU-Z saying 800. The ram really is running at 1600 though.


----------



## Jeppzer

Oooh, I never knew that. Thanks guys!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Here's my 16GB. Upgrading to 32GB once those Vengeance 8GB chips become reasonable for my budget.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1995278


----------



## Mr.Eiht

I`ll add you guys a bit later maybe even tomorrow since I have nearly no time atm!
Sorry but be sure I wont forget you!


----------



## alick

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2031817


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok, finally! Added you guys. Welcome to the club and thank you for joining *and* pushing the club to over 70 members. 
Enjoy your RAM and have fun with it.


----------



## Bi2on

Hey everybody.

I finally got some time to play with my new ram settings.
I got a question. Would it be better to try to get more speed from it, or stay at current DDR1666 and see if i can tighten the timings any more?

Here's a SS with my current settings (still testing)



PS: Sorry for the size - i'm playing with eyefinity settings now as well.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

ok everything's finally here now... so count me in.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2034906


----------



## Mr.Eiht

@rocklobsta1109 will add you later. Right now it is in the midle of the night and I gotz to get some sleep







or







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15211035*
> I finally got some time to play with my new ram settings.


Nice!
Quote:


> I got a question. Would it be better to try to get more speed from it, or stay at current DDR1666 and see if i can tighten the timings any more?


You should go for higher frequency. The XMP looks quite sexy.
I would manually adjust the settings to the ones in the XMP.
The of course you will have to run some maxmemm or similar to see if the bandwidth increased.
But I can guarantee you that this will be more beneficial than adjusting the timings 1666MHz.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


@rocklobsta1109 will add you later. Right now it is in the midle of the night and I gotz to get some sleep







or









Nice!

You should go for higher frequency. The XMP looks quite sexy.
I would manually adjust the settings to the ones in the XMP.
The of course you will have to run some maxmemm or similar to see if the bandwidth increased.
But I can guarantee you that this will be more beneficial than adjusting the timings 1666MHz.


I tried to play with it today and set it to 2000MHz. I set timings at 10-11-10-29 and BSOD'ed right away. Since XMP is rated 2133 at 11-11-11-30 i figured it should take the above easy. Let me ask you one thing, since the ram is rated 1.5V - first time I play with such voltage ram - is it safe to bump it up a little ??









I don't know what should I even aim for. Also running ram at 2000MHz will require me to bump CPU/NB to at least 3000MHz. That seems almost impossible from what I experienced so far. Is it true that CPU/NC safe voltage is the same as CPU safe vcore? So for me it would be somewhere in 1.485 range?

A lot of questions I know, but really i'm trying to squeeze all i can from the current setup so all I have to worry about is the cpu when BD comes out.


----------



## KyadCK

Since BD ups the 'supported' ram speed to 1866, I'm thinking you'll end up having to play with it again anyway.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bi2on*


Let me ask you one thing, since the ram is rated 1.5V - first time I play with such voltage ram - is it safe to bump it up a little ??










I wondered a few month ago about the save voltage. G.Skill said that 1.65V is what they *officially support*. No warranty voiding or anything below or at 1.65V! That is an official statement from the G.Skill support team. Everything is fine. I ran my 1.5V rated Ripjaws at 1.65V some month. Now I backed it down a tad nice I can leave my @full overclock atm. But you shouldn`t worry at all if you go for 1.6V or even a bit higher.

Quote:



Is it true that CPU/NC safe voltage is the same as CPU safe vcore? So for me it would be somewhere in 1.485 range?


No idea about that since this is a AMD thing. And I have no experience about AMDs BIOSes and overclocking. So you will have to hop to the AMD section and ask there.
But it might be that they need a bump of voltage to get to 2XXX MHz.


----------



## txzar

Add me please!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you rocklobsta1109.
Welcome to the club and thank you for joining.
Sorry for the delay.

And txzar since all provided a validation link I would need that from you, too.


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15223338*
> No idea about that since this is a AMD thing. And I have no experience about AMDs BIOSes and overclocking. So you will have to hop to the AMD section and ask there.
> But it might be that they need a bump of voltage to get to 2XXX MHz.


Well I got it up and running @2750MHz with 1.4 voltage. Cpu is stable at 4GHz with 4.125 vcore (amazing on CHV, since earlier same CPU needed 1.48 vcore to run stable @ 4GHz on CHIV). Anyways 1.4V on NB is already kind of high I think, but I will certainly ask about it in CHV forum. I tried 3000MHz NB @ 1.4V and it crashed almost immidiately after booting up into Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> Since BD ups the 'supported' ram speed to 1866, I'm thinking you'll end up having to play with it again anyway.


What I'm saying is that I want to squeeze all of the ram now (hopefully some nice DDR2000 on resonable timings) so when BD comes out I already know where I can get with the RAM more or less. I know BD will carry a new ram controller with it, but at least I want to know what I can expect from my DIMMs now and hopefully I can get just that much more out of them with new CPU & controller.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry but I had to put this in my sig







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bi2on;15226846*
> Cpu is stable at 4GHz with *4.125* vcore


Besides GJob with the overclock !


----------



## Bi2on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15227750*
> Sorry but I had to put this in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides GJon the overclock !












Damn floating points


----------



## KyadCK

I was going through all my old RAM (guess its a collection at this point) and found out I have over 16GB of old DDR2 667 and older RAM:










Most of the rest was unlabeled, so I had no easy way to count it. Anyone else have massive amounts of old ram just laying around who might beat this record?


----------



## RainMotorsports

I dun forgot about this place. Alright here is mine though XMP isnt enabled atm so its not running at its rated speed. I normally do.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2037360


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KyadCK*


Most of the rest was unlabeled, so I had no easy way to count it. Anyone else have massive amounts of old ram just laying around who might beat this record?


Not really. 
But congratz on your collection. May it grow








I have 16GB of the G.Skill RAM in my sig. 
8GB Kingston Hyper X @1600MHz *[Thanks to Panickypress]*.
2GB DDR2 RAM from Corsair (too lazy to look up specs). 
2GB DDR2 Cell shockers from MSC (too lazy_v2.0)
Some funny *CL2* RAM from Kingston.
Some more funky Kingston RAM (with unknown specs).
Some more DDR RAM laying around (And probably much more in places that i don`t even know







)
And an endless supply of very old laptop RAM from hynix and others.
I am not sure if I can hit the 16GB but without the DDR3 sticks there are ~20+ sticks.
*Conclusion:* Maybe I could beat you but I would have to clean up this mess







!

With all the old CPUs and other crap I could build a Super Computer Cluster made of old parts








__________________________________________________ ____

Added you RainMotorsports - Welcome to the club! Thank you for joining and have fun with your RAM.
You should have aimed for the *1337*MHz instead of 1338, just a thought


----------



## Jeppzer

Build it! And then fold on it!


----------



## ReconRunner

Theres my proof.

G-Skill RIPJAWS


----------



## ShavedApe

Here is mine

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044336


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ReconRunner*


Theres my proof.


No it doesn`t work that way. You will need a *CPU-Z validation *link!
And it is very strange that you added the link to the club without been added!








________________________

Added you ShavedApe (nice nic







).

Welcome and thank you for joining the club. Have fun with your RAM and tweaking (maybe the timings







)
Edit: I also should add "Welcome to OCN!" since you are a new and fresh member!


----------



## farcodev

here's mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044727


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *farcodev*


here's mine


And here you go. Welcome to the club mate!
Nice to have some friends from AMD hanging around here although it is the Intel section. 
See? RAM doesn`t discriminate









___________________________________________














1300







posts















Only 37more and I am leet!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15295296*
> No it doesn`t work that way. You will need a *CPU-Z validation* link!
> And it is very strange that you added the link to the club without been added!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ________________________
> 
> Added you ShavedApe (nice nic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Welcome and thank you for joining the club. Have fun with your RAM and tweaking (maybe the timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Edit: I also should add "Welcome to OCN!" since you are a new and fresh member!


To be honest with you i dont care, i have a legit picture, and i have 16gb of g skill ripjaws running @ 1333 mhz i dont want to validate.


----------



## RainMotorsports

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15296131*
> To be honest with you i dont care, i have a legit picture, and i have 16gb of g skill ripjaws running @ 1333 mhz i dont want to validate.


Lol wow. The simple thing to get into the club. You take an alternate route which actually took more time.

e-mail isnt required to validate if thats what your worried about just leave it blank. But pretty silly trying to force your way into something.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15296131*
> To be honest with you i dont care, i have a legit picture, and i have 16gb of g skill ripjaws running @ 1333 mhz i dont want to validate.


I have no doubt that you have the RAM, dont get me wrong. But since ALL of the other ones (except the MAC guys) provided a link it is just for fairness.


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RainMotorsports;15296392*
> Lol wow. The simple thing to get into the club. You take an alternate route which actually took more time.
> 
> e-mail isnt required to validate if thats what your worried about just leave it blank. But pretty silly trying to force your way into something.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2044833

I dont understand, did you think i was lieing?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thank you for the link, ReconRunner.
I added you and I am sorry for the issues. I really hope you enjoy your RAM and have a good time with it.
A warm welcome from me!


----------



## ReconRunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15296788*
> Thank you for the link, ReconRunner.
> I added you and I am sorry for the issues. I really hope you enjoy your RAM and have a good time with it.
> A warm welcome from me!


Thxs dude but seriously, why would i lie to you?


----------



## farcodev

Thanks !







And i didn't seen that was in the Intel section







lol.

You're right, RAM is an universal need by the way.

I don't discriminate myself since i had many Intel setup before this one, like my two old dual PII/300Mhz and dual Pentium 3/500Mhz, oh old days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15295922*
> And here you go. Welcome to the club mate!
> Nice to have some friends from AMD hanging around here although it is the Intel section.
> See? RAM doesn`t discriminate


----------



## NecroPS3

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2046159 heres my link


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReconRunner;15296850*
> Thxs dude but seriously, why would i lie to you?


There was not even a shadow of doubt that you have that 16GB.
It is just that I asked from the first day for that validation. Some lads might post a screeny of the taskmanager and say "I haz 16GB".
But then I had no info about the frequency, timing and brand.
And I thought this validation would be the easiest way.
Anyway I hope we are both happy now and no hard feelings left. (As if there were any







)
__________________
Hey NecroPS3! Added you to the list. Welcome to the club and thank you for making the list a bit bigger!
I hope you have fun with your RAM and won`t see any pagefile.sys soon!
Cheers


----------



## reflex99

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2048436

And people said the phenom controller couldn't do it.


----------



## farcodev

yes it can


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;15324066*
> And people said the phenom controller couldn't do it.


Yes, show them haters whats going on!

I added you to the club and like to welcome you. Thank you for joining and I am happy to have another AMD owner in this club. It really looks like RAM is uniting all overclockers








Enjoy your RAM and threat your controller good. Give him a virtual hug from time to time


----------



## black06g85

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2049164


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you black06g85, welcome! Thanks for joining and helping to break the 80 barrier!
I am just wondering: You have 2000ish rated RAM running at *1866 and these timings "9-11-9-27"*.
Why?
Are you running them on ultra low voltages?


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15329709*
> Added you black06g85, welcome! Thanks for joining and helping to break the 80 barrier!
> I am just wondering: You have 2000ish rated RAM running at *1866 and these timings "9-11-9-27"*.
> Why?
> Are you running them on ultra low voltages?


just got everything up and running a few days ago. Haven't had a chance to mess with the ram much. This week I"ll have some time to get on that, wanted to just see what multiplier the cpu would run (gets into windows at a 54x100 but not stable without time to play with it)


----------



## berk001

here: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056142

can ı copy signature?


----------



## 2slick4u

16GB G.Skill Ripjaws-X 1600 DDR3 Cas8


----------



## 2slick4u

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2056607

here's mine


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Welcome mates. Thank you for joining the club!
I hope you enjoy your RAM and have fun with it.
Of course also thanks for increasing the list of members to over 80!
Now it is getting crowded in here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *berk001;15383230*
> can ı copy signature?


Sure, I would be happy if you do. Spread the word that there are users with more than 4 / 8GB RAM! If you do:
Teşekkür ederim arkadaş.
[Engl.:Thank you my friend]


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Corsair Dominator Gt 2000mhz
9-10-9-27 latency.
Don't know why its showing up goofy, I guess I don't have the right settings in the Asus bios.
If you need proof... here:

















Taken the other day when I bought it. Please send a pm when I am accepted. Its kind of hard to go back through and find threads.







THANKS


----------



## XReflection

I'm happy to say that I can join this club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2085213

I just had to RMA the set though =(. I get memtest errors. Hopefully I get better luck with this new set coming in today.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

@TheBlindDeafMute: PMed you because of that validation link!

@XReflection: Thank you for joining and welcoe to the club!
You get some Xtra














! You have AMD overclocker above your avatar AND own a Intel CPU. Thats more than







!

Cheers


----------



## just4funuk

Memory has been that cheap that when building my third folding machine I decided to get some extra memory for my main rig folding machine.

i7 2600 non [email protected] Main Rig and part time folder.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088151


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht;15606046*
> @TheBlindDeafMute: PMed you because of that validation link!
> 
> @XReflection: Thank you for joining and welcoe to the club!
> You get some Xtra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! You have AMD overclocker above your avatar AND own a Intel CPU. Thats more than
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, lol. I'm the noob in all this. Here you go:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2088571


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

I don't know why the speed shows up so slow. The speed on the ram is 2000mhz, but its only showing 900??


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlindDeafMute;15626013*
> I don't know why the speed shows up so slow. The speed on the ram is 2000mhz, but its only showing 900??


DDR memory transfers data on both the on and off ticks of the clock. The clock itself is still only 933Mhz in this case, hence CPU-Z saying 933. The ram really is running at 1866 though, so either: You are only actually set for 1866, or for some reason CPU-Z isn't picking up the 1000 (actual 2000).

EDIT: Ya, based on what your CPU-Z link says vs what you RAM can do, I'm going to take a wild guess and say you have to set your RAM speed and timings in BIOS manually.


----------



## Arizonian

_Ok - went with four sticks finally. In case I switch mobo's down the road from Triple to Dual Channel memory._

Please add me to the list.

*16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24*


----------



## Mr.Eiht

just4funuk&TheBlindDeafMute added you guys!
Thank you for joining and have fun with your RAM.

And TheBlindDeafMute your RAM is running @1866MHz because the higher clocks are XMP. Which means you could to use XMP setting in the BIOS *or* you just set these timings manually (which is what I would recommend!)

Added you also Arizonian since your validation with your name is visible in the screen.
But please either PM me the link to the validation or post it here. Thank you!


----------



## mikeseth

Please please please... let me in the club. Thanks!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2073272


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sure I will but this has to wait till tomorrow since I am headed for the bed


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok, added you mikeseth! Welcome to the club and thank you for joining! I have to admit that I have to give you respect - a laptop with 16GB RAM,







! Never seen that before.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Ok, added you mikeseth! Welcome to the club and thank you for joining! I have to admit that I have to give you respect - a laptop with 16GB RAM,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Never seen that before.


I upgraded a Precision m4600 to 16GB about a week ago, I'll get you a validation if you want. It's capable of 32GB at 1333, but who can afford two sets of 2x8GB SO-DIMM?


----------



## MsNikita

Here's mine!!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you UltraNEO! Thank you for joining. You are the first one with DDR2 in the club! And you are the third member with a MAC.








Nice to have you!

@KyadCK: If you provide a (second) validation I add this "system" (RAM) to your entry. And even if one could spend $600 for this 32GB RAM...what can you do with it in a Laptop?
You dont have the power to run VM or heavy rendering. OK, you might have but sooner or later the laptop will melt down. (I know what I am talking about, I killed one with rendering stuff







)
And photoshoping all day long on a Lap doesn`t increase happiness, does it?


----------



## Los Hog

Here is mine http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2091027


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> @KyadCK: If you provide a (second) validation I add this "system" (RAM) to your entry. And even if one could spend $600 for this 32GB RAM...what can you do with it in a Laptop?
> You dont have the power to run VM or heavy rendering. OK, you might have but sooner or later the laptop will melt down. (I know what I am talking about, I killed one with rendering stuff )
> And photoshoping all day long on a Lap doesn`t increase happiness, does it?


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2096489
(*cough* "real" valid but speedstep'd is the same thing, but 800mhz cpu clock)

It is used as a mobile VM platform having its own domain including ESXi server in VMware, it was upgraded to 16 because 8gb just couldn't run all the VMs at once. It both makes me proud and kinda sad that this laptop has about the same overall ability as my desktop rig _after_ all my overclocking (though it is twice the cost, so...), and this thing isn't even top of the line for the M4600, let alone the M6600. The _real_ high-end laptops are quite a bit stronger then you'd think.









Oh, I also overclocked my northbridge to 2600mhz and it cut ram latency by about 15% for any other AMD users here, the effect is very noticeable. I also tried it with my ram set to 1333 7-7-7-20 instead of 1600 9-9-9-24, but it just wouldnt stay stable which kinda sucks, because the combination of the NB OC and new ram clock/timings was insane.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Welcome to the club, Los Hog! I am happy to have another AMD-friend here! Nice overclock that you have there. Enjoy your RAM and have a good time!









Just saw your link KyadCK, will update your entry, NOW.
OK, done your entry is updated.
And dear friend, I know Laps can be powerful. But they run into heat issues if you run them forever on 100%CPU load. Like I said I managed to kill one







And I even put a blower/ventilator on it.
Anyway as long as you have fun with it...
I had a dedicated Server with two xeons for my ESXi and the VMs at work. Running that on a laptop is respectable. Nice job, sir. Give your laptop a hug from time to time. (And maybe a day off







)


----------



## mybeat

Don't know if I qualify, there's no way to run cpu-z in console in linux.

But I've recently build a second vm box with 4x4 ADATA DDR3-1333, CL9 ram.

Code:



Code:


[email protected]:~# free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:         15996       2905      13091          0        140       1062
-/+ buffers/cache:       1702      14293
Swap:         3820          0       3820

Wish I could put more in, but there are only 4 slots







and 8gb per stick requires for you to sell a kidney.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sure, of course! Running Linux alone would qualify you








I add you tomorrow.


----------



## Djankie

I only have 12GB


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie*
> 
> I only have 12GB


ONLY?







Since really 4GB to 6GB RAM is needed to run Windows you have twice as much and doing better than most.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> And dear friend, I know Laps can be powerful. But they run into heat issues if you run them forever on 100%CPU load. Like I said I managed to kill one And I even put a blower/ventilator on it.
> Anyway as long as you have fun with it...
> I had a dedicated Server with two xeons for my ESXi and the VMs at work. Running that on a laptop is respectable. Nice job, sir. Give your laptop a hug from time to time. (And maybe a day off )


It could never handle a 24/7 deal, but it does fufill its role as a workstation. Still, anything laptops can do, desktops can do better as I really hope someone comes in with 64GB of ram, just to say I've seen it happen.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok mate! Added you mybeat. Welcome to the cluba thank you for joining and pushing the club to 90 members! Have fun with your RAM and happy grep, sed and sudo-ing!
May the root be with you, always!


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> And dear friend, I know Laps can be powerful. But they run into heat issues if you run them forever on 100%CPU load. Like I said I managed to kill one And I even put a blower/ventilator on it.
> Anyway as long as you have fun with it...
> I had a dedicated Server with two xeons for my ESXi and the VMs at work. Running that on a laptop is respectable. Nice job, sir. Give your laptop a hug from time to time. (And maybe a day off )
> 
> 
> 
> It could never handle a 24/7 deal, but it does fufill its role as a workstation. Still, anything laptops can do, desktops can do better as I really hope someone comes in with 64GB of ram, just to say I've seen it happen.
Click to expand...

Perhaps someone should make a club for them with 32GB+ (exclusive)


----------



## farcodev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Perhaps someone should make a club for them with 32GB+ (exclusive)


Let's pray that no troll will come talking about a certain 'epeen' or 'who need to have more than 16gb'


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *farcodev*
> 
> Let's pray that no troll will come talking about a certain 'epeen' or 'who need to have more than 16gb'


Interesting 3930K with 64GB ram @2600Mhz
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?276834-GSkill-64GB-2600MHz...&p=4995178#post4995178


----------



## K62-RIG

I am onboard.


----------



## swarm87

was thinking of using 16gb in my new build, is there any downside to the sheer epicness


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> was thinking of using 16gb in my new build, is there any downside to the sheer epicness


I haven't seen one, but I think it makes the mem controller (and thus the cpu as a whole) run a tiny bit warmer and work a bit harder. I call it easily worth it though, as I'm playing Skyrim on an 8gb ramdisk... "what load times?"







(no really, the loading screen doesn't stay up long enough to read the hints, I'm talking 5 seconds at the worst, and I bet my CPU is the new loading time bottleneck).

Who says gamers have no use for over 4gb? All those nay-sayers are just jealous.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> I am onboard.


Nope, not yet. Please, like I wrote in the OP : WE need a validation link" not a screenshot. Please be so kind to provide that. It takes just seconds...


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I haven't seen one, but I think it makes the mem controller (and thus the cpu as a whole) run a tiny bit warmer and work a bit harder. I call it easily worth it though, as I'm playing Skyrim on an 8gb ramdisk... "what load times?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no really, the loading screen doesn't stay up long enough to read the hints, I'm talking 5 seconds at the worst, and I bet my CPU is the new loading time bottleneck).
> Who says gamers have no use for over 4gb? All those nay-sayers are just jealous.


Gamers should use more and mora!!!! 16 should be the bare minimum


----------



## theonedub

I guess Ill join.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2106871


----------



## alexmaia_br

I use 3g for pagefile in a ramdisk, as I don't have hard disks, only ssds.
So far, so good. Just installed though, I'll wait a week or so to tweak timing etc.


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> I am onboard.


Sorry guys for the delay. Here is the validation link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2107656


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> I am onboard.


Thanks for the link! Now you are in, "ALL IN"







Thank you for joining!
Enjoy your RAM and have a good time.
BTW: Strange times you got there! You might want to up that 25 or lower the others, say 9-9-9ish...


----------



## theonedub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Thanks for the link! Now you are in, "ALL IN"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for joining!
> Enjoy your RAM and have a good time.
> BTW: Strange times you got there! You might want to up that 25 or lower the others, say 9-9-9ish...


You missed a couple of entries.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Wow, sorry! I will check tomorrow after work! Am am really sorry if I missed someone! Maybe because of the content shift of the new page or maybe because I am working too much! If I still missed one please PM me so I can get it straight!
Edit: alexmaia_br and theonedub, just saw your posts. I am not sure how I missed them today. Looks like I was half sleeping...I fix that tomorrow!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

OK, alexmaia_br and theonedub I added you!
Like I said / wrote before I am sorry that I missed your post but now everything should be fine!
Thank you for joining and have fun with your RAM and your rig.


----------



## K62-RIG

All fixed now. Thanks for that. Now back to 9-9-9-24.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> All fixed now. Thanks for that. Now back to 9-9-9-24.


Nice mate, I updated your entry. Because all these 10s look strange and
one might get the impression that you dont do your job proper


----------



## Obakemono

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2111458
Add me please.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

You can put me in







My link is in my sig under the 2600k overclock...


----------



## K62-RIG

PMSL Mr.Eiht, Thanks mate.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Obakemono and [ISM]-BlueDragon thank you for joining and welcome to the club! Grab some cookies and enjoy your RAM.


----------



## jdmfish

Quick question..

Getting ready to setup another rig here shortly, and the sheer amount of 16gb kits that are on sale this week is making me consider spending the extra $15 for 8GB more (than a standard 8GB kit). However, all the kits say "quad channel" "designed for socked 2011 etc. etc."

I can safely run all 16GB in an 1155 system, correct? My previous system was simply 2x2, so I've never had all 4 dimm slots filled.. I know this is probably a rudimentary question, but I just want to be sure..


----------



## swarm87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Quick question..
> Getting ready to setup another rig here shortly, and the sheer amount of 16gb kits that are on sale this week is making me consider spending the extra $15 for 8GB more (than a standard 8GB kit). However, all the kits say "quad channel" "designed for socked 2011 etc. etc."
> I can safely run all 16GB in an 1155 system, correct? My previous system was simply 2x2, so I've never had all 4 dimm slots filled.. I know this is probably a rudimentary question, but I just want to be sure..


what mobo u planning ot use? check the memory compatability chart on the manufactuer's WS agienst the serial number


----------



## Mr.Eiht

It shouldn`t be a problem. Maybe you will hav to bump the voltage for the IMC a tad.
But that these stick are "quad" rated just means that they have been tested together and work without problems. If you run them in dual it is guaranteed that they also work in dual channel!
And come on! Only 15buck for 8GB more - how can you resist such an offer? Go for it:thumb:


----------



## Martkilu

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2115406

in







OC is still a WIP


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish*
> 
> Quick question..
> Getting ready to setup another rig here shortly, and the sheer amount of 16gb kits that are on sale this week is making me consider spending the extra $15 for 8GB more (than a standard 8GB kit). However, all the kits say "quad channel" "designed for socked 2011 etc. etc."
> I can safely run all 16GB in an 1155 system, correct? My previous system was simply 2x2, so I've never had all 4 dimm slots filled.. I know this is probably a rudimentary question, but I just want to be sure..


Yes, a quad kit will work just fine. Its all marketing really, though its convenient enough to just get a quad kit as its one less package to worry about.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you Martkilu! Welcome to the club and thank you for joining! Keep pushing the little chap - I can hear him scream "5GHz"


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> what mobo u planning ot use? check the memory compatability chart on the manufactuer's WS agienst the serial number


ASRock Z68-pro3, Gigabyte P67-UD4, Asus P867 (Rev 3.1) - all about $130 A.R.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> It shouldn`t be a problem. Maybe you will hav to bump the voltage for the IMC a tad.
> But that these stick are "quad" rated just means that they have been tested together and work without problems. If you run them in dual it is guaranteed that they also work in dual channel!
> And come on! Only 15buck for 8GB more - how can you resist such an offer? Go for it:thumb:


Thanks. That's what I thought, but I couldn't pull the trigger without knowing 100% sure..







Can't beat $60 for 16GB of 1600 ram, eh!?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, a quad kit will work just fine. Its all marketing really, though its convenient enough to just get a quad kit as its one less package to worry about.


Again, what I thought - only confirms my suspicions.


----------



## 45nm

I'm picking up this memory kit hopefully this weekend but I am wondering if it is compatible with LGA1155 in terms of QVL for the Maximus IV Extreme-Z:

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=427


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sure the didn`t test it but the "Z" and "x79 MB / chip ready" just means that the XMP IS working with the newer mobos and the BIOS and I hope you dont use XMP anyway. I doubt that this could cause any problems besides XMP (which *might* also work).


----------



## csm725

Will be in soon, 16GB 1600MHz RipX on the way.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Will be in soon, 16GB 1600MHz RipX on the way.


Nice! Please be so kind and bring the lady and her cookies from you avatar with you! Somehow this club is missing some cookies








I provide the coffee or hot chocolate. Hmm, or is it the right time for a beer


----------



## csm725

All three


----------



## TeliaSonera

*16GB Mushkin Enhanced Redline 2133 Model 996997*









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2121520


----------



## derickwm

Quick thoughts on this RAM.

Decent for an X79 build?

Thanks


----------



## Dad2David

Here is mine - 16 GB Corsair Vengeance - works like a dream, in my Phantom rig - specs in signature below!

Here is the CPU-Z Validation page screenshot & link:



Here is a snap of the real thing in my phantom next to the CM Hyper 212+:



Please add me on!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thanks TeliaSonera and Dad2Davis for joining and welcome to the club. You helped to push this club closer to the +100 mark!
Have fun with your RAM and O.C!
// @Dad2David: This build looks sexy. I never "liked" these LED stuff but I jave to admit that I have to reconsider my opinion!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Decent for an X79 build?
> Thanks


Hi mate! Maybe you didn`t saw that but these are Ripjaws *X*. Better get some Ripjaws *Z*!
Why, these sticks are nearly identical?!
Yes, but the "Z" version has smaller heatspreaders. The "jaws" from the X version make the RAM a bit higher.
And you know how close to the socket these DIMMs are.
So you might want consider these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231501
Specs (Timing, MHZ) are the same. And so is the price!


----------



## Dad2David

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Thanks TeliaSonera and Dad2Davis for joining and welcme to the club. You helped to push this club to the +100 mark!
> Have fun with your RAM and O.C!
> // @Dad2David: This build looks sexy. I never "liked" these LED stuff but I jave to admit that I have to reconsider my opinion!


Thank you you adding me on and the comment!

I love my 16 GB, proud to be a 16GB owner, thanks for creating the club!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

So problem mate! You are welcome and I am glad you joined. I had to ninja edit the post you quoted because of the welcome typo and the wrong +100 statement. WE are close but not yet @100!
And again, that blue LEDs made my day, looks very relaxing


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

I'll join up since I have 16GB I guess.
CPU-Z Link
Hate how Corsair says they're DDR3 1600 PC3 12800, but they're really just PC3 10700. Have to use the XMP to get 1600.
And screenshot for lulz


----------



## -Allen-

Wow.... 16GB?? I feel silly with 4GB of RAM.... If I had that much I would turn 12GB of it into a RAM drive for Battlefield or something lol


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

Just built mine a month ago....4x4GB DDR3 1600 for $98 shipped, I couldn't pass it up! Only downside is RAM was somewhat stable on pricing, now it's dropping even more....2x4GBGB 1600 kit for $30


----------



## PureBlackFire

I'll join the club!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2129159


----------



## KyadCK

Man, lots of people joining with 1600 Vengance.

Hey Mr. Eiht? I'd like to resubmit my main rig. I did a little tweaking.







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2129676 Northbridge was at 2760Mhz. I'm still at stock volts on the ram, so I can likely get the timings lower again.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hey lads!
Added you Lxcivic2k1 and PureBlackFire, welcome! Thank you for joining - you helped to get the 100Members mark, cheers







!
And PureBlackFire you are the hundredth member so I guess you deserve an extra cookie.

@Mr. KyadCK your entry is updated, fresh, clean and sober







Ok maybe not sober but who cares?


----------



## PureBlackFire

100th member!! I just had my 100th post a few days ago. To the next milestone....


----------



## LuckySevn

That link took me to the home page -__-''.

Here's mine: GeIL EVO Corsa 16GB (4 x 4GB) PC3-19200 DDR3-2400MHz 10-11-11-30 @ 1.65v


----------



## smckdwn989

i joined a week ago. went from vengeance 2x4 high profile to 4x4 low profile c8 matched set.


----------



## bigkahuna360

YAY! I got my RAM yesterday so now I can have this title too!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2131893


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you bigkahuna360, thanks for joining the club!









To all others: Please, please post a CPU-Z link. Thanks


----------



## Sonics

Can i join plz?









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2130738

RAM is Corsair Vengeance Red @1600Mhz 9-9-8-23


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

I have a new build with 32GB of GeIL EVO Corsa ram (4x8GB modules). Still assembling rig. i7-2600K/Asus Gene-z mb/Noctua C-14/MSI 560 Ti. Lian-Li case and power supply.

Lieutenant Dan


----------



## MsNikita

Dude... You gonna have to add me for my second system ... Not DDR2 this time, honest!









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2134461


----------



## afkingjay

16 corsair vengence


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Add you guys tomorrow! ATM I am in standy_by / energy_saving mode.
sleep();








Please some of you, dear friends, need to post a link please....


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you Sonics, thank you for joining and welcome to the club







Enjoy your RA and have a good time.
Updated your entry UltraNeo. But you have to put waaaay more RAM in a SB-E rig







J/K

Sadly there are still some validations missing


----------



## chaosblade02

Don't have CPUz but is this good enough?


----------



## KyadCK

Oh come on, CPU-Z is free, like 4MB in size, and gives lots of info you'll probably need down the road all in one place. Spare the 30 seconds and get it.


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> 
> Don't have CPUz but is this good enough?


You could easily photoshop something like that, thats the reason why he wants a validation link.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Don't have CPUz but is this good enough?


I reserved you a slot, I will think about it. But normally CPU-Z (the program) itself is mandatory for an overclocker.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonics*
> 
> You could easily photoshop something like that, thats the reason why he wants a validation link.


But I can understand that some people got/get upset, it wouldn`t make much sense to fake a screen to enter the club. It`s not like you get a greencard for that...

Edit: Who ever gave me the rep on the front page - thanks for that. I found a typo because of that.


----------



## LuckySevn

Hi Mr. Eiht, here's my CPUZ validation~! Still tweaking the timings but, size & speed verified









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2137427

Thanks!


----------



## MFLucky

Can I join?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2129821


----------



## matty0610

I only have 8 GB of my 16 GB and just ordered another 8. Here is pics of my neweggg order.


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> I reserved you a slot, I will think about it. But normally CPU-Z (the program) itself is mandatory for an overclocker.


Here:



Also that ram is supposed to be 1600mhz, what program should I use to max out my ram?


----------



## LuckySevn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> 
> Also that ram is supposed to be 1600mhz, what program should I use to max out my ram?


Your RAM is running at 1604.8MHz. If you wanna overclock it, you do it from the BIOS.

But why is your CPU running at 1.6GHz??


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySevn*
> 
> Your RAM is running at 1604.8MHz. If you wanna overclock it, you do it from the BIOS.
> But why is your CPU running at 1.6GHz??


Because my system was idling at the time. I'm still sorta new at this. I could take another test, but what should I use to stress my PC while doing the validation?

RAM Speed : _802.4 MHz_ (1:6) @ 11-11-11-28

Looks like Ram is running 802mhz.


----------



## 996gt2

4x4GB G.Skill Ripjaws X DDR3-1600 @ *9-9-9-24-1T*, 1.5V










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2137747


----------



## Sonics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> I reserved you a slot, I will think about it. But normally CPU-Z (the program) itself is mandatory for an overclocker.
> But I can understand that some people got/get upset, it wouldn`t make much sense to fake a screen to enter the club. It`s not like you get a greencard for that...
> Edit: Who ever gave me the rep on the front page - thanks for that. I found a typo because of that.


It was me







, no problem.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Since I'm going to post anyway...



I was also part of the user base with 8GB when 2GB was still quite standard and 4GB was up and coming, back in 2008 or 2009 or so? Here's that one...



It was a shame that by time I found myself registering on OCN and finding the 8GB club, my great quantity of RAM was on the eve of becoming mainstream with Sandy Bridge. But hey, that was DDR3 and two 4GB modules. Mine was 8GB DDR2 with four 2GB modules.

Back then, I got 8GB because A) prices were cheap, B) I've more often had lack of RAM and wanted to splurge a bit; A and B go hand in hand then as it sure beats the days gone by where RAM was more expensive relatively, and C) I've found that seemingly excessive RAM now greatly helps down the line, either in prolonging life, adding value, opening heavier multi-tasking opportunities, and whatnot. I actually see 4GB as the minimum for a modern 64-bit Windows PC (at least for enthusiasts), with 6GB and 8GB being more the sweet spot.

Basically, it was for the same reasons that I got 16GB now, and because I wanted to move up. Of course, part of it is also to be ahead of the curve a bit, but it still definitely has it's perks for the small cost, so there you go. I don't necessarily *need* it (4GB wouldn't be enough though), but I find ways to make use of it. I benefited from 8GB on many occasions, so going forward, it's what I wanted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Looks like Ram is running 802mhz.


It is, as it should be. Look at my validation above. It's the same. It's running at 800MHz despite being 1600MHz stuff (and the DDR2 stuff from the other validation is running 400MHz despite being 800MHz stuff).

Most modern RAM is DDR (double data rate), which, as the name suggests, is doubled. DDR transfers data on the rising and falling edge of a clock, so twice per clock, so in your case, it's 800MHz actual, 1600MHz (more properly, 1600MT/s) effective.


----------



## Tangoseal

Here can I join?


----------



## LuckySevn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> Because my system was idling at the time. I'm still sorta new at this. I could take another test, but what should I use to stress my PC while doing the validation?
> RAM Speed : _802.4 MHz_ (1:6) @ 11-11-11-28
> Looks like Ram is running 802mhz.


It is x2. I see you have the SpeedStep on... IMO, Intel Burn Test is pretty damn stressful on CPU/Memory, try that.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangoseal*
> 
> Here can I join?


Though I doubt that's faked, but wouldn't it have just been easier, quicker, and more proving to validate it rather than to capture, save, and upload an image manually?


----------



## chaosblade02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckySevn*
> 
> It is x2. I see you have the SpeedStep on... IMO, Intel Burn Test is pretty damn stressful on CPU/Memory, try that.


Yeah I got turbo enabled. I'm gonna wait on OCing, and I really don't have a purpose for it atm, 3.6 with turbo is more than good enough at this time. Its enough to push my GPUs to max which is all I need. I'm gonna order some better fans for the 212 cooler and do a push/pull before I do any overclocking.

And I see, it is x2 because its dual channel ram.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaosblade02*
> 
> And I see, it is x2 because its dual channel ram.


It's not because of dual channel. You'd get the same thing with one module of RAM.

It's because it's DDR (double data rate) type RAM.


----------



## matty0610

What about me? Do I get added? Here's my proof http://www.overclock.net/t/980147/the-16gb-ram-club/400_100#post_15883858


----------



## Improvidus

Here's my proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2138155

16GB DDR3 2133MHz at 9-11-10-28 for my new SB-E 3930K build


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty0610*
> 
> What about me? Do I get added? Here's my proof http://www.overclock.net/t/980147/the-16gb-ram-club/400_100#post_15883858


That's not a validation dude, this is: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2129676

Do have fun with your ram when it arrives though, its nice never having to worry that you might hit the limit doing 'normal' tasks.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok, lady and gentlemen
here are your entries:
Quote:


> 103. chaosblade02, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 11-11-11-28
> 104. LuckySevn, 16GB DDR3, GEIL, *2400MHz*, 11-11-11-32
> 105. MFLucky, 16GB DDR3, Patriot, 1766MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 106. 996gt2,16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 107. *Princess Garnet*, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 108. reserved for Tangoseal
> 109. reserved for matty0610
> 110. Improvidus,16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28


Welcome to the club. Slots are reserved for those who are not found guilty. Thank you ALL for joining, thank you very much for increasing the members list.







You are awesome. Grab a cookie! Or







!
Extra cheers and cookie for *LuckySevn* for entering with MASSIVE 2,4GHz







!
Although your validation looks fake (J/K) cause you got a SB-E and I still can`t get one cause in Germany they are still out of stock









And also







for Princess Garnet - first lady of the club









From Mr.KyadCK, lots of LOLism in there:
Quote:


> That's not a validation dude, this is


Reminds me of:



So







and enjoy your RAM.


----------



## KyadCK

Hah, one of my favorite parts of that movie!

Anyway, glad to see all the new members, and look forward to hearing of the oh so creative uses for the ram. Can always use new ideas.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Updated my ram to these:

Corsair Vengence LP 16GB 1600MHz 8-8-8-24 (XMP 1.3)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233239

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139417


----------



## Tangoseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Though I doubt that's faked, but wouldn't it have just been easier, quicker, and more proving to validate it rather than to capture, save, and upload an image manually?


True... I forgot about validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139394

Sad that you thought I was a faker, even though you said I probably wasn't. The thought crossed your mind. Im 31 years old. Too young to be without skill and just old enough to make nice money!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangoseal*
> 
> True... I forgot about validation.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139394
> Sad that you thought I was a faker, even though you said I probably wasn't. The thought crossed your mind. Im 31 years old. Too young to be without skill and just old enough to make nice money!


5 sticks? I think cpu-z is reading something wrong, with 32GB total that should be 8.

And with such high clocks and gpu power you only run 1333 9-9-9, shame on you







XMP is silly, it never sets itself.


----------



## Tangoseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 5 sticks? I think cpu-z is reading something wrong, with 32GB total that should be 8.
> And with such high clocks and gpu power you only run 1333 9-9-9, shame on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XMP is silly, it never sets itself.


Nah its running 1600, CPUZ is not reading stuff right. Trust me! CPU-Z is flawed or I have a old version or something.









Must be a validation bug or something... anyways .... here is more proof:


I guess i will overclock this ram a little more. Im going to probably try tighter timings, or maybe more clock speed out of it, but I do not want to surpass 1.5v and hurt my $599 processor any. Tips welcome!


----------



## KyadCK

Its SB-E, i think it can handle much higher. My 1600 9-9-9 handles 1800 9-10-9 just fine at 1.5v, so good luck


----------



## WorldExclusive

OC the ram a bit:

Corsair Vengeance LP
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233239

1600 7-8-7-24 @ 1.545v (I can probably do 1.5v but didn't test it, only increased volts for long term stability if needed)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140887

I can also do 1866 8-9-8-27, but I prefer 7-8-7-24.


----------



## Princess Garnet

It seems (according to one Newegg review) that my RAM can do 1866MHz at stock voltage. It seems it can do 8-8-8 timings at 1.5V. I can't verify either, but I'd prefer if it did 8-8-8 at stock voltage. I may try running 1866MHz and see what happens. Is this bad for the longevity of the RAM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tangoseal*
> 
> Sad that you thought I was a faker, even though you said I probably wasn't. The thought crossed your mind.


Please pardon me, but I'd appreciate if you didn't read into things.

What really "crossed my mind" was more along the lines of "why are they opening Notepad, typing stuff up in it, printing the screen, opening an imaging utility, saving it, opening an image hosting site and uploading it, all compared to just simply validating it since CPU-Z is clearly installed and open anyway". That long-winded thought was what really crossed my mind about it. I didn't think you were faking it. By default, I wouldn't assume someone would even bother.

Since the OP was asking others for validation, it seemed like you went to more trouble to do something you'd probably just be asked to do again, so I merely brought it up preemptively.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

OK mates, updated your entry WorldExclusive! Although I don`t really see the "upgrade", swapping 1600ish RAM for 1600ish RAM - I bet your old G.Skills could achieve tighter timings too. But anyway, keep tweaking and have fun with them.

An extra cookie for Tangoseal, the first one who entered with *32GB*. Welcome to the club mate, enjoy this RAM and have fun with it.
This will make nice RAM disk.

Once these Russian debt collectors and Ukrainian loan sharks are satisfied (







) I think about 64GB. This will be hell of fun, stuff all programs there and tell our grandchildren spooky stories about loading times. Oh I forgot, maybe in 2-3years the 3XXXs will be in stock again in Germany. Then I can start build my rig. Wouldn`t make much sense to build a X79 rig with out a CPU, would it.







and


----------



## drufause

Can I join the club.



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2139468


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Of course, drufause! I added you and would like to say: Thank you for joining and welcome to the club!
Enjoy your rig (sexy specs!) and esp. your RAM!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> OK mates, updated your entry WorldExclusive! Although I don`t really see the "upgrade", swapping 1600ish RAM for 1600ish RAM - I bet your old G.Skills could achieve tighter timings too. But anyway, keep tweaking and have fun with them.


I switched my color scheme and I got a great deal on the ram. I have an all black color scheme now so the Corsairs fit in perfectly.
Also they support X79 along with XMP 1.3, so if I upgrade to X79 SB-E next year the ram will carry over.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

All black! I love that, you should post a screenshot of your case


----------



## Madvillan

Can I Join? Pretty Please?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2141901









Nooby rig I know; don't know if i'll oc the cpu right now, but definitely wanting to tighten my memory.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> All black! I love that, you should post a screenshot of your case


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you Madvillan, welcome to the club and thank you for joining.








@WorldExclusive, this SIR is absolutely *AMAZING*. completely off the hook.
There is only one thing missing: The "add to shopping cart" button. Very Sexy!


----------



## LuckySevn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Extra cheers and cookie for *LuckySevn* for entering with MASSIVE 2,4GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Although your validation looks fake (J/K) cause you got a SB-E and I still can`t get one cause in Germany they are still out of stock


Thank you Mr.Eiht~

LOL...







Grab it when it comes out! So easy to OC.


----------



## Lieutenant Dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> An extra cookie for Tangoseal, the first one who entered with *32GB*.


See post #400.


----------



## Paraleyes

Here you go: Speed is 2140.4MHz Timings are still stock @ 11-11-11-27 I still have some more tweaking to do.





See my sig or profile for more pictures!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*
> 
> Here you go: Speed is 2140.4MHz Timings are still stock @ 11-11-11-27 I still have some more tweaking to do.
> *snip*
> See my sig or profile for more pictures!


But... I see no validation?

I would however like to know what program is running for all that information on the right, that is something I could easily find a use for.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I would however like to know what program is running for all that information on the right, that is something I could easily find a use for.


It's the OSD panel in AIDA64.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lieutenant Dan*
> 
> See post #400.


Yes and nice but he was the first with a validation. Plus I think he ate that cookie right away. So it is gone








But I will use my baking skills and create a second virtual one for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here you g*o: Speed is 2140.4MHz Timings are still stock @ 11-11-11-27 I still have some more tweaking to do.
> See my sig or profile for *more picture*s!


I am not sure where to go... I mean I turned left and right even upside down but I dont see the validation







Quote:


> But... I see no validation?


Which is confusing since CPU-Z is running


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Ehm, i would like to joins this club, it's fun being in a club. But only if you promise not to look at my ram speeds.









I just can't manage to get the XMP stable, the computer will bluscreen really quickly and since i work on this pc i need it to be rock solid, i can't afford to loose any unsaved 3D models.

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145413


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## Paraleyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> But... I see no validation?
> I would however like to know what program is running for all that information on the right, that is something I could easily find a use for.


AIDA64 Rocks! I love that program. Used to be Everest Ultimate. I was a little POed having to buy a new license just because they got bought out, but whatever. You can also set it up to display on a Logitech LCD Keyboard. Check out my G19!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Yes and nice but he was the first with a validation. Plus I think he ate that cookie right away. So it is gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will use my baking skills and create a second virtual one for you.
> I am not sure where to go... I mean I turned left and right even upside down but I dont see the validation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> But... I see no validation?
> 
> 
> 
> Which is confusing since CPU-Z is running
Click to expand...

Sorry, I figured the CPU-Z was enough. I says the same thing. ahahha I never dealt with that validation stuff. Looking at it on my PC is good enough for me. ahahaa

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145507


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Ehm, i would like to joins this club, it's fun being in a club. But only if you promise not to look at my ram speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't manage to get the XMP stable, the computer will bluscreen really quickly and since i work on this pc i need it to be rock solid, i can't afford to loose any unsaved 3D models.
> Validation:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145413


7-7-7 kinda makes up for the loss of speed (3% faster then 1333 9-9-9 as a matter of fact), and I can understand that in modeling and rendering the amount and stability is more important then the speed, so i'm not gunna laugh at all... Not with that 2600k at 4.5 and that tri-SLI 480s anyway, very nice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paraleyes*
> 
> AIDA64 Rocks! I love that program. Used to be Everest Ultimate. I was a little POed having to buy a new license just because they got bought out, but whatever. You can also set it up to display on a Logitech LCD Keyboard. Check out my G19!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


So badass









And awesome ram settings. SpeedStep strikes again though. Its not very CPU-Z friendly, is it?

Just got it working myself, had to look it up on line. not as flashy as some things, but it is very nice to have all my info right there:


----------



## Madvillan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Added you Madvillan, welcome to the club and thank you for joining.


Thanks









Working on tightening and a few other things now


----------



## ericeod

I remember joining the 8Gb club and thinking 8Gb was overkill. So here I am a year or two later with 24Gb of ram (overkill again). I am currently running the G.Skill Sniper low voltage rated at 1.25v, but will be changing back to my cas8 set of RipJaws. I have another 12Gb kit coming to match my other 12Gb kit for tighter timings (8-8-8-24 vs 8-9-9-24).

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2145636
6x4Gb G.Skill Sniper LV DDR3 1600 8-9-9-24 2T at 1.35v


----------



## The Pook

I'll be in the 16GB club as soon as it comes in.









As to why I'm going for 16GB ... I dunno. It was cheap and I was either going to get 8GB DDR2 and a GTX 570 or upgrade to a 960T and 16GB DDR3. Decided to do the latter and gonna grab a 560Ti after Christmas instead.


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I'll be in the 16GB club as soon as it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to why I'm going for 16GB ... I dunno. It was cheap and I was either going to get 8GB DDR2 and a GTX 570 or upgrade to a 960T and 16GB DDR3. Decided to do the latter and gonna grab a 560Ti after Christmas instead.


I am in the same position. With the ram so cheap the last month or so, it was a question of, "Why not!". I bought the 2x4Gb G.Skill LV kits for like $43 each. Then the RipJaw 1600 kits went for $29.99. I had a friend order 24Gb for his X58 based PC and it cost $89.00. he is a photographer who does a lot of Photoshop and Lightroom work, so a RamDisk for a scratch disk just makes sense.


----------



## Paraleyes

I just wanted to make sure I provided all things necessary.









 clicky

I realize I need to work on my O/C; both with CPU and with my RAM. I just built this rig from my previous 790i build, so I have a lot of learning to do with all the new tech. So will there be help offered on this thread for my tightening up my ram? Or should I jump on the memory forum?


----------



## The Pook

Coming from 2GB of RAM it should be a nice boost.







$50 for 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 or $80 for 16GB DDR3-1600 ...









I was going to get a G Skill Sniper for the 1.25v for an HTPC I'm going to throw together, but I'm wondering if it'll really make that big of a difference in power consumption/heat.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

So gentlemen, these are YOUR entries:
Quote:


> 113. Paraleyes, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2149MHz, 11-11-11-27
> 114. AlbertMwugabi, 16GB DDR3, 1066MHz, 7-7-7-20
> 115. *ericeod*, 24GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 8-9-9-24


Welcome to the club, nice to have you here - so thank you for the validations!









@The Pook: Looks like we will see you soon, too! BTW: Really nice job on the "paint" screenshot editing - and some still use photoshop...
That is digital art if full effect, maybe I print that out and sell it to a gallery.









A very big "Thank you!" goes out to *KyadCK*. You are omnipotent and so active in this club. Since I am the self-appointed CEO of the club I guess you should be called "*The General of the 16GB RAM Club*". And before you ask: No you wont get an increased salary.









Cheers to all and enjoy your time here @OCN!

*Edit: Some lads still don`t post validations







This way we won`t break the 200 member mark.*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Coming from 2GB of RAM it should be a nice boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $50 for 4GB Corsair XMS2 DDR2-800 or $80 for 16GB DDR3-1600 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get a G Skill Sniper for the 1.25v for an HTPC I'm going to throw together, but I'm wondering if it'll really make that big of a difference in power consumption/heat.


You might be a bit on edge for the first few weeks wondering why your computer isn't turning Aero off, or complaining about limited RAM, but you'll get used to it eventually.... And then the experiments begin, and you come up with crazy ideas like a VM in a Ramdisk and realize you have the power to pull it off.

As for the HTPC, while I am of the mind that every little bit adds up, with things like speedstep, computers use so little power anyway. I would see getting a lower wattage CPU long before looking at ultra-low voltage ram, unless its for overclocking that is.
Quote:


> And before you ask: No you wont get an increased salary.


We get paid!?!

In all honesty though, this is one of my favorite places on the forum. There's no bashing whatsoever (Intel and AMD users not fighting? what?), cool ideas are shared and tips are given. Its like a little safe haven. So props to you for making such a club.

In other news, my ram likes to run at 1800 9-10-9 at stock 1.5v stable and has done so for a long enough time now... perhaps its time to start pushing harder, maybe even 2000? I've got lots of head room on voltage, time to see what it can really do.


----------



## metal409

16GB here. Running Patriot memory at 1600 [email protected] CPUZ validation in the following link. Thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2146861


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 7-7-7 kinda makes up for the loss of speed (3% faster then 1333 9-9-9 as a matter of fact), and I can understand that in modeling and rendering the amount and stability is more important then the speed, so i'm not gunna laugh at all... Not with that 2600k at 4.5 and that tri-SLI 480s anyway, very nice.


Didn't know about the 3% faster than 1333 CL9 thingy, thanks for mentioning it! In between the modeling and rendering there need to be some gaming.









And thanks to OP for adding me to the list.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Didn't know about the 3% faster than 1333 CL9 thingy, thanks for mentioning it! In between the modeling and rendering there need to be some gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to OP for adding me to the list.


well, its simple (and probably incorrect) math.

1066 / 7 = 152
1333 / 9 = 148
152 / 148 = 1.027 (~103%)

I guess if we had someone here willing to do a quick bench with both settings we'd learn for sure. Either way it about balances out. Its the 1066 9-9-9 and 1600 11-11-11 kits that are real pain.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> well, its simple (and probably incorrect) math.
> 1066 / 7 = 152
> 1333 / 9 = 148
> 152 / 148 = 1.027 (~103%)
> I guess if we had someone here willing to do a quick bench with both settings we'd learn for sure. Either way it about balances out. Its the 1066 9-9-9 and 1600 11-11-11 kits that are real pain.


Wow that is wild! In no tests I made were lower timing any good. For max. bandwidth MHz are more important (intel_wise and unless you have totally horrible timings).
Sorry, I will add later all guys...


----------



## trumpet-205

Can I join the club? Here is my validation,

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148100

Haven't have the chance to tightened up the timing.


----------



## matty0610

I got something better than validation. Actual pics of my RAM. BOOYAA


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Here is mine


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty0610*
> 
> I got something better than validation. Actual pics of my RAM. BOOYAA


I got those too.





































What it replaced (8GB from 2008 or 2009).


----------



## OverClocker55

16GB DDR3 1600MHZ Corsair Vengence http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148274


----------



## matty0610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> I got those too.


You got the blue ones? I wanted the blue ones. Sadly they werent on sale like the red ones.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Yes, it was between them and a Black pair that cost about the same. The Black pair was 1333MHz but had 7-7-7 timings, so performance would likely be similar-ish outside benchmarks. I got these since I figured they overclock better, Blue was more preferred for me (if only the board and RAM was Purple...), and they were 1.35V. Ivy Bridge is rumored to be 1600MHz and 1.35V stock, as these are, not that I guess it "matters".

The Red ones went right on sale before I got these, but I still decided against them. I've seen well over $30 "wasted" elsewhere in this hobby before. I wasn't getting them on price alone to begin with.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty0610*
> 
> I got something better than validation. Actual pics of my RAM. BOOYAA


Such a shame you're going to be asked for a validation anyway then. Seriously, everyone is asked for one, there is no better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Wow that is wild! In no tests I made were lower timing any good. For max. bandwidth MHz are more important (intel_wise and unless you have totally horrible timings).
> Sorry, I will add later all guys...


Hmm, well in terms of system responciveness my Phenom 2 absolutely loved 1333 7-7-7, way more then my usual 1600 9-9-9. I'd be doing that now if it would stay stable... It crashes about as much as when its at 1840 9-9-9.

@Princess Garnet: Hah, it does look like they're motherboard heatsinks.


----------



## matty0610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Such a shame you're going to be asked for a validation anyway then. Seriously, everyone is asked for one, there is no better.


I can't provide CPUZ because idk when I will get a mobo to use them with. The intel DP45SG only supported up to 8GB across 4 slots which I gave to my father. And now im stuck on my macbook pro until either mobo prices for the ones im looking at drop or I just happen to fall into some money. Its tough being a college student in grad school full-time with no job.


----------



## OverClocker55

yay


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty0610*
> 
> I can't provide CPUZ because idk when I will get a mobo to use them with. The intel DP45SG only supported up to 8GB across 4 slots which I gave to my father. And now im stuck on my macbook pro until either mobo prices for the ones im looking at drop or I just happen to fall into some money. Its tough being a college student in grad school full-time with no job.


Well that sucks, hope you can get the board soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yay


what?

EDIT: Oh, in sig. Very sneaky.


----------



## WorldExclusive

1600 7-8-7-21 gives me a WEI score of 7.8, while 1866 8-9-8-24 1T gives me a WEI score of 7.9 so I went with that instead.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148442

Still trying for 2133MHz but I still haven't found the sweet spot.


----------



## BVM

Here is mine.

HWinfo








CPUz


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BVM*
> 
> Here is mine.
> HWinfo
> *snip*
> CPUz
> *snip*


From OP:
Quote:


> ****Please post a link to your CPU-Z validation for proof!****


I looked in the sig this time, its either a ninja link, or it is non-existent.
Quote:


> 1600 7-8-7-21 gives me a WEI score of 7.8, while 1866 8-9-8-24 1T gives me a WEI score of 7.9 so I went with that instead.


Hmm, so timings do matter to WEI, whatever method it uses. 1840 9-10-9 1T scores only 7.8.


----------



## Princess Garnet

My RAM at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2N @1.35V gave me a 7.8 in WEI.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> My RAM at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2N @1.35V gave me a 7.8 in WEI.


Mine only has 7.5. I have the red one.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> My RAM at 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 2N @1.35V gave me a 7.8 in WEI.


I dunno then, probably some bandwidth/latency test then. For me, 1600 9-9-9 (with NB overclocked to 2600mhz) only adds up to 7.7. 7.6 without the OC.


----------



## BVM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> From OP:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ****Please post a link to your CPU-Z validation for proof!****
> 
> 
> 
> Done
Click to expand...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Hmm, so timings do matter to WEI, whatever method it uses. 1840 9-10-9 1T scores only 7.8.


I was pretty happy when I saw the score, only saw 7.9 for ram for the first time.
The ram I have is double the price of the other 16GB sets out there, but someone was selling them for dirt cheap last month, after they hit the market.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Wow, what do you need to hit 7.9 on the CPU? My Core i5 2500K @4.5GHz only gets 0.6 points more than my Core 2 Duo E8600 @4.5GHz, so the scale must get increasingly harder to gain on at the upper end. This makes sense though if you consider it was made with future growth in mind.

As for my RAM, I can't say. I wasn't under the impression than 7.8 was hard to get with RAM?


----------



## csm725

WEI means nothing though.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Princess Garnet*
> 
> Wow, what do you need to hit 7.9 on the CPU? My Core i5 2500K @4.5GHz only gets 0.6 points more than my Core 2 Duo E8600 @4.5GHz, so the scale must get increasingly harder to gain on at the upper end. This makes sense though if you consider it was made with future growth in mind.
> As for my RAM, I can't say. I wasn't under the impression than 7.8 was hard to get with RAM?




Very strange. I have the same RAM set as yours, minus the fact that it is red.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you OverClocker55 and BVM. Thanks for joining and have lots of fun here!

Mate you really have to do some tweaking. Nearly everyone if now hanging around with 9-9-9-24 on his back. Be creativ and do 9-8-9 or something.







And yes I know it doesn`t make ANY difference BUT this way it looks cooler. I am now at *1337*MHz is because ... Because I can I think. Or because I am too lazy to change it atm.
[Disclaimer: This is just my opinion, if that.]

And again: Thanks to the general who keeps the soldiers in line.








Or maybe shepherd would make more sense than general, who knows...Anyway I should get some rest. My brain is way to buggy. I need to recode some things.
And let the debugger work over night.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Added you OverClocker55 and BVM. Thanks for joining and have lots of fun here!
> Mate you really have to do some tweaking. Nearly everyone if now hanging around with 9-9-9-24 on his back. Be creativ and do 9-8-9 or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I know it doesn`t make ANY difference BUT this way it looks cooler. I am now at *1337*MHz is because ... Because I can I think. Or because I am too lazy to change it atm.
> [Disclaimer: This is just my opinion, if that.]


Did you left me out of the spot? I posted it before you, but here you go again.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2148100


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Really sorry I am on it. But thanks for the bugfix.
Edit: Done trumpet-205! Welcome to the club and thank you for joining. May the force be with you









And BTW: LOL, on every job interview as engineer the BOSS asked me:
"What is you WEI?"

And I said "5,9 - no SSD or fancy raid."

Then they kicked me out and ALL of them said something like *"We dont need WEI_lamer/noobs!"*

So don`t tell me this is not important.

Even when you flirt with *girls* they ask first: *"Whatz your WEI, dude?"*


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> 
> Very strange. I have the same RAM set as yours, minus the fact that it is red.


Well, it's not the same. Mine is 1.35V and who knows the capabilities of each, but performance-wise at stock, yes, they should be the same.

My only thought would be that the IMC on Sandy Bridge runs at the same speed as the core, no? Maybe that somehow impacts the RAM results?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> WEI means nothing though.


WEI is a standard across computers: a benchmark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Really sorry I am on it. But thanks for the bugfix.
> Edit: Done trumpet-205! Welcome to the club and thank you for joining. May the force be with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW: LOL, on every job interview as engineer the BOSS asked me:
> "What is you WEI?"
> And I said "5,9 - no SSD or fancy raid."
> Then they kicked me out and ALL of them said something like *"We dont need WEI_lamer/noobs!"*
> So don`t tell me this is not important.
> Even when you flirt with *girls* they ask first: *"Whatz your WEI, dude?"*


Wha?


















The only thing that has a chance at 7.9 is my RAM, and I do intend to get it there.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Mine is 5.9 bummer...


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Mine is 5.9 bummer...


Get a SSD, that will bump it to 7.x


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Mine is 5.9 bummer...


Ya, it isn't worth even looking at the harddrive score unless you have an SSD, every HDD in existence seems to get a 5.9


----------



## OverClocker55

Hmm how do I OC ram? also the gts 450 is temp for i sold my 570 and im getting 6970


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hmm how do I OC ram? also the gts 450 is temp for i sold my 570 and im getting 6970


I don't know how Intel raises the base clock for ram (is it separate from the cpu's base clock? or tied in like AMD?) but basically its the same as a CPU, raise the multi till its unstable then drop it back one, start using the clock to get highest stable, you may need to loosen timings to get higher. The alternative it to start tightening the timings and hope it stays stable, but from what I've heard here timings do little for Intel compared to speed. As always, bump the voltage a little as needed, and be careful of max voltage.


----------



## matty0610

Heres mine WOOT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2151702


----------



## swarm87

is there anything special that needs to be done to install 16g of ram(ie. bios update voltage tweaks, or anything like that) or is it just plug in and hit the switch?


----------



## matty0610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> is there anything special that needs to be done to install 16g of ram(ie. bios update voltage tweaks, or anything like that) or is it just plug in and hit the switch?


In most cases, as long as your motherboard supports 16GB of RAM or more, all you need to do is buy the right speed, pop it in, and it should work. In very few cases you have to do a bios update. In other select cases some boards only like single sided ram (basically the chips are only on one of the stick). Refer to your mobo manual.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

matty0610 I entered your values. Welcome to the club and thanks for joining. I hope your RAM is happy in its new home. Maybe if you have the time tighten the timings a bit


----------



## drthanatos

Mines only DDR2-800 but it still gets the job done nicely. I'm using 20gb's worth in SuperCache to incress drive performance. WTB 32GB Club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158232


----------



## GameBoy

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158267

(Vengeance LP)


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry for the delay GameBoy. You are added and I would like to welcome you to the club. Thanks that you joined the club - have fun with your RAM!


----------



## drthanatos

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158232

I didn't notice that you couldn't see the url. If I use the insert Url button it doesn't show up.......


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm on an AMD rig, but count me into the club









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2162672


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'm on an AMD rig, but count me into the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2162672


There's no discrimination toward either side here, just be sure to enjoy your ram. 1800 8-9-8 is very impressive, if you ever need a few crazy idea for what to do with it, just read through the thread and feel free to share your own uses for it










If you haven't already, start bumping up the northbridge, it'll help you get the most out of your ram.
Quote:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2158232
> 
> I didn't notice that you couldn't see the url. If I use the insert Url button it doesn't show up.......


Holy crap that rig


----------



## iamwardicus

My NB is at 2925, and I just don't have the patience (or a good enough motherboard / PSU) to want to stabalize anything much higher. It'll do 3000 if I need it to though with a different combination of bios values. But overall I'm very pleased, Mushkin Blacklines 993991. 9-11-9-27 @ 2000.

I'd like to try to push 16gb to that point, but I don't know if my processor/IMC/MB can handle it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> My NB is at 2925, and I just don't have the patience (or a good enough motherboard / PSU) to want to stabalize anything much higher. It'll do 3000 if I need it to though with a different combination of bios values. But overall I'm very pleased, Mushkin Blacklines 993991. 9-11-9-27 @ 2000.
> I'd like to try to push 16gb to that point, but I don't know if my processor/IMC/MB can handle it.


My 970BE can handle 1800 9-10-9 with NB at 2700 for all 16GB. I've hit the CPU wall, but I know I've got some room left on the NB.

Merry X-mas and Happy Holidays to everyone of the 16GB club! As a gift, I give you RAM tree:


----------



## drthanatos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My 970BE can handle 1800 9-10-9 with NB at 2700 for all 16GB. I've hit the CPU wall, but I know I've got some room left on the NB.
> Merry X-mas and Happy Holidays to everyone of the 16GB club! As a gift, I give you RAM tree:


I Lol'd


----------



## Renholdt

Count me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1935911


----------



## CarFreak302

In! Just got 16GB.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167199


----------



## daman246

Heres mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167216


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167253


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> My 970BE can handle 1800 9-10-9 with NB at 2700 for all 16GB. I've hit the CPU wall, but I know I've got some room left on the NB.
> Merry X-mas and Happy Holidays to everyone of the 16GB club! As a gift, I give you RAM tree:


+ Rep

You deserve it.


----------



## mybeat

Here's validation from another rig that I have: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2167725, since I didn't post one from my Linux box.
Had to upgrade from 6gb (boinc alone eats up 5gb) to 24gb Kingston HyperX T1


----------



## The Pook

Finally got my build together. I'm going through hell trying to figure out why CPU-Z won't open though. I'm stable and I've reinstalled three times and each time it happens.









But hopefully this'll be good enough?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi chaps, I hope you had a nice X-Mas! With lots of presents and fun.
For all you foilks that posted, here are aour entries:
Quote:


> 120. drthanatos, 32GB FB-DDR2, Hyundai Electronics, 758MHz, 5-5-5-15
> 121. iamwardicus, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1800MHz, 8-9-8-27
> 122. Renholdt, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1665MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 123. CarFreak302, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 124. daman246, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 125. Lazloisdavrock, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 126. The Pook, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1596MHz, 7-7-7-19


Thank you all for posting and joining and letting this club grow!








Have fun with your RAMs and enjoy the obsolete pagefile









@mybeat, I updated our entry. 24Gz look like a lot of fun. Happy BOINCING!
//__________________
@The Pook, of course you are added.
I mean you could reverse engineer CPU-Z, debug it and validate.
But I think this will have to wait till you respawn in another life








//______________________________
@KyadCK: Salute, general. I put this on *wikileaks*. (I am not sure why but I should do it!)

Cheers mates!
Mr.Eiht *[email protected]" screen*


----------



## Swag

Add me in








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168830


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Add me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168830


for the 9xx series Intel processors, don't you want to run the memory in sets of 3? If they can do dual channel in pairs awesome, but I thought their best performance would come from triple-channel operation.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Add me in


Done! Welcome to the club mate! Enjoy your RAM and have fun with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> for the 9xx series Intel processors, don't you want to run the memory in sets of 3? If they can do dual channel in pairs awesome, but I thought their best performance would come from triple-channel operation.


Hmmm, true. 3Sticks are running in triple channel. The last one only runs in single mode. There is some confusion about the interleaved mode but from what I know the requirement is 3sticks. [And yes, I read the Intel specs regarding this subject and still claim that!]

EDIT:
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Xyro TR1

I need to join this. I've had 16GB of RAM for over a month now. As soon as I get home I'll validate!


----------



## Mootsfox

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181752

Got them fancy Low Voltage (1.25v) ones. They run great and cool to the touch.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2181752
> Got them fancy Low Voltage (1.25v) ones. They run great and cool to the touch.


I have the Low Voltage ones too!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok, added you Mootsfox! Thank you for joining the club, what an honor to have a Senior Member in here! Enjoy your RAM and have a good time.

@Xyro: I reserved you a slot and look forward to your validation.


----------



## Xyro TR1

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2183589
There 'tis!


----------



## McDown

Got my "sweet 16" yesterday








CPU-Z


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you guys. Thank you for joining and breaking the 130s!
Enjoy your RAM and have lots of fun with it.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Heck, I'll join:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198620

This CPU and mobo are really holding me back though, especially for Crossfire 6850s I think.

I have a question. Will triple channel be much of an improvement over dual channel memory, and does the i5 2500k support triple channel memory?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> Heck, I'll join:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2198620
> This CPU and mobo are really holding me back though, especially for Crossfire 6850s I think.
> I have a question. Will triple channel be much of an improvement over dual channel memory, and does the i5 2500k support triple channel memory?


For most things, I do not think tri-channel helps that much (like gaming or web browsing) but places where memory bandwidth is a concern, it should help. And no, the 2500k does not support tri-channel that I've seen.

Do enjoy your RAM, games are fun in Ramdisks and not having to close any programs just to do something never gets old.









And whoa, those timings, I'm betting its meant to be 1600 9-9-9-27, not 11-11-11. AMD chips like low timings, so you should see an improvement by fixing that.


----------



## UltraHoboLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> HI there!
> Since the 8GB club doesn`t seems to be maintained anymore and more and more people having 16GB RAM i decided to start this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0f course are the guys with *16GB+ also welcom*e - no discrimination here


Of course not (zero)f course. Sorry, it was just... bothering me. Anyways here's my receipt from Newegg currently being shipped.


----------



## csm725

Got these suckers for $60 total:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2199666
16GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24 G.SKILL Ripjaws X


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok gentlemen, here are your entries:
Quote:


> 131. Edge Of Pain, 16GB DDR3, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-20
> 132. -reserved for UltraHoboLord-
> 131. csm725, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24


Thank you for joining, have fun with your RAM and protect yourself at all times








@UltraHoboLord: Changed it (zero)f thing. I had to read it 3times to get what you mean. I was way to sleepy and my brain was heavily underclocked. So no leetspeak anym0re.
@csm725: I am still wondering if you are a proper sherpa in real life. I bet you are - more or less. However nice to have you here:thumb:


----------



## csm725

Not a sherpa, I just enjoy helping








Also why 1605 and not 1600 MHz? I thought BCLK but mine was damn near 100...
Thanks for having me, 16GB of RAM is awesome!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Not a sherpa, I just enjoy helping


That is very nice.I know that I someway benefit from our work! So thanks.
Quote:


> Also why 1605 and not 1600 MHz?


Lol, cause my mind was in twisted in several different directions. It is fixed now.(your entry AND my mind)


----------



## NorcalTRD

im in
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201777


----------



## webtax

heck, heres mine
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2201877


----------



## Mr.Eiht

OK, lads added you!
Thank you for joining and welcome to the club. Enjoy your RAM and maybe tweak the MHz or timings a tad if you are bored


----------



## NorcalTRD

Believe me, its the next thing im doing.

Got my 2500k to 4.8Ghz stable and 6970 @ 920 core and 1520 mem stable.
Gskill ram is next!


----------



## Compaddict

I'm in!










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2205273


----------



## OldMX

OLDMX-PC


----------



## ShadowEW

D'aww...
I'm still stuck on: Mushkin Silverline.
31. ShadowEW 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1403MHz, 9-9-9-24

1333MHz is my boards max, 1400~ OC'd.
I could do with picking up a nice ripjaw kit now to be quite honest. Must of spent a good £160 at the time... x3


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I must say i bought my ram in just the wrong moment, i payed equivalent to 450$ about 1 year ago for my 16gb dominators, nowadays i can get 32gb of Vengeance for 350$ which in sweden is extremely cheap.









@ShadowEW, may i poke you even if your post isn't hopeless? :3


----------



## Rayleyne

I can has join?

also getting it to run on my 990FX sabertooth at 1600, rated spec since its corsair vengeance (Black) bit of a pickle... if i just select 1600mhz with no other overclock it refuses to boot, what so ever.

oh and i didn't need it, i simply wanted it.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayleyne*
> 
> 
> I can has join?
> also getting it to run on my 990FX sabertooth at 1600, rated spec since its corsair vengeance (Black) bit of a pickle... if i just select 1600mhz with no other overclock it refuses to boot, what so ever.
> oh and i didn't need it, i simply wanted it.


That's unfortunate, but try leaving it at 1333 and droping the timings, AMD likes lower timings more from what I've seen. 1333 7-7-7 feels far more responsive then even 1800 9-10-9.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry guys. Will update asap. Was suck the last hours to assemble my X79 rig. That 3930K is real fun.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Again: Sorry for the delay but now I got you all in place.
Quote:


> 134. Compaddict, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 135. OldMX, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 136. Rayleyne, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1471MHz, 9-9-9-24


Thanks for posting you validations and joining the club. Enjoy your RAM.

Just a quick info for those who might be interested:
Here are some Maxmem results, first with my old quad:

1470NHz_dual.jpg 55k .jpg file

Push my Ripjaws to 1470MHz.
*Result: 9.06GB/s*

Compare to this:

1333MHz_quad.jpg 60k .jpg file

With a 3930K, sabertooth and exact same RAM at stock settings.
*Result: 15,49GB/s*

So it is obvious that there is a very nice bandwidth increase!


----------



## Shrak

Don't have windows on here atm, how about my Top screenshot?

G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL ( 4 x 4 )

1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T


----------



## Tori

can i be added to the list?

I have 4x4gb Corsair Vengeance blue kit


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> can i be added to the list?
> I have 4x4gb Corsair Vengeance blue kit


A cpu-z validation link is required. _If you don't have windows_, then some other form of proof is normally accepted, such as Shrak's example.

@Shrak you probably dont need that swap anymore


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> @Shrak you probably dont need that swap anymore


Yeeeeah, I don't think I've ever seen it get used honestly, even with 4gb of ram, lol. Maybe I'll go ahead and get rid of it.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I must say i bought my ram in just the wrong moment, i payed equivalent to 450$ about 1 year ago for my 16gb dominators, nowadays i can get 32gb of Vengeance for 350$ which in sweden is extremely cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ShadowEW, may i poke you even if your post isn't hopeless? :3


AlbertMwugabi: You may! You may!
And to just make sure this post doesn't fall into hopelessness. I've done some more digging around and updated my Rigs details (added the prices I paid at the time.)

My first Mushkin Silverline 8GB 1333 Kit set me back: £72.99 Then 3 months later the next 8GB 1333 Kit only cost: £49.99









And NOW, 9 Months on: £33.59


----------



## Major Chronic

Hopefully this will work correctly. If not you'll most likely see a repeat post.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi guys!
Thanks for posting here and sorry for the delay:
Quote:


> 137. Shrak, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24-1T
> 138. Major Chronic, 16GB DDR3, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24


Welcome to the club and thank you for joining! Hopefully ou have a good time with your RAM. Give it a hug from time to time.









@Shrak: Of course Unix/Linux user get special treatment! Your entry is with extra cheese. Ok, it is not but if I could I would.
And swap: Behold, it is one thing if one gets rid of the booring pagefile...but swap - it is old school memories! You can`t get rid of them









@Major Chronic: This worked perfect, just like a drunk hedgehog









/* Sorry for the bad humor, I had a clownfish for lunch








And regarding the delay: I am SSD owner since last Saturday but haven`t eve put a OS on it.
*/

And for all the lads that have RAM but no idea what to do with it:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=356046
Create a RAM disk, throw some stuff on it and laugh about the poor read/write operations of a SSD.
This is where the real fun is, esp. with this wicked quad channel bandwidth!


----------



## Rookie1337

I only have 12GBs of RAM.... You guys are the 1%...I say we occupy you because I can't join any club.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> I only have 12GBs of RAM.... You guys are the 1%...I say we occupy you because I can't join any club.


That's fine. We're (each) more then capable of finding room to keep the name (up to 6 letters, 8-bit ascii) of the entire US population in working ram and still have enough left over for windows and a game. Just give us a list of who would attend and we'll do out best to simulate the experience digitally.


----------



## JTHMfreak

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2216092

Am I in?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's fine. We're (each) more then capable of finding room to keep the name (up to 6 letters, 8-bit ascii) of the entire US population in working ram and still have enough left over for windows and a game. Just give us a list of who would attend and we'll do out best to simulate the experience digitally.


Win.









After I'm done transfering my P67 stuff to my new FT02 case, I'm gonna start a 2011build and max it out for lulz.


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's fine. We're (each) more then capable of finding room to keep the name (up to 6 letters, 8-bit ascii) of the entire US population in working ram and still have enough left over for windows and a game. Just give us a list of who would attend and we'll do out best to simulate the experience digitally.


LOL.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Am I in?


Yes you are although your verification is "bogus"







[upper left corner is red] !
Had that same problem when I abused my 3930K to 5GHz, everything was fine but CPU-Z was like







and







.
Speaking of OC - I went all in and tried to push my RAM to the bleeding edge on my sabertooth.
Oh boy.
Windows failed so epic while booting I really had problems to get it running again. And since I need the PC from time to time for work (







)
I leave that RAM alone for now.

@The General: Comments like this are reason why I leave you in charge.







and


----------



## prescotter

Hello Mr Eiht,

What do i read?
Quote:


> Had that same problem when I abused my 3930K to 5GHz


So you went SB Extreme?







No EihtCore?









didnt heard nothing for a while so i thought, lets search OCN for the man...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2219808


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you MrTOOSHORT! Thank you for joining the club.
I was impressed by the bandwidth of my crappy 1333ish RAM. But with 2400MHz you are







all the time!


----------



## JTHMfreak

So then how do I get a valid validation? I'm new to this stuff


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi mare, download CPU-Z. If you open the program you will see the "validate" button. I have no screeny atm but if you open it you will instantly see it.


----------



## KyadCK




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Added you MrTOOSHORT! Thank you for joining the club.
> I was impressed by the bandwidth of my crappy 1333ish RAM. But with 2400MHz you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the time!


Thanks buddy!


----------



## poly359

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221232
Also, my ram is rated at a frequency of 1600MHz, why is it reading at 802.8MHz? The ram frerquency is set to 1600 in bois yet it still reads as 802. Would it be because i share 512MB of ram with my Onboard iGPU?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221232
> Also, my ram is rated at a frequency of 1600MHz, why is it reading at 802.8MHz? The ram frerquency is set to 1600 in bois yet it still reads as 802. Would it be because i share 512MB of ram with my Onboard iGPU?


DDR = Double Data Rate. The RAM clock itself is actually at 800mhz, but it sends data both on the ON and OFF ticks of the clock (doubling it). CPU-Z never takes this into account.

You're RAM speed is fine, although I would look into getting those timings down to 9-9-9-27.


----------



## poly359

Thanks, that explains it, thanks for the advice.

*Edit* I Lowered the timings http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2221427
Also is it good to have a Multiplier of 40 and a BCLK of 100 or should i lower the Multiplier and increase the BCLK?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you poly359. Thanks for joining the club and also thank you for listening to the general! Cl9 looks way better









Also with your SB you really want to leave the BLCK alone! If you Change it you could only change it by a very small amount. Eg. 101MHz or such.
It is not recommended to change that. And even if you would you wont benefit much from it. Just bump the multi a notch higher and be happy!

@The General: As always - thank you for your actions and help!


----------



## poly359

Yes thanks again, i recently read up and found out that alot of people say to leave the BCLK alone, only reason i thaught about changing it was because someone else mentioned it XD
Im glad to join the club and also managed to get a 100*50 5GHz Frequency Overclock on my 2600K after realising i had to leave the BCLK alone XD

*Edit* Also, im wondering how this guy managed to get such a high BCLK?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140915
Is it because of the AMD FX Architechture?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> *Edit* Also, im wondering how this guy managed to get such a high BCLK?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140915
> Is it because of the AMD FX Architechture?


Yes. On Intels X58 you could also have some fun with the BLCK. On x79 for SB-E we can play with the BLCK again. But on SB it is not implemented.

Besides 50X100MHz looks like fun to me! Congratz!


----------



## poly359

You've been so helpful








Have i given you a +1 Rep yet??? I have now!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thanks mate. All we do here is help each other and I am glad if I poste something useful!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Yes thanks again, i recently read up and found out that alot of people say to leave the BCLK alone, only reason i thaught about changing it was because someone else mentioned it XD
> Im glad to join the club and also managed to get a 100*50 5GHz Frequency Overclock on my 2600K after realising i had to leave the BCLK alone XD
> *Edit* Also, im wondering how this guy managed to get such a high BCLK?
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2140915
> Is it because of the AMD FX Architechture?


AMD starts at 200 base clock, seeing a base of 250+ isn't uncommon for AMD (even Phenom IIs), but that's for AMD. different rules apply. When you go tweaking the base clock you have to keep ram, NB, and HT in check, its not very simple, its still preferred to only tweak the multi if possible.


----------



## JTHMfreak

I used CPU-z and it gave me a bogus validation, you still let me in the club though. Was just wondering what went wrong with it since I followed all directions


----------



## Constantine85

please add me - freshly installed








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224477


----------



## poly359

@Constantine85
Your results are not submitted with the name of Constantine85
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224477
Resubmit then with your forum name, also
It seems your cpu clock was idle at 1600MHz, and your results are Not Validated, this is due to the clock not being at the same frequency for long enough.
CPU-Z requires the cpu to be at the same frequency for 2-3 seconds before it can validate it,if you want to put a small amount of load on your cpu, enough to raise the clock back to its maximum you can either run prime 95 while submitting your results or you can make a batch file with the following script and run it before and while validating/submitting your results.
The Batch file contents is just a script showing a directory in a loop.


Spoiler: Batch File Contents: Click Here!



(start of batch file)
@echo off
cd..
cd..
cd..
cd..
cd windows/system32
:loop
dir
dir
dir
goto loop
(end of batch file)
Just close the windows once you have submitted your results


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> @Constantine85
> Your results are not submitted with the name of Constantine85
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2224477
> Resubmit then with your forum name, also
> It seems your cpu clock was idle at 1600MHz, and your results are Not Validated, this is due to the clock not being at the same frequency for long enough.
> CPU-Z requires the cpu to be at the same frequency for 2-3 seconds before it can validate it,if you want to put a small amount of load on your cpu, enough to raise the clock back to its maximum you can either run prime 95 while submitting your results or you can make a batch file with the following script and run it before and while validating/submitting your results.
> The Batch file contents is just a script showing a directory in a loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Batch File Contents: Click Here!
> 
> 
> 
> (start of batch file)
> @echo off
> cd..
> cd..
> cd..
> cd..
> cd windows/system32
> :loop
> dir
> dir
> dir
> goto loop
> (end of batch file)
> Just close the windows once you have submitted your results


There's no need to give a cpu-z with any specific name, it doesn't matter to us. There's no point in asking for it because who's going to spend the time looking for someone else's cpu-z just to join a club?

but yes, speedstep is bane of cpu-z, that batch file should work if you want it to be valid.


----------



## Constantine85

How is this?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2225902

and..


----------



## KyadCK

Much better to show off the nice overclock, but not really needed. Either way, welcome to the club, I'm sure Mr.Eiht will add you in once he checks the thread. Feel free to add the club sig to your own, you're obviously qualified


----------



## RussianHak

Will a pic from Task Manager work? I not home and it's the only pic I have in my Profile.

Edit: Everything is Stock.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Much better to show off the nice overclock, but not really needed. Either way, welcome to the club, I'm sure Mr.Eiht will add you in once he checks the thread. Feel free to add the club sig to your own, you're obviously qualified


thank you! Sig added - I want to learn how to do some RAM overclocking. I am sure its already been discussed somewhere is the previous 58 pages of the forum. Happy to be aboard!


----------



## poly359

Hmm i cant believe this but i had just realized what club i was talking in, the 16GB ram club, which makes total sense now because i thought i was in the 5GHz overclock club







.
So with that taken into consideration, yes KyadCK your post now makes complete sense and please completely dis-regard my last post.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianHak*
> 
> Will a pic from Task Manager work? I not home and it's the only pic I have in my Profile.
> Edit: Everything is Stock.


I'm sorry, no. Task Manager impies Windows which in turn implies you can run CPU-Z. Special considerations are for Mac/Linux only. If you arent able to post a validation before Mr.Eiht updates, a spot will just be reserved untill you can, theres no time limit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Constantine85*
> 
> thank you! Sig added - I want to learn how to do some RAM overclocking. I am sure its already been discussed somewhere is the previous 58 pages of the forum. Happy to be aboard!


Start with bumping up the dram multiplier if you can bring it up in small enough marks to work, otherwise you might have to deal with the base clock. When it gets unstable, either add a little voltage or loosen the timings. I would do the latter just because I don't know the safe voltage for you ram, and for me its been far more effective at evening things out. Keep in mind that Intel wants higher speeds more then lower timings.

Use Memtest to make certain your stuff is stable, Windows will throw you little hints ("X program has failed to do this", etc, as single fault errors) without a BSOD to show its right on the edge of stability.

And a few ideas to get you started:
-RamDisk (for games and whatever else)
-Working network of VMs, including a domain controller
-VM _in_ a RamDisk (shatter that old boot record!)
-Turn off pagefile (you really don't need it any more)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> Hmm i cant believe this but i had just realized what club i was talking in, the 16GB ram club, which makes total sense now because i thought i was in the 5GHz overclock club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So with that taken into consideration, yes KyadCK your post now makes complete sense and please completely dis-regard my last post.


Na, that's a neat little batch file. At least that is worth keeping out of it. Too many times speedstep messed up getting an actual valid, this'll help.


----------



## Constantine85

@KyadCK thanks, I will give it a shot after I can run a full 12 hour CPU overclock at 4.5ghz stable.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm sure Mr.Eiht will add you in once he checks the thread.


He will. As soon as he is awake and back from work.
Sorry mates but yesterday the mail update thing didn`t inform me that we have a party here.
So please excuse me if I have a rest but then I will be back with full strength. Theoretically.









And General you should get 100reps for your helping! I hope the lads dont forget this.









And Constantine85, I wont add you! Your OC. was higher than mine so you will kick me from my 11th rank in the SB-E leader board







.
Just kidding, was a very nice overclock


----------



## Shrak

No party for you


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> He will. As soon as he is awake and back from work.
> Sorry mates but yesterday the mail update thing didn`t inform me that we have a party here.
> So please excuse me if I have a rest but then I will be back with full strength. Theoretically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And General you should get 100reps for your helping! I hope the lads dont forget this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Constantine85, I wont add you! Your OC. was higher than mine so you will kick me from my 11th rank in the SB-E leader board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just kidding, was a very nice overclock


gosh darn! I am very envious of your set up though. If I had waited a little longer, I could have gone with a 2011 set up as well.
I was even looking at going IVY to stay current and get an i7 3770K, BUT it doesnt look to improve too much on performance in the general perspective. My efforts are on Kepler and how it will affect Fermi's when they are out, I want to get a faster GPU.

Thank you for the props though!


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Do I qualify?









32GB of goodness,


----------



## ericeod

Upgraded from the Sniper LV to the G.Skill Trident for tighter timings:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227754










So much ram...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Do I qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32GB of goodness


Yes, but only because of the validation link in your sig. Minus points for not providing a link in your post.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> 
> Upgraded from the Sniper LV to the G.Skill Trident for tighter timings:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2227754
> So much ram...


1600 7-8-8, wow, is this before or after overclocking?


----------



## ericeod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> 1600 7-8-8, wow, is this before or after overclocking?


Oops, didn't realize it said that. It keeps reverting to 7-8-8 when it is actually 8-8-8 in bios. It will show corretly for a while, then CPU-Z starts reporting 7-8-8 all of a sudden.

These are the kits I have:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok mates, thanks your for your patience!
Here are the entries that I have:
Quote:


> 142. Constantine85, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 143. Clairvoyant129, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> *144. ericeod, 24GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1614MHz, 7-8-8-24*


:thumb:So welcome to the club and thank you for joining. Have fun and enjoy your RAM (ericeod you shouldn`t enjoy all of it at the same time!)
@the general, awesome work as always - you really tie the club together!

Somehow I have have to get 32GB...12threads and only 16GB bottlenecks After Effects.
I really wanted to save money to build a +4K$ rig when IVY-E will be available but with all the sweet stuff (7XXX, juicy RAM...)
I guess there wont be much to save








Someone got good lottery numbers? The only number I know atm would be EIHT.

BTW: If I forgot to add someone dont get mad just







or







me and I will fetch that asap


----------



## liamstears

Count me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2230588


----------



## mikeseth

*UPDATE:* Count me out.

I guess you can remove me from the group now. I don't have the ASUS G74Sx Laptop with 16GB Ram anymore.


----------



## TheDesignated1

Hey everyone. New to the forum & just put together my build this past week.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232451


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi mates. Hope you are fine!
Here are your entries gentlemen:
Quote:


> 145. liamstears, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 146. TheDesignated1, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24


Thank you for joining and enjoy your RAM!

Mikeseth, thanks that you are honest and updated me. I still left your entry but your status is _former member_.








(Otherwise I would have to edit all the other following entries)

@liamstears, you should edit your sig - this rep stuff is not allowed.


----------



## TheDesignated1

Sig added. Glad to be a member of the crew.


----------



## marbleduck

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232503

This ram can't overclock for crap. Why oh why did I ever get it

Capture.PNG 1054k .PNG file


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Remember that the IMC on the chip needs to be top notch too to help in ram overclocking.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232503
> This ram can't overclock for crap. Why oh why did I ever get it
> 
> Capture.PNG 1054k .PNG file


You've got Intel, bump the timings to 10-10-10 and crank the speed, take a quick benchmark or two before and after to see how it effects it.

I've done latency tests across AMD and Intel CPUs, I don't understand why people with Intel mem controller try for low latency. Its just not needed as badly.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> This ram can't overclock for crap. Why oh why did I ever get it


Easy:Because you could! I added you. Preventive.Welcome to the club.









First: I second the posts from MrTOOSHORT and the General!
Second Your RAM with these timings should have some nice bandwidth and snappy_ness!
Plus you wont benefit that much if you kick it way up to e.g. 1866MHz.
But you could get it higher:
- if you use the10ish timings the general suggested.
- if you increase RAM voltage
- if you increase the voltage for the IMC a bit.

Then test stability. Redefine the MHz. Test stability again. For the ns you might squeeze out and the time you invest in tweaking
you will have to use the RAM till the end of time to get even!
ATM I really have no time to play with the RAM - I just leave it alone and







or







from time to time!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marbleduck*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2232503
> 
> This ram can't overclock for crap. Why oh why did I ever get it
> 
> Capture.PNG 1054k .PNG file


I tried to tell you it wouldn't.









I'll trade you my 16GB of Samsung DDR3-1600's that supposedly will do 2200-2500 for those.







You'll be missing heatspreaders, but you'll have awesome RAM.







Or maybe I should keep them and overclock the snot out of them myself?







We'll see.

Guys, his sticks WON'T overclock. I had the same sticks myself, and they wouldn't pass DDR3-1680 at 8-9-8-24-2T, 1.65v (my sticks). I loosened timings all the way to 12-13-12-32-2T, and it wouldn't help. Raised voltage as high as 1.75v and it didn't help (all in increments). I was NEVER able to get even 1866 to POST with mine.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I tried to tell you it wouldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll trade you my 16GB of Samsung DDR3-1600's that supposedly will do 2200-2500 for those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be missing heatspreaders, but you'll have awesome RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I should keep them and overclock the snot out of them myself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see.
> Guys, his sticks WON'T overclock. I had the same sticks myself, and they wouldn't pass DDR3-1680 at 8-9-8-24-2T, 1.65v (my sticks). I loosened timings all the way to 12-13-12-32-2T, and it wouldn't help. Raised voltage as high as 1.75v and it didn't help (all in increments). I was NEVER able to get even 1866 to POST with mine.


oooo... ouch... Thankfully I don't have to say the same about my ram. Gets up to 1880 9-10-9 1T at stock 1.5v rock solid... And to think most of what I read about the Vengeance line said it wouldn't overclock very well. This is with the 16GB of course. Sadly, my ram multi only goes to 8x, so to get it any higher I need to start pushing the base clock past 235 and ugh, such a pain.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Guys, his sticks WON'T overclock. I had the same sticks myself, and they wouldn't pass DDR3-1680 at 8-9-8-24-2T, 1.65v (my sticks). I loosened timings all the way to 12-13-12-32-2T, and it wouldn't help. Raised voltage as high as 1.75v and it didn't help (all in increments). I was NEVER able to get even 1866 to POST with mine.


Wow! That sounds like a lot of tweaking and frustration.
But I think and hope that this is very rare to have stick that cant be pushed even a bit further.
Anyway thanks pioneer for enlighten me!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Guys, his sticks WON'T overclock. I had the same sticks myself, and they wouldn't pass DDR3-1680 at 8-9-8-24-2T, 1.65v (my sticks). I loosened timings all the way to 12-13-12-32-2T, and it wouldn't help. Raised voltage as high as 1.75v and it didn't help (all in increments). I was NEVER able to get even 1866 to POST with mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That sounds like a lot of tweaking and frustration.
> But I think and hope that this is very rare to have stick that cant be pushed even a bit further.
> Anyway thanks pioneer for enlighten me!
Click to expand...

The blue CAS8 1600 2x4 Ripjaws (1.50v) don't overclock very well at all. That's why I quit advising them anymore. The 1.35v 9-9-9's on the other hand...WOW. I'm 2200 stable at 9-11-10-28 with those.







Or the new 1.35v Samsungs on TD for $40...they're supposed to hit 2250-2500 stable.


----------



## Dark Volker

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2236445


I originally just had the single 8GB(2x4GB) kit when I first built this i5 2500k rig. I had some extra cash a few weeks ago and picked up another 8GB(2x4GB) kit since DDR3 RAM was relatively cheap. So, I'm running 16GB(4x4GB) G. Skill Ripjaws X Series PC3-12800 9-9-9-24 @ 1.5v. Model number of kits: F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL


----------



## Dark Volker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> The blue CAS8 1600 2x4 Ripjaws (1.50v) don't overclock very well at all. That's why I quit advising them anymore. The 1.35v 9-9-9's on the other hand...WOW. I'm 2200 stable at 9-11-10-28 with those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the new 1.35v Samsungs on TD for $40...they're supposed to hit 2250-2500 stable.


What about my RAM? The Red G. Skill Ripjaws X CL9 (1.5v). Do these have any overclocking potential?


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey guys, I am buying some more ram because my rig cant run BOINC(5 threads Cosmology, 2 threads LHC T4T) and SC2 at the same time without running out my 8 GBs of memory(nephew always jumps on my rig to play games). My board supports upto 16, so I figured I would upgrade it to the MAX.

I am stuck between these two sets, but I am not set on either. If you guys can recommend something else, I would look into it as well. I need 16Gb(4x4), OCable to at least 1800 with decent timings, and HAVE to be blue to match my build. I prefer large heatsinks as well.

G.Skill

Corsair

Newegg is where I want to buy them, I have a personal 20% off code with them. After reading what PioneerIsLoud said, I am afraid to buy the G.Skill set. My current set is G.Skill, and I am happy with them.

Sorry if you guys feel I should have made a new thread, I figured this thread would have the best informed members.

EDIT: will be joining after I make my purchase and install them into my system.


----------



## csm725

The Corsair won't OC well, if at all.
Mushkins OC awesomely, Ecos do not bad (depending on the memory chips you get), and those Samsungs I hear are remarkable.
There are no blue Mushkins or Ecos or Samsungs AFAIK though...


----------



## goodtobeking

That sucks. Maybe I can remove the heatsinks on my current G.Skills, and apply them to some other sticks....

EDIT: here are some Kingston 4x4. They dont look to OC any good because they call for 1.65v and CAS9, but I heard good things about Kingston before.

Kingston


----------



## Jodiuh

Question for you guys...

I'm coming from the land of 2x2GB G.Skill Eco CL7 1600's and life was easy. They never got in the way of a cpu OC. I've tried some of the CL8 Mushkin 1600 2x4GB's and the Corsair LP white's in both 2x4GB and 4x4GB. My system refuses to pass LinX now and BSOD's occasionally. Simply using denser RAM kills the OC it would seem.

That said, I ordered 2 of the 2x4GB Samsung UDIMM kits from Tiger and then I'm going to try a 2x8GB set if that doesn't work out. Perhaps I have a crappy IMC that doesn't like more than 4GB @ 3.6Ghz or higher?


----------



## am dew1

Please add me to the club...see my sig for proof. I think my CPU-Z validation in my sig shows I have 16 GB (that site is blocked here at work), if not I will update it later when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## Constantine85

Does anyone think if I sell my Cosair XMS3 16GB 1333Mhz set and buy the 16GB Vengance 1600Mhz set by worth it?


----------



## Shrak

You won't notice a difference between 1333/1600/1866 unless you're benching.


----------



## Constantine85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You won't notice a difference between 1333/1600/1866 unless you're benching.


thanks - just good to know... I do mainly gaming and such.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hey guys, I am buying some more ram because my rig cant run BOINC(5 threads Cosmology, 2 threads LHC T4T) and SC2 at the same time without running out my 8 GBs of memory(nephew always jumps on my rig to play games). My board supports upto 16, so I figured I would upgrade it to the MAX.
> I am stuck between these two sets, but I am not set on either. If you guys can recommend something else, I would look into it as well. I need 16Gb(4x4), OCable to at least 1800 with decent timings, and HAVE to be blue to match my build. I prefer large heatsinks as well.
> G.Skill
> Corsair
> Newegg is where I want to buy them, I have a personal 20% off code with them. After reading what PioneerIsLoud said, I am afraid to buy the G.Skill set. My current set is G.Skill, and I am happy with them.
> Sorry if you guys feel I should have made a new thread, I figured this thread would have the best informed members.
> EDIT: will be joining after I make my purchase and install them into my system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> The Corsair won't OC well, if at all.
> Mushkins OC awesomely, Ecos do not bad (depending on the memory chips you get), and those Samsungs I hear are remarkable.
> There are no blue Mushkins or Ecos or Samsungs AFAIK though...


My Vengeance handle 1800 just fine, but I have no idea how standard that is. In the end, if you want, you could get one of the ones csm725 suggested and take a can of paint to the heat spreaders.
Quote:


> Does anyone think if I sell my Cosair XMS3 16GB 1333Mhz set and buy the 16GB Vengance 1600Mhz set by worth it?


Not for just gaming, no. Besides, if you're going to upgrade ram, upgrade to something you know is going to OC well. 1333 to 1600 isn't really a big enough step to be worth it.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi chaps add you tomorrow!
As always thanks for the support general!


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hi chaps add you tomorrow!
> As always thanks for the support general!


Can you add me too?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Can you add me too?
> *images*


You are running windows, so a CPU-Z Validation is required. Screenshots are nice, but not what was asked for.


----------



## pioneerisloud

To clear up some confusion....

The black Ripjaws are good. Should overclock very nicely (the 1333's that were linked).

The red ones should do 2133 with the right timings.

It's just the blue CAS8 1600's with 1.50v that seem to not like overclocking.


----------



## goodtobeking

Thats for clearing that up PioneerIsLoud. Was probably going to get those and try them out anyway. I am very happy with my current set, just need more memory.

Will post here when they arrive.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Here you go: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2237968









I have two sets of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231455&Tpk=gskill%201866%20ripjaws.

I was quite happy to finally upgrade to 16GB, I was beginning to feel a bit cramped at 8GB because of all the multitasking I do. I haven't really played around with the timings much yet, though.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You are running windows, so a CPU-Z Validation is required. Screenshots are nice, but not what was asked for.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2237975


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> To clear up some confusion....
> The black Ripjaws are good. Should overclock very nicely (the 1333's that were linked).
> The red ones should do 2133 with the right timings.
> It's just the blue CAS8 1600's with 1.50v that seem to not like overclocking.


Well, that's definitely something to keep in mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2237975


Much better









Is CPU-Z freaking out or something? Cause by its claim, your ram should be running at 8.4ghz.


----------



## RussianHak

I have delivered! Here is the pic!


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianHak*
> 
> I have delivered! Here is the pic!
> *image*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> You are running windows, so a CPU-Z Validation is required. Screenshots are nice, but not what was asked for.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well, that's definitely something to keep in mind.
> Much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is CPU-Z freaking out or something? Cause by its claim, your ram should be running at 8.4ghz.


Weird - I didn't notice that. I will have to look into it


----------



## Doomtomb

So what do you guys use 16GB for anyways?


----------



## adam-c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2238227


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So what do you guys use 16GB for anyways?


When your like me, and keep running out of memory when you have 8 GB. I do a lot of BOINC and Folding. Have a VM running right now for LHC T4T, my rig running 100% CPU and GPU on BOINC, a movie paused in the back ground, about 20 web pages, and setting up TVersity all at the same time.

Not including anti-virus, about 6 gadgets, 2 temp monitors, ect...

And kids playing games on my rig is while all that is going on really slams the ram.

EDIT: My 16GB should be here by Friday. Along with my monitor and other tidbits. Today is my B-Day, so it will be a little late...


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So what do you guys use 16GB for anyways?


VMs
Ramdisk (games, large files I'm working on, MC server [just try and run out of I/O







], etc)
VMs _in_ Ramdisk
Never closing anything ever just because I want to do something else (games not focused on take no cpu or gpu power, just a bunch of ram)
No pagefiling
Image editing and rendering

Other people will have more reasons I'm sure.

EDIT: I also idle around 5.5GB, so there's that...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doomtomb*
> 
> So what do you guys use 16GB for anyways?


I've usually got 2 VM's open with 4GB of RAM each. One for testing potentially bad links, the other just for browsing. That's 8GB of RAM right there.

Minecraft server also takes quite a bit.


----------



## poly359

What program do you use for a Ramdisk Larger than 4GB? (That includes auto saving?)
*edit* i idle at 6.5GB /16GB and it runs fine.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> What program do you use for a Ramdisk Larger than 4GB? (That includes auto saving?)


Dunno about auto saving because nothing really stays in ramdisk long enough for me to care, but ImDisk.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> You won't notice a difference between 1333/1600/1866 unless you're benching.


You will! Ask Mr.RAM disk. Bandwidth is everything. And we need that ms or even ns. Time is money









For the RAM disk: LOL, autosave: Comon get your hands dirty!
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=356046
The guide works perfect. You just need to remember that it takes some time to load all the stuff in the RAM (=longer boot time)
But I dont care much about that. SSD saves me enough time to life with the additional seconds delay due to RAM feeding.

And why do I need that much RAM?!
Well, I told After Effects to use all cores. It wouldn`t! With only 4cores 16GB were fine - but with 12threads I need more.
Soon we will see if I can teach AE to obey my dark will!
And yes VMs! Man I really get my VMware server running again.
Or if I am to lazy use the silly thing from SUN. Virtual Box or however it is called!

****Disclaimer: Not the users of VB are silly nor is SUN silly. ONLY THE SOFTWARE!!!
And the software is no member or actual person****
Just to make sure I dont get another warning!

Always have a Linux running while you are in Windows. That Ying and Yang thing in full effect.
So more RAM needed!
Now that sounds creepy:
Quote:


> One for testing potentially bad links


What kind of hacker sites you visit?









Sorry vonalka, reject the "validation". First the ID is red=not valid.
Second it shows this:
Quote:


> 4200.2 MHz (1:31) @ 31-31-15-63


@ElectroGeek007, same here. Your validation was rejected by CPU-Z!
Quote:


> ID : 2237968 Submitted by electrogeek007 | Wed, 08 Feb 2012 03:00:04 +0100 | *Rejected by CPU-Z 1.58*


*You got a lost reserved! Validation is pending*
Please, please dont use the sig unless fully approved.








ATM it looks like this:
Quote:


> 147. marbleduck, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24
> 148. Dark Volker, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 149. vonalka - Validation is pending
> 150. ElectroGeek007 - Validation is pending
> 151. adam-c, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1872MHz, 9-10-9-28


----------



## KyadCK

For those of you wondering why CPU-Z did not approve the valid, it is _probably_ because of Speedstep. poly359 gave a solution to this earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> It seems your cpu clock was idle at 1600MHz, and your results are Not Validated, this is due to the clock not being at the same frequency for long enough.
> CPU-Z requires the cpu to be at the same frequency for 2-3 seconds before it can validate it,if you want to put a small amount of load on your cpu, enough to raise the clock back to its maximum you can either run prime 95 while submitting your results or you can make a batch file with the following script and run it before and while validating/submitting your results.
> The Batch file contents is just a script showing a directory in a loop.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Batch File Contents: Click Here!
> 
> 
> 
> (start of batch file)
> @echo off
> cd..
> cd..
> cd..
> cd..
> cd windows/system32
> :loop
> dir
> dir
> dir
> goto loop
> (end of batch file)
> Just close the windows once you have submitted your results


So try that, see if it works.

May I also request that this nice batch file makes it way into the OP as a disclaimer for if CPU-Z wont approve? It's very useful.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Only mad man would refuse the request of "The General"!
And I dont want to argue with you but I got my speedstep cranked to the limit







and dont get "bogus" valids.
Sometimes at least









Updated the post like this:
Quote:


> For all those who got problems with the validation - please read this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *poly359*
> 
> @Constantine85
> ... his post ...
> 
> 
> 
> *All credit and thanks go to poly359 and also to KyadCK (the general) for the reminder*
Click to expand...

Also please notice that I updated the OP with this:
*A validation with OCN nickname is required.*

_KyadCK, dont you think we should look for a brigadier?!_


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> And I dont want to argue with you but I got my speedstep cranked to the limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont get "bogus" valids.
> Sometimes at least


Not so much speed-step (and turbo for that matter) itself as the fact the CPU freq likes to bounce around during validations. Gets annoying when CPU-Z rejects it 5 times in a row because your CPU won't stay still.







My method of getting it to stay still on the laptop was to click validate, then really quickly start a game and hope it worked.

Speaking of turbo (all core version), I don't really get it. If all cores can (and will under full load) go up in speed, why would that not be the stock speed and the normal speed be covered under speedstep? Its a seamless transition form speedstep to all-core turbo, most people will never see their CPU run at its stock speed. (I blame Intel... and AMD for thinking its a good idea and joining in)
Quote:


> _KyadCK, dont you think we should look for a brigadier?!_


I don't see why not.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> One for testing potentially bad links


What kind of hacker sites you visit?








Sorry vonalka, reject the "validation". First the ID is red=not valid.
Second it shows this:
Quote:


> 4200.2 MHz (1:31) @ 31-31-15-63


@ElectroGeek007, same here. Your validation was rejected by CPU-Z!
Quote:


> ID : 2237968 Submitted by electrogeek007 | Wed, 08 Feb 2012 03:00:04 +0100 | *Rejected by CPU-Z 1.58*


*You got a lost reserved! Validation is pending*
Please, please dont use the sig unless fully approved.








ATM it looks like this:
Quote:


> 147. marbleduck, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24
> 148. Dark Volker, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 149. vonalka - Validation is pending
> 150. ElectroGeek007 - Validation is pending
> 151. adam-c, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1872MHz, 9-10-9-28


[/quote]

I will have to re-run it tonight when I get home - Not sure why it was showing up like that. I just installed the Vengeance in place of some Kingston ram I had in before.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Here is a validated....validation. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239526 I had to run SuperPI during validation to get it to work correctly.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thanks for the update ElectroGeek007.

@The General: Man only when I boot I see the stock speed. Someone might ask: Why do you care?
Because I never saw my stock voltage, lol. I guess it is 1,2V








And it is really a funny thing that even under slight load this baby cranks up to the limit.
BUT not all cores go up to full multi-> we need some randomness


----------



## am dew1

Please add me to the club...thanks!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239589


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Thanks for the update ElectroGeek007.
> @The General: Man only when I boot I see the stock speed. Someone might ask: Why do you care?
> Because I never saw my stock voltage, lol. I guess it is 1,2V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is really a funny thing that even under slight load this baby cranks up to the limit.
> BUT not all cores go up to full multi-> we need some randomness


Hi - I re-ran CPU-Z and got the same thing, so I put another 16GB in just to see what would happen, I have 32GB running stable at stock speeds, but when I tried OC'ing to get either the Corsair Vengeance 16GB or all 32GB reporting properly in CPU-Z my system wasn't stable.

Here is the last result I got:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239857

In my BIOS it shows the ram as running at 1600. I have 4 x 4GB Corsair 1600 & 4 x 4GB Kingston 1333 installed right now

Any ideas?

Other than CPU-Z reporting it running at 4200, my system is running great.


----------



## poly359

Im glad that batch script came in handy


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Hi - I re-ran CPU-Z and got the same thing, so I put another 16GB in just to see what would happen, I have 32GB running stable at stock speeds, but when I tried OC'ing to get either the Corsair Vengeance 16GB or all 32GB reporting properly in CPU-Z my system wasn't stable.
> Here is the last result I got:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239857
> In my BIOS it shows the ram as running at 1600. I have 4 x 4GB Corsair 1600 & 4 x 4GB Kingston 1333 installed right now
> Any ideas?
> Other than CPU-Z reporting it running at 4200, my system is running great.


You left your ram in linked. Change it to unlinked and manually set it to 1333 w/ 1.5v and 9-9-9-24-2T timings.

Just upgraded to 16GB myself. Same speed, higher voltage, same timings. Came from a 1.3v Mushkin 8GB (2 x 4GB) kit of DDR3 1600 - 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 ram to a 16GB (4 x 4GB) kit of 1.5v Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 ram. So yeah same speeds, just a larger kit, and the pretty blue vengeance heatsinks match my MSI board great too







.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2239978


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Not so much speed-step (and turbo for that matter) itself as the fact the CPU freq likes to bounce around during validations. Gets annoying when CPU-Z rejects it 5 times in a row because your CPU won't stay still.


That probably explains why my Core i5 2500K was rejected at 4.5GHz once. I never knew about this. Considering how common SpeedStep is, they need some sort of F.A.Q. about rejections and this being a possible cause. I searched Google and found nothing but reports of it happening from as far back as the Core 2 (my Core 2 was never rejected), but no answers.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> You left your ram in linked. Change it to unlinked and manually set it to 1333 w/ 1.5v and 9-9-9-24-2T timings.
> Just upgraded to 16GB myself. Same speed, higher voltage, same timings. Came from a 1.3v Mushkin 8GB (2 x 4GB) kit of DDR3 1600 - 9 - 9 - 9 - 24 ram to a 16GB (4 x 4GB) kit of 1.5v Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 9-9-9-24 ram. So yeah same speeds, just a larger kit, and the pretty blue vengeance heatsinks match my MSI board great too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I did manually set my ram at 1600 w/1.5v and the timings all looked like they were already 9-9-9-24 so I didn't adjust them. I can try changing it down to 1333, but it seems odd to me that I was getting the same CPU-Z report of 4200 on my ram when I had 16GB Corsair running at auto, vs. 32GB of Corsair & Kingston mixed with manual settings.


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I did manually set my ram at 1600 w/1.5v and the timings all looked like they were already 9-9-9-24 so I didn't adjust them. I can try changing it down to 1333, but it seems odd to me that I was getting the same CPU-Z report of 4200 on my ram when I had 16GB Corsair running at auto, vs. 32GB of Corsair & Kingston mixed with manual settings.


The kingston kit is 1333 and the vengeance is 1600. It's not smart to run them both together at different speeds. The only way you'll get them stable is to run them at the lower kit's frequencies. If they have different voltages you need to use the higher of the two's voltages since they dont like to be undervolted, but if you're lucky they can overvolt fine. The 4200 speed you are seeing also has nothing to do with timings. You need to set the ram to UNLINKED. If you leave it linked you're going to run it in a 1:1 ratio with your CPU. My ram is unlinked, and cpu-z reports it as running 1:6 @ 800 mhz.


----------



## vonalka

I just pulled out all 8 and replaced them with 4 x 8Gb Kingston. I am still getting 4200Ghz when I run CPU-Z

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2241262

I don't get it.

Also, it has been showing my CPU as being a 3930 since yesterday and I don't know why its doing that


----------



## SacredChaos

16GB (4x4GB) Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2241270


----------



## vonalka

Just tried it with 4 x 8GB & 4 x 4GB installed and get the same thing:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2241278

All 8 sticks are Kingston 1333, 48GB is a little overkill, but what the hell.

I would still like to know why CPU-Z keep reporting 4200Ghz


----------



## Shiveron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> Just tried it with 4 x 8GB & 4 x 4GB installed and get the same thing:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2241278
> All 8 sticks are Kingston 1333, 48GB is a little overkill, but what the hell.
> I would still like to know why CPU-Z keep reporting 4200Ghz


I've already said twice to check if you're running in unlinked mode. You have yet to respond whether or not you already are or not.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiveron*
> 
> I've already said twice to check if you're running in unlinked mode. You have yet to respond whether or not you already are or not.


I am not really sure what you mean by running in unlinked mode


----------



## lockandloadd

Question, I have 4x4GB Sticks of Kingston KVR DDR3 1333MHz, but only 12GB is showing up in Windows, as well as bios. Ran all sticks together and individually through memtest, and all sticks are fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## Shrak

check your bios to see if it's reserving some.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi guys I`ll update the thread asap maybe tomorrow...
@vonalka I have no idea why CPU-Z is doing this. Because I an nearly sleeping I cant think about a reason.
Till we find a solution -> claim it is a bug in CPU-Z


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hi guys I`ll update the thread asap maybe tomorrow...
> @vonalka I have no idea why CPU-Z is doing this. Because I an nearly sleeping I cant think about a reason.
> Till we find a solution -> claim it is a bug in CPU-Z


And besides there is no linked mode that I know of with x79. This was way back with 775 and their chipsets...


----------



## L0GIC

16GB G.Skill Ripjaws @ 2133Mhz 11-11-11-30-2N (Stock)


----------



## Stiltz85

G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2133 (PC3 17000) Desktop Memory Model F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH


----------



## Shrak

^Press the validate button and post the link.


----------



## Stiltz85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> ^Press the validate button and post the link.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2244378
Not sure why it say's my ram is so slow... Unless Newegg railed me. Or I am a newb and have no idea why.


----------



## Shrak

You can adjust that in the BiOS, it doesn't always detect/set it to the timings listed.


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> And besides there is no linked mode that I know of with x79. This was way back with 775 and their chipsets...


I believe you are correct, I remember seeing an option to run ram in "linked or unlinked" mode on my last build which was AMD based. There is no such option in my bios now - I looked under every setting.

I am still scratching my head over cpu-z showing my ram as running at 4200Mhz - maybe you are right that it is a bug in CPU-Z









When I run the Intel Desktop untility it shows that my ram is running at 1333


Here is my last validation attempt:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2244460

Anyways, if you can't officially add me to the 16GB Ram club without a proper validation - no worries.


----------



## Princess Garnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stiltz85*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2244378
> Not sure why it say's my ram is so slow... Unless Newegg railed me. Or I am a newb and have no idea why.


Nothing's wrong. RAM rated as 2133MHz is really 1066MHz because all DDR type RAM is *double data rate*, meaning it transfers twice the data per clock (on the rising and falling edge), similarly to how Intel's FSB on older CPU's was quad pumped; a 1333MHz FSB CPU had a "real" FSB of 333MHz, and so on.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi chaps!
Sorry that I didn`t update the thread. Tomorrow I will have to because:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2244751
Proof that I need this:

After Effects devoured that RAM. I am really not worried about the lower frequency. The quad channels provide
enough bandwidth to keep AE happy.
And form my gaming Windows I will get a 24GB RAM disk which should be more than enough to have most possible fun.


----------



## vonalka

I was thinking about setting up at ramdisk as well - can you let me know what program you are using?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vonalka*
> 
> I was thinking about setting up at ramdisk as well - can you let me know what program you are using?


ImDisk is a free open source RamDisk program for windows.


----------



## BeOtCh

add me plez http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245046


----------



## goodtobeking

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2245041

Heres my Validation. This Ram doesnt OC very well, but may be able to pull more out of it. Had to test it out with a couple hours of crunching.

Since my MOBO is at its RAM limit, is there any secret setting that I need to worry about??


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi guys, here are the updated entries:
Quote:


> 149. vonalka, 49GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, ?
> 150. ElectroGeek007, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1867MHz, 9 9-10-9-28
> 151. adam-c, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1872MHz, 9-10-9-28
> 152. am dew1, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27
> 153. Shiveron, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 154. SacredChaos, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 155. L0GIC, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-30-2N
> 156. Stiltz85, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2146MHz, 11-11-11-28
> 157. BeOtCh, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1607MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 158. goodtobeking, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1460MHz, 11-12-12-30


Thank you for all the validations.
Welcoe to the club, enjoy your RAM and have fun!

@vonalka: Sorry for all the issues and trouble. But I still blame the Mobo








//___________________________________________________________________________
@goodtobeking: You shouldn`t be concernced. Sometimes the IMC needs a bump.
But this not always needed. If you are generous bump it a notch.
Just to make sure if the RAM is really under fire it stays stable. I am not sure what memtest is doing
but I guess rendering in After Effects puts lots more stress on the system than just a bit memtesting.
I rather use that for stablity testing than memtest.
Maybe you can torture the RAM with prime a bit - just to make 100% sure that it is obeying your will








//___________________________________________________________________________

I also updated my own entry:
Quote:


> *1. Mr.Eiht, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24-2T*


If I forgot anyone please let me know - it wasn`t on purpose.









Oh boy. No post here is compllete without thanking KyadCK:
*Thanks GENERAL!!!*


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hi guys, here are the updated entries:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 149. vonalka, 49GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, ?
> 150. ElectroGeek007, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1867MHz, 9 9-10-9-28
> 151. adam-c, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1872MHz, 9-10-9-28
> 152. am dew1, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-27
> 153. Shiveron, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 154. SacredChaos, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 155. L0GIC, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-30-2N
> 156. Stiltz85, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2146MHz, 11-11-11-28
> 157. BeOtCh, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1607MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 158. goodtobeking, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1460MHz, 11-12-12-30
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the validations.
> Welcoe to the club, enjoy your RAM and have fun!
> @vonalka: Sorry for all the issues and trouble. But I still blame the Mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update. BTW, I pulled out the Corsair and and the 48GB that I have installed right now is all Kingston 1333. Will need to figure out what to do with the 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 now. Maybe through it intto my back up rig
Click to expand...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2248162

Just arrived today


----------



## Kaze105

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2248244


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi mates,
added you Kaze105 and r31ncarnat3d welcome to the club and thank you for joining








r31ncarnat3d you didn`t provide a validation with you OCN name but who cares? You are a legend!


----------



## wseroyer

Do any of you guy actually use that much ram, I have 8GB have not touched more then 4GB, I was looking into 16GB but I don't think i need it, does it make games load faster?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wseroyer*
> 
> Do any of you guy actually use that much ram, I have 8GB have not touched more then 4GB, I was looking into 16GB but I don't think i need it, does it make games load faster?


I've got an 8GB RamDisk and I use roughly 2-4GB doing stuff everyday, which leaves me with 4GB spare. Which is easily used up when I open up a VM or host a game server.

Still thinking about whether I want to max out my 2011 build or not. 64GB sounds tempting.


----------



## wseroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I've got an 8GB RamDisk and I use roughly 2-4GB doing stuff everyday, which leaves me with 4GB spare. Which is easily used up when I open up a VM or host a game server.
> Still thinking about whether I want to max out my 2011 build or not. 64GB sounds tempting.


VM?


----------



## KyadCK

It does not make games load faster if you aren't running out already. However, I idle at 5GB or so between all the stuff I leave open. The rest is easily used by VMs and/or RamDisk. I try to leave myself 1-2gb of breathing room.

If you read through the thread, you'll see that some of us consider 16GB not enough.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wseroyer*
> 
> Do any of you guy actually use that much ram, I have 8GB have not touched more then 4GB, I was looking into 16GB but I don't think i need it, does it make games load faster?


I started w/ 8. Killed the page file, loaded up my browsers, a few other items, and fired up Batman. Within 20 minutes, I got the message from Windows that she was unhappy and would like me to close programs to save memory. Upgraded to 16, haven't seen the window yet.

It's worth noting the trouble I had w/ some Mushkin 1600 CL8 1.5 2x4GB and Corsair 1600 CL9 1.35 LP Vengeance in 8 and 16GB. They would throw out BSOD's and never last more than a couple hours in LinX w/ my mild 3.6Ghz overclock on an i5 760. Then I ordered the Samsung UDIMM's for a lot less and everything's perfect.

Edit: Here's a snapshot...










The RAM came in terrible packaging and none of the chips matched, but in the end it's all about stability/performance, right? For $80, I don't see why one wouldn't go with 16GB. Especially given this particular RAM doesn't pick a fight w/ the IMC.


----------



## Kongslien

Count me in: Validator

Also, see my sig

EDIT: Updated CPU-Z with new RAM speed


----------



## L0GIC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wseroyer*
> 
> VM?


VM = Virtual Machine.

Running, virtual PC's within Windows itself. They use up a dedicated amount of RAM which you can set, depending on your needs. They are a great way to run servers and try OS's without having to delete your main OS or swap hard drives.

Mac's use this method to be able to emulate Windows on an OS X environment.


----------



## Asem

hi guys, here's mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2264384
I need 16GB ram for my 2 OS and multi program using at the same time
and of course for adobe


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry guys! Will update asap


----------



## Kongslien

Just take your time... i really doubt this thread grows legs and walks out of here


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Just take your time... i really doubt this thread grows legs and walks out of here


But it did once before!


----------



## Kongslien

Then we might have a problem


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi chaps and gals,
the thread ran away but I managed to catch it!
I updated these entries:
Quote:


> 161. Kongslien,16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 162. Asem, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1867MHz, 8-9-8-24


I like to welcome you to the club and thank you for joining.
Hope you have fun with your RAM









And 16GB enough? Depends...I couldn`t use all 12threads if I only had 32GB.


----------



## staryoshi

A simple ram upgrade turned into a full-blown Windows rebuild... something I had planned on doing soon, anyway









Next on the upgrade menu is Ivy Bridge and Z77 mATX







(And perhaps a HD7870 or something of that nature) I also pulled my system back to stock to earn stability... that will change soon too.

Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1.35v


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> A simple ram upgrade turned into a full-blown Windows rebuild... something I had planned on doing soon, anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the upgrade menu is Ivy Bridge and Z77 mATX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And perhaps a HD7870 or something of that nature) I also pulled my system back to stock to earn stability... that will change soon too.
> Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24 1.35v


CPU-Z Validation please.
Quote:


> *****Please post a link to your CPU-Z validation for proof - with your OCN nickname!*****


----------



## staryoshi

Might update it later if I have the time. Owning 16GB of ram is not exactly something I'd go out of my way to forge, though...


----------



## ericeod

I just got 32Gb (8x4Gb Samsung 30nm) running stable at 1866 cas 9 the other day. Ill post CPU-z when my next CPU arrives.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Might update it later if I have the time. Owning 16GB of ram is not exactly something I'd go out of my way to forge, though...


That's definitely only worth doing if it's 192GB


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Might update it later if I have the time. Owning 16GB of ram is not exactly something I'd go out of my way to forge, though...


Truth or not, the only way to get on the list is with a CPU-Z validation. The only exceptions are Mac and Linux users. It isn't a question of if you really have it, it's simply a requirement to join.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Truth or not, the only way to get on the list is with a CPU-Z validation. The only exceptions are Mac and Linux users. It isn't a question of if you really have it, it's simply a requirement to join.


Awful convenient that your PC is named "The Forge"







I'm going to go ahead and interpret it incorrectly, thanks









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280195


----------



## csm725

Clearly hax. Only 1.6GHz on the CPU when you said 3.6GHz on Steam.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Clearly hax. Only 1.6GHz on the CPU when you said 3.6GHz on Steam.


Indeed. I didn't just download Everquest 2 to see how much ram it would gobble, either


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Awful convenient that your PC is named "The Forge"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and interpret it incorrectly, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2280195


Before you make fun of anyone elses rig, consider that your 2500k is at _only_ 4.0ghz on water.









And thanks for posting the link.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Before you make fun of anyone elses rig, consider that your 2500k is at _only_ 4.0ghz on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for posting the link.


Wasn't making fun of your rig, just commenting on how similar it is to "forgery"









And my system is far from bottlenecked by the CPU, no need to push it right now. Going to replace it with an i7 3770k in April for [email protected] goodness. THEN I'll push it harder







I remember when 4Ghz was an accomplishment... Now it's as easy as can be


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Thanks for the link staryoshi! Welcome to the club and thank you for joining. Nice to see that you and the general have fun here








I don`t even know what forgery is, lol. But it sound delicious.
I dont quite get the idea...push the 3770K although you say that the system is not CPU bottlenecked...But anyway pushing is always nice.

And 4GHz is still not easy - just use old hardware







Reminds me: I still have to get a nice P45 board so my old Q9550 can see the 4GHz


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Thanks for the link staryoshi! Welcome to the club and thank you for joining. Nice to see that you and the general have fun here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t even know what forgery is, lol. But it sound delicious.
> I dont quite get the idea...push the 3770K although you say that the system is not CPU bottlenecked...But anyway pushing is always nice.
> And 4GHz is still not easy - just use old hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me: I still have to get a nice P45 board so my old Q9550 can see the 4GHz


I'll overclock the 3770K a good bit for [email protected] The additional threads, stronger architecture, and higher clock speed will give my production a nice boost







My first CPU to 4Ghz was an E8500, and I considered that to be fairly easy.... I've had a Phenom II X6 1090T, Core i7 920, Core i7 860, and Core i5 2500k that met that goal without issue too







Just gotta get the fancy stuff!


----------



## xF5x

I would like to join


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hey xF5x, added you mate!
Welcome to the club and thank you for joining. Have fun with your RAM


----------



## Scorpion49

Gah, I was just getting ready to post up with my new 16GB machine when I realized I didn't change the username to my OCN one (it took my login name, note the name of my build log lol). Well, here it is anyhow and I'll fix it later. I'm in the list already but thats my old machine.

Love this samsung low profile stuff, I can push it to 2400 10-11-10-28 2T but my IMC needs 1.200v to do it so I keep it at 2000 for folding.


----------



## animal0307

I don't have windows But a screen shot of the system spec in Linux will hopefully do. I love my Mushkin Ridgbacks. They match my Sabertooth P67 So well.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

hey guys! Thanks for posting! I will add you when I am a little bit more wake - I am nearly in standby mode


----------



## swarm87

can i join 

also how do i make it run at 1600 instead of 1333 like its supposed to?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swarm87*
> 
> can i join
> also how do i make it run at 1600 instead of 1333 like its supposed to?


You're using windows, so a CPU-Z validation is required, not just a screenshot. It says so right on the page you screenshot-ed.

As for speed, go into bios and raise the RAM multiplier or set an XMP / SPD profile.


----------



## Bravo2010

Then add me too,,


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi chaps! Sorry that it took such a long time but I was stuck with work. What we have now is:
Quote:


> 165. *Scorpion49, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2000MHz, 10-10-10-28*
> 166. Animal0307, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin (LINUX)
> 167. reserved for swarm87
> 168. Bravo2010, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24


So thank all of you for joining and have fun with your RAM!

And general, nice to see you still hanging around here! Makes me sleep better when I know you are here to back me up


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hi chaps! Sorry that it took such a long time but I was stuck with work. What we have now is:
> So thank all of you for joining and have fun with your RAM!
> And general, nice to see you still hanging around here! Makes me sleep better when I know you are here to back me up


I'm in and out of here all the time. I like "clubs" that are active


----------



## Jodiuh

Moved to Z68 recently and found it VERY cool, that I could just set my RAM to 800 if I wanted.


















Those are the Samsung UDIMM's by the way.


----------



## KyadCK

The samsungs are supposed to OC like mad, 1600 9-9-9 really isnt anything for them, see how far you can push them







To join the club, since you obviously use windows, you _need_ to post a CPU-Z validation link, screenshots do not count.


----------



## piskooooo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303414


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> The samsungs are supposed to OC like mad, 1600 9-9-9 really isnt anything for them, see how far you can push them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To join the club, since you obviously use windows, you _need_ to post a CPU-Z validation link, screenshots do not count.


I tried some of the Corsair Vengeance Arctic White Low Profile, Low Voltage (1.35V) and Mushkin 1.35V, CL8 sets, both rated for 1600 Mhz. I couldn't get either of them stable even @ 1400 Mhz in 4x4 configurations for a total of 16GB. Mind you, this was in an Asus P7P55D-E Pro w/ an i5 760. I tried increasing volts on IMC and DRAM w/ no luck. Popped in the Samsung's w/ same speeds and they worked perfectly wo/ adjusting IMC or DRAM volts!

Now that I switched to the Asus P8Z68 Pro/Gen3 and a 2600K, I was delighted to find 1600 stable @ 1T! It's not an overclock @ all, lol. But after the fighting I've done as of late, I'm MORE than happy w/ 1600 CL9, 1T, 1.35V using 16GB's. As for the validation/club, I really don't care. The screenie's just to show how easy these Samsung UDIMM's have been to work with! $80 and they fit below any heatsink!























Edit: That wasn't so panful, here's the link...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2303461


----------



## ericeod

I've gotten 32Gb (8x4Gb) of the Samsung 30nm modules stable at DDR3 1866 9-9-9-28 1T with 1.55v:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2306851


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi guys sorry for the late reply, I somehow unsubscribed this thread








Added you Jodiuh and piskooooo! Have fun with your RAM and enjoy OC them.
Updated your entry ericeod! Looks like you have some very nice RAM. Maybe this can be pushed a bit more. But sometimes the IMC on SB-Es is a bit unfriendly







(e.g. mine)
Anyway, have fun with it!


----------



## Lord Xeb

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311193

16GB of ram. Yes I use it


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311193
> 
> 16GB of ram. Yes I use it


Good man









And nice OC, dont see many 5.0s around.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nor do you see 5.0GHz at that voltage either. Before burnin, my CPU would do 5 at 1.352v. 4.5 at 1.212v


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi!

Added you Lord Xeb! Nice to have a legend in the club so thank you for joining. Sad to hear that your chip burned.








I am sure the poor guy served you well before passing!


----------



## Millz59

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2311292

There you go.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Chip is still alive. I meant Burn In. It is a process that befalls sandy bridge chips where after a while (usually a couple of weeks to a month) they "burn in" and become unstable, requiring a slight bump in voltage. After that it doesn't happen again.

Before Burn in, CPU did 5GHz at 1.36v

After burn in it does 5 at 1.368v


----------



## animal0307

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Chip is still alive. I meant Burn In. It is a process that befalls sandy bridge chips where after a while (usually a couple of weeks to a month) they "burn in" and become unstable, requiring a slight bump in voltage. After that it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Before Burn in, CPU did 5GHz at 1.36v
> 
> After burn in it does 5 at 1.368v


Oh really? This happen at stock too? Never really to note of 2500k VID, etc. It's over kill for my needs but this is OCN


----------



## djriful

Check my signature.

Samsung DDR3L 2400Mhz 10-11-11-28-1T


----------



## Lord Xeb

Not that I am aware of. I think it is after you reach X voltage it does it. If you go over 1.52v for 24/7 you risk killing the chip unless you cool it down.


----------



## animal0307

Good to know. I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry mates for not updating! I will do that asap!


----------



## Angryyankee

Should be the first club here I am eligible to join









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2316067


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok mate this is what I have so far:
Quote:


> 172. Millz59, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 173. djriful, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2400Mhz 10-11-11-28-1T
> 174. Angryyankee, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1506MHz, 9-10-9-28


Thank you all for joining - I hope you have fun with your RAM!
Made props for djriful, these Samsungs look sexy. Plus you are a X79 Sabertooth owner, like I am








Cheers


----------



## cyberspyder

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2317202

I don't think there's a 32GB club, so am I allowed to join twice?


----------



## Volvo

Joining!

Rebuild of my rig this Saturday.

Will feature 3x4GB G.Skill NT's and 3x2GB Crucials.

Total of 18GB DDR3, running at DDR3-1202 to suit my 3.0GHz clock on the W3520 and timings at 8-8-8-24, 1.65V.


----------



## mica3speedy

esxi 5 host. Does that count? All 16gb is in one machine







.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mica3speedy*
> 
> esxi 5 host. Does that count? All 16gb is in one machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice to find someone else who uses ESX, nice







vSphere is _such_ a pain though.
Just as an idea for you, I run ESXi5 itself off a USB stick and boot from that. That way when I need to update ESXi, I just install it on another USB stick and swap em out. Simple as a reboot.









I'll vouch for em on that, ESXi is a form of linux, so the screenshot is enough.


----------



## XiZeL

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323685


----------



## jacksonn24

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2323777


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi gentlemen, here is what I got.
Quote:


> 175. cyberspyder, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27
> *176. mica3speedy, 16GB DDR3 (ESXI)*
> 177. XiZeL, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1624MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 178. jacksonn24, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2142MHz, 9-11-10-27


Welcome to the club chaps and as always than you for joining!
@Volvo: Sadly you missed to paste the validation link








Sorry that it took so long but I was moving into a new cage.

A NZXT Switch just has more room than my old tiny Antec 300.
And stuffing more than 1K€ into such a tiny case isn`t really enthusiasm...
The only downside is that I have to take half of the stuff out again when my WC parts come.
I must be one of the few people who steps up to his boss:
Me: "I need holidays"
He "_Why?_"
Me: "I want to build my custom WC loop"
He: "_Why not LN2?_"
...true story!









And thx for vouching. But really no need for it. bak in the days when I worked for a research group I had my own dedicates server with ESXi, 2 Xeons and 32GB RAM.
This was in a time where 32GB were sold for 5-6 kidneys


----------



## tHe GoLdEn MaN

Here is my validation. Hoping to join the club


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tHe GoLdEn MaN*
> 
> Here is my validation. Hoping to join the club


Done! Thank you for joining and have lots of fun with your RAM.


----------



## tHe GoLdEn MaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Done! Thank you for joining and have lots of fun with your RAM.


Thanks







Signature added


----------



## james_ant

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2320494

I must join.

I use my 16gb ram for ramdisks, and it will come in handy when I start making movies again.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> I must join.


You just did!
Thank you very much for joining







Have fun with your RAM and the nice bandwidth that comes with 4channels.
Just between us two: Your timing look scary


----------



## james_ant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> You just did!
> Thank you very much for joining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with your RAM and the nice bandwidth that comes with 4channels.
> Just between us two: Your timing look scary


Just noticed I product matched the wrong kit, I bought the 1600mhz stock kit not the 1333 one.

But so far its really awesome, 16gb and quad channel. The other day I copied the SC2 installer to my ramdisk and it installed to my SSD in about 5 minutes. (was being bottlnecked by the SSD).

I can't wait to start using the ramdisk for editing movies when I start taking film courses again next month.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james_ant*
> 
> (was being bottlnecked by the SSD).


Yes, that is lol and sad at the same time...why must SSDs be sooo slow.


----------



## Mister Duke

Here is mine


----------



## charlievoviii

16GB Corsair Dominator-GT [email protected] Quad kit
CMT16GX3M4X2133C9


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> 16GB Corsair Dominator-GT [email protected] Quad kit
> CMT16GX3M4X2133C9


Still need a CPU-Z Valid.


----------



## charlievoviii

16GB Corsair Dominator-GT [email protected] Quad kit
CMT16GX3M4X2133C9


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> 16GB Corsair Dominator-GT [email protected] Quad kit
> CMT16GX3M4X2133C9


That's a screenshot. This is a CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265


----------



## Moovin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2327142

Corsair Dominator stock clock 4x4.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi lads, I will take care of you tomorrow. Today I had way too much indian food to move or type properly.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hi lads, I will take care of you tomorrow. Today I had way too much indian food to move or type properly.


mmm Indian food. What did you eat?

More Off topic:
Is it just a thing to be part of OCN and also be a foodie?


----------



## gillbot

48gb ok?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> 48gb ok?


Yes, but that is not a CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moovin*
> 
> More Off topic:
> Is it just a thing to be part of OCN and also be a foodie?


Man, it took 2Hrs to recover. I had some wicked fish from the tandoori. I had some bread with it, plus I killed nearly a bowl rice.
And I ate stuff way before I joined OCN








Anyway, since I am here I like to quote the general
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's a screenshot. This is a CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265


Your statements still remind me of Crocodile Dundee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but that is not a CPU-Z Validation.


Dear kind General, what would I do without you! You are really the one who lays order!

Anyway, added you Mister Duke and Moovin! Thank you for joining, take good care of your IMC and unleash the RAMdisk


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Man, it took 2Hrs to recover. I had some wicked fish from the tandoori. I had some bread with it, plus I killed nearly a bowl rice.
> And I ate stuff way before I joined OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-


mmmm that sounds good. Red Snapper or Salmon? Both are reallyy good. What kind of Naan? And so did I, I just noticed that a lot of us really enjoy food.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Lol, no idea but it was some fish - I think they have some kind of hack. This is tenderness at its finest.
And it was naan, nothing special just the basic one.
I was with a Indian homie there. He was surprised that I get Naan. Thought I get rice too.
We found out that last time he took my naan. So today I took his rice.
But honestly these guys will kill me. I dont have issues when they make good food - but why they have to serve that much?
Soon I will get chubby


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Lol, no idea but it was some fish! And it was also naan!
> I was with a Indian homie there. He was surprised that I get Naan. Thought I get rice too.
> We found out that last time he took my naan. So today I took his rice.
> But honestly these guys will kill me. I dont have issues when they make good food - but why they have to serve that much?
> Soon I will get chubby


But its all sooo good. So its worth it xD. I think my favorite is tandoor chicken or lemon chicken. Both sooo good. At my local place they have a variety platter, best idea they ever had. Fish, chicken, lamb. You name it, its probably on there.


----------



## charlievoviii

16GB Corsair Dominator-GT [email protected] Quad kit
CMT16GX3M4X2133C9


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but that is not a CPU-Z Validation.


Can't get there, blocked by work proxy. O-well.


----------



## meckert15834

16gb g.skill ripjaw

meckert15834


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Can't get there, blocked by work proxy. O-well.


Lol? So this isn`t your own machine









And chaps:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Anyway, since I am here I like to quote the general
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> That's a screenshot. This is a CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2168265
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Yes, but that is not a CPU-Z Validation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Locool676

Two sets of Patriot PSD38G1600KH

Only cost me $7 in shipping.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you Locool676! Thank you for joining and have fun with your RAM!


----------



## delavan

Howdy,

I would like to know if buying a 4-channel ram kit would work in a Sandybridge rig? I know P67/ socket 1155 is a dual-channel platform, but buying a 4 sticks kit of 16GB total or a quad-channel kit (designed for X79 for example) is the same stuff right?

I mean can you safely use Ripjaws Z, Gskil ARES with 1155?


----------



## vonalka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan*
> 
> Howdy,
> I would like to know if buying a 4-channel ram kit would work in a Sandybridge rig? I know P67/ socket 1155 is a dual-channel platform, but buying a 4 sticks kit of 16GB total or a quad-channel kit (designed for X79 for example) is the same stuff right?
> I mean can you safely use Ripjaws Z, Gskil ARES with 1155?


It should work just fine but you won't actually get the Quad Channel boost unless you have Sandy Bridge-e. The real world performance difference is minimal, so I wouldn't worry about that much anyway.


----------



## michaelcat41

i have 16 if u need a pic lemme know


----------



## michaelcat41

okay i have cpu id how do i take a snapshot of this what program will i need


----------



## michaelcat41

the brand is garbage tbh somthing like super talent or somthing


----------



## Moovin

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2335462
Update mine to 24 please? Just dropped in 2 XMS3 along with my new PSU. 850 watt fully Modular, mega win!


----------



## ChrisB17

Maybe I can get some help here. I have 16gb of Crucial Ballistix 1866. I am using XMP profile via my sig rig, But IBT on maximum memory is erroring within a hour. So I need some help getting these sticks stable.

I have two sets of these.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148560

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Eiht

@ michaelcat41: yo will need a validation. When you open CPU-Z the validation button is not hard to find.
//__________________________
@ Moovin: Updated you. But I have to say that it is not really wise to mix RAM with different density.
Not such a good idea to mix 8GB sticks with 4GB ones.
//__________________________
@ChtisB17: I am really







Why do you use XMP. It *can* change some setting that you really dont want to alter.
I really recommend that you enter the values manually.
Besides you might need to bump the voltage for the IMC. The IMC has more work with 16GB so it might help to add a tiny bit more voltage.
But please dont use XMP.
And you are a real firefighter ?







you rule mate! Respect!


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> @ michaelcat41: yo will need a validation. When you open CPU-Z the validation button is not hard to find.
> //__________________________
> @ Moovin: Updated you. But I have to say that it is not really wise to mix RAM with different density.
> Not such a good idea to mix 8GB sticks with 4GB ones.
> //__________________________
> @ChtisB17: I am really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you use XMP. It *can* change some setting that you really dont want to alter.
> I really recommend that you enter the values manually.
> Besides you might need to bump the voltage for the IMC. The IMC has more work with 16GB so it might help to add a tiny bit more voltage.
> But please dont use XMP.
> And you are a real firefighter ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you rule mate! Respect!


I don't have to use XMP. I just thought it was just easier. Voltage I am running 1.5. I see IMC voltage control in bios but I was reading somewhere upping the VCCIO voltage helps.

And yes I am a real firefighter. Its hard and dirty and full of drama lol.


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> -snip-
> @ Moovin: Updated you. But I have to say that it is not really wise to mix RAM with different density.
> Not such a good idea to mix 8GB sticks with 4GB ones.
> //__________________________
> -snip!


Oh I know, but seeing it was the wrong type of RAM for my server (need ECC) I threw it in my tower plus seeing I dont plan to OC my RAM I dont think it will be to much of an issue.


----------



## michaelcat41

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2336711


----------



## Tom4hawk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2338079
4x4GB Goodram 1600MHz 9-9-9-24


----------



## thenk83

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2342367
Patriot, 1600MHz 9-9-9-24

Add me!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry am really stuck working all day and night long, but will add you asap!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Updated my RAM

G.SKILL Ripjaws Z 16GB 2133MHz 10-11-10-27 T1 @ 1.6V
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2350520


----------



## Rowey

I haz 16gb'z


----------



## marik123

I just ordered 4 sticks of 4gb samsung 30nm ddr3 1600 ram yesterday, can't wait till it gets here so I can officially join this club.


----------



## Jamar16

In!



Samsung Low voltage and Low Profile 30nm @ 1600mhz 11-11-11-11-28

Haven't overclocked yet


----------



## LuczOr

Here is mine running at stock ratings. Maybe I will overclock it when I start doing more video editing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2361211


----------



## darkphantom

Considering going 2x8gb, about to pull the trigger on an Asus Z77 sabertooth - recommendations?

p.s. why is this memory so damn expensive??
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Considering going 2x8gb, about to pull the trigger on an Asus Z77 sabertooth - recommendations?
> p.s. why is this memory so damn expensive??
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231589


Quote:


> G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB *(2 x 8GB)* 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM *DDR3 2400 (PC3 19200)* Desktop Memory Model F3-2400C10D-16GTX


Also, FYI. G.Skill doesn't make the HyperX brand. Kingston does.


----------



## darkphantom

Just picked up a pair of Crucial Ballistix 2x8gb DDR 1600 (9-9-9-24) @1.5v


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok, added you guys and updates your entry Mr.Exclusive









Thank you for joining an sorry for the uber long delay. But anyways I hope you have fun with your RAM and enjoy it as much as I do!


----------



## albatross_

I can't remember if I've asked this here before, but I plan to get an additional 2x 4GB Ripjaws X kit to complement my current one. What are the chances of the two kits not playing well together? They will be exactly the same kit just purchased a year apart.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> I can't remember if I've asked this here before, but I plan to get an additional 2x 4GB Ripjaws X kit to complement my current one. What are the chances of the two kits not playing well together? They will be exactly the same kit just purchased a year apart.


They'll work fine unless a stick is DOA. But in that case you're kinda screwed anyway.


----------



## 12Cores

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2385948

Sign me up!


----------



## Manticorp

Bout to upgrade to 2011 Mobo and add another 8GB:


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you guys:
Quote:


> 189. 12ccores, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2140MHz ,9-11-11-28
> 190. Manticorp, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1330MHz, 9-9-9-24


Sorry for the late reply - too much work and to less free time.
Have fun with your RAM and enjoy it.


----------



## jaker1993

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2412912

My CPU-Z validation


----------



## itzzjason

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2413050


----------



## deadagain6591

Count me in


----------



## Jollyriffic

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2425761


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Add me


----------



## Nemesis158

16GB Samsung @ 2133 10-11-11-28 here


----------



## spice003

add me http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427253


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi mates and sorry that it took ages to update the entries but finally we have:
Quote:


> 191. jaker1993, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-28
> 192. itzzjason, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-28
> 193. deadagain6591, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 10-10-10-30
> 194. Jollyriffic, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1420MHZ, 9-9-9-24
> 195. reserved for Mr-Mechraven
> 196. reserved for Nemesis158
> 197. spice003, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24


Thanks for all your validations and I hope you have fun with your RAM and enjoy RAM disk or just the 45 programms that are running at the same time.
@Mr-Mechraven & Nemesis158 please post a validation link.

Also big thanks to KyadCK for the reminder.

Also: I thought about requesting to lock this thread once we have 200 members.
We have a proof of concept and sooner or later most people will have 16GB.
The next logical step would be to move to the 32GB RAM club.


----------



## mikami

just placed an order for G.SKILL Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) F3-1600C9D-16GAR. Will validate when I get them. Anyone change their command rate to 1N or 1T? Im wondering If i can still do it with these 16gb pair like I did with my trusty 8gb ripjawsx.


----------



## beanscene

I had 16GB (4x 4GB) sticks of Corsair Vengeance low profile in my rig until one went bad... Now i'm stuck with an ugly uneven 12GB because i'm too cheap to spend 20 bucks shipping the RAM to Corsair for RMA haha. Figured I have my whole lifetime to send it back and I never use more than about 6GB anyways!


----------



## axipher

Well I guess I can join the club now 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2428770


----------



## Shrak

Axi is a big boy now


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Axi is a big boy now


I'm a big kid now


----------



## Shrak

My main is up to 32GB atm but not at home and my ssh is down on it so I can't get a screen cap of my top again :<

EDIT: Weird post is showing no text at all...

EDIT II: that edit fixed it.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hi mates and sorry that it took ages to update the entries but finally we have:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 191. jaker1993, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-28
> 192. itzzjason, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1600MHz, 11-11-11-28
> 193. deadagain6591, 32GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 10-10-10-30
> 194. Jollyriffic, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1420MHZ, 9-9-9-24
> 195. reserved for Mr-Mechraven
> 196. reserved for Nemesis158
> 197. spice003, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your validations and I hope you have fun with your RAM and enjoy RAM disk or just the 45 programms that are running at the same time.
> @Mr-Mechraven & Nemesis158 please post a validation link.
> Also big thanks to KyadCK for the reminder.
> Also: I thought about requesting to lock this thread once we have 200 members.
> We have a proof of concept and sooner or later most people will have 16GB.
> The next logical step would be to move to the 32GB RAM club.
Click to expand...

there is a validation link in my original post. click the word "here"


----------



## Brandon Alvaro

here's mine ...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2427683


----------



## 3930K

Here ya go









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2424820

Crap CPU FTW!


----------



## Mr-Mechraven

Here is link > http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2433026


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Just updated the entries:
Quote:


> 195. Mr-Mechraven, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1605MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 196. Nemesis158, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2140MHz, 10-11-11-28
> 197. spice003, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1596MHz, 9-9-9-24
> *198. axipher, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1337MHz, 9-9-9-24*
> 199. Brandon Alvaro, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1607MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 200. 3930K, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1866MHz, 9-10-9-28


Thank you all for your validations and big thanks for joining.
We finally are 200members strong.
I still remember when JedixJarf posted here and I went ant-eater like [1] and thought:
Wow, someone joined.
And the these endless threads who and why and where and how people have 16GB and game















Dear lord.
Also much love and big thanks for the help of *KyadCK*. Always helping other peeps, reminding me of my duties








Great job mate!

Again, thank all ya for your validations and posts.
Without *you* this would not have been possible!
Great community here, cheers










Reference [1]: Mr. Eiht became ant-eater (tamandua):


----------



## Hennessey

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2437118

Oh ya


----------



## TheHarvman313

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2410331

Here's mine.


----------



## robbo2

Won this ram in a overclocking comp. GSkill Trident X rated for 2400 but obviously sandy won't do that. To be honest I have no idea what to do with so much ram lol

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2437131


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Just updated the entries:
> Reference [1]: Mr. Eiht became ant-eater (tamandua):


LOL, i love that photo!









Anyway, time to get added to the club!
Here, has anyone else here got 16GB of Samsung WonderRAM?

Also to note.. This, notice how I can get 4.6GHz stable with 2x channels and 4GB of RAM (it was only temporary), but now with 16GB RAM I can only get 4.5GHz stable.

Also I'm wondering if the list of members on the first page is in any sort of order?

EDIT: I got 16GB 'cause I had the money and I had to get a friend to send the RAM to me. (you can't get Samsung WonderRAM in Oz), well another thing was that having 4GB of RAM annoyed me so much I just had to quadruple it. I also do play some games which push towards 50% RAM usage, same with applications.


----------



## oats2012

Just got my extra 8gb on top of my original 8 gb, now at 16 GB !!! and I can join









Hoping to set up a Ram cache soon after i research it a bit more and make sure i can do it right

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2437164


----------



## Scorpion49

Member #165 reporting in with _even more RAM_.....


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok, guys it is in the middle of the night here - time for old people to go to brad but I will update that asap.
And yes it is in an order: The order of validations posted.








And lol 24GB RAM disk, like a BOSS!

Gents, I updated the entries:
Quote:


> 201. Hennessey, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1360MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 202. TheHarvman313, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2100MHz, 11-11-11-30
> 203. robbo2, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-29
> 204. Matt-Matt, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2000MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 205. oats2012, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-10-9-27


I hope you really enjoy your RAM and have lots of fun with it.
Thank you for joining and have a good time


----------



## caffeinescandal

My Samsung kits came in yesterday. I now have 16GB of ram! lol


----------



## Jollyriffic

what are you guys doing with your 16gb of ram?
the only time i see 16gb used is when i error check my drives since i have an ssd and turned off page file.

so kind of at a loss as to what i should do with my extra head room that i never use.


----------



## OverEstimated

I've added 12GB of ram to my computer using this.

Am I allowed to join this club since I now have 16GB?


----------



## caffeinescandal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> what are you guys doing with your 16gb of ram?
> the only time i see 16gb used is when i error check my drives since i have an ssd and turned off page file.
> so kind of at a loss as to what i should do with my extra head room that i never use.


16GB ram helps a lot with video editing. Also I multitask a lot and run multiple virtual machines.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> what are you guys doing with your 16gb of ram?
> the only time i see 16gb used is when i error check my drives since i have an ssd and turned off page file.
> 
> so kind of at a loss as to what i should do with my extra head room that i never use.


I have a 2 GB RAM Disk as a scratch drive for photo-editing and a 4 GB RAM disk as a public dropbox for files. It's great for LAN parties for distributing games with no worries about disk bottlenecks.


----------



## poly359

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jollyriffic*
> 
> what are you guys doing with your 16gb of ram?
> the only time i see 16gb used is when i error check my drives since i have an ssd and turned off page file.
> so kind of at a loss as to what i should do with my extra head room that i never use.


I have a 2GB Ram Disk for storing high disk intensive programs / servers such as My Outlook .PST files, game servers and my FireFox Cache









Currently using 9730MB at idle


----------



## funkmetal

Here's mine








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2459575


----------



## lolllll117

just built a new rig the other day with 16 gigs of RAM
i am still playing around with CPU frequency and RAM timing and stuff but here's what i have right now:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2473260


----------



## MGF Derp

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2475302

Ooo I am in. 16Gb GSkill Ares @ 2133 CL11


----------



## DarkrReign2049

BAM!
Running at the rated timings. I actually have 32GB installed now. I wanted to get my overclock up and going before I populate all eight slots. I like to run multiple VM's and mess around with Dataram's ramdisk.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2469284

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231476


----------



## rhinitis

My bad boy has 16GB of G.Skill Ripjaws running at 1600MHzhttp://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482254


----------



## PCSarge

hurr hurr hurr i have 16GB of hyper X genesis, timings in my sig, its running at 1866.


----------



## ppeewang

looking for some 2x8GB sticks for a virgin I5 2500k / Z77 build, what do you folks suggest with some decent OC headroom? I wsa considering these from newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=YYfpKOh6EeGxGhIkcGOq0AwMP_MvB83_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820231486

Not sure about OC capabilities though.


----------



## tyrael2112

Might as well give this a try since I'm new to this forum - 16gb (2x8gb) G.Skill ares ddr3 1600









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2481946

http://prntscr.com/e1u9z


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyrael2112*
> 
> Might as well give this a try since I'm new to this forum - 16gb (2x8gb) G.Skill ares ddr3 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2481946
> http://prntscr.com/e1u9z


Welcome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppeewang*
> 
> looking for some 2x8GB sticks for a virgin I5 2500k / Z77 build, what do you folks suggest with some decent OC headroom? I wsa considering these from newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?SID=YYfpKOh6EeGxGhIkcGOq0AwMP_MvB83_0_0_0&AID=10440897&PID=1225267&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16820231486
> Not sure about OC capabilities though.


OC headroom on the ram or the cpu? For CPU OC on 1155 you can have any ram as they are not tied together due to 1155 oc'ing primarily through multipliers.


----------



## Segovax

This club puzzles me. I'm in! G.Skill Ares...


----------



## Diamondhead

Okay... I'll join this club.
16GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) 4 X 4GB
Overclocked to 1866 @ 1.6V 9-11-9-27-42-1T 2600MHz NB

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483291

Not bad for a $70.00 kit.








Cheers


----------



## moonmanas

Join me please


----------



## taotree

2x8 GB Corsair Vengeance running at stock settings:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483863


----------



## ppeewang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Welcome
> OC headroom on the ram or the cpu? For CPU OC on 1155 you can have any ram as they are not tied together due to 1155 oc'ing primarily through multipliers.


OC room for the RAM. Would it to run decent speeds and timings


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppeewang*
> 
> OC room for the RAM. Would it to run decent speeds and timings


I would go with these if your buying soon http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231606.

Or look at some 1600 sticks and try and tighten the timings. Honestly dont have much OC experience with 8Gb DIMMS


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi gents, here is what we have so far
Quote:


> 206. caffeinescandal, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1870MHz, 9-11-9-27
> 207. funkmetal, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1580MHz, 11-11-11-29
> 208. lolllll117, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1373MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 209. MGF Derp, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-30
> 210. DarkrReign2049, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
> 211. rhinitis, proper valid required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no MHz or timings in validation)
> 212. PCSarge, proper valid required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sig says 8GB in both i5 rigs)
> 213. tyrael2112, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 214. Segovax, proper valid required
> 215. Diamondhead, 16GB DDR3, Crucial, 1873MHz ,9-11-9-27
> 216. moonmanas, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1866MHz, 9-10-9-27
> 217. taotree, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27


Thank you very much for joining the club. I am really sorry that it took ages to update but I am stuck at work.

I would love to upgrade my RAM. 32GBs dont do the trick anymore. And I need to raid some things here.
Besides that I would be ~1200CND down, I have no idea what I should do with 32GB 1333ish RAM.
Guess I save the money for my trip to Canada next year (since I have no idea if I get my moose for free!).

Anyway have a great time and enjoy your RAM!


----------



## ppeewang

I just saw these on sale for $89 at Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231611&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL082112&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082112-_-EMC-082112-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231611-L012B

Am thinking about buying this for a i5 2500k/z77 setup, but those timing seem really high.

2x8GB
DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
Timing 10-11-10-30
Cas Latency 10
Voltage 1.5V

Would it be better to get something with better timings and lower speed ? Thoughts ?


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppeewang*
> 
> I just saw these on sale for $89 at Newegg
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231611&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL082112&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL082112-_-EMC-082112-Index-_-DesktopMemory-_-20231611-L012B
> Am thinking about buying this for a i5 2500k/z77 setup, but those timing seem really high.
> 2x8GB
> DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
> Timing 10-11-10-30
> Cas Latency 10
> Voltage 1.5V
> Would it be better to get something with better timings and lower speed ? Thoughts ?


Intel doesn't care about timings, it's fine.


----------



## MGF Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Intel doesn't care about timings, it's fine.


Basing that off of? I think a more appropriate thing to say would be that the most common programs and games used do not gain a noticeable performance increase from tighter timings. Although it does vary from program to program and game engine to game engine. But you shouldn't see a noticeable difference in performance coming from 1866 9-9-9 to 1866 10-10-10.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGF Derp*
> 
> Basing that off of? I think a more appropriate thing to say would be that the most common programs and games used do not gain a noticeable performance increase from tighter timings. Although it does vary from program to program and game engine to game engine. But you shouldn't see a noticeable difference in performance coming from 1866 9-9-9 to 1866 10-10-10.


From the only reason AMD cares about them is the slower IMC. It is stated all over OCN, and it's true. Intel always wants speed over timings, AMD generally prefers timings over speed.


----------



## qiqi1021

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2486100
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2485046

I was pleasantly surprised when the Corsair CMX16GX3M4A1600C9 did 1866 at 1.5V just by raising tRCD to 11.


----------



## johnvosh

New member to the club







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489906


----------



## meckert15834

16GB of G.skill ripjaw


----------



## oogiesfaded

Hey Im in! add me please


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> 16GB of G.skill ripjaw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oogiesfaded*
> 
> Hey Im in! add me please


Need to post a CPU-Z Validation link like johnvosh did guys.


----------



## oogiesfaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Need to post a CPU-Z Validation link like johnvosh did guys.


on it, mine was out of date and the link wasn't working last night at 5am haha here it is.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2490842


----------



## PCWargamer

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


----------



## Derko1

So are 16gigs still considered overkill for everyday usage and gaming?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So are 16gigs still considered overkill for everyday usage and gaming?


Yes. You'll know if you need 16GB or more. If you don't know you need more, then don't buy more.

Although with RAM as cheap as it is..doesn't hurt to buy more either. So your call really.


----------



## Derko1

I run out of ram while playing Skyrim. I use around 5-6gigs of video ram and since I have my page file off, it spills over into ram after running through my 3gigs of video ram and crashes from low memory.

So yes I do need more then.

Thanks!


----------



## Zeus

Here's mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2501199


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So are 16gigs still considered overkill for everyday usage and gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You'll know if you need 16GB or more. If you don't know you need more, then don't buy more.
> Although with RAM as cheap as it is..doesn't hurt to buy more either. So your call really.
Click to expand...

Ya, 8GB of 1600 9-9-9 is more or less the standard now. There are a few niche instances where 16GB comes in handy, like Ramdisks. Anyway, I'll be upgrading to 32GB soon for that very reason, then the backup rig gets my 16GB.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I run out of ram while playing Skyrim. I use around 5-6gigs of video ram and since I have my page file off, it spills over into ram after running through my 3gigs of video ram and crashes from low memory.
> So yes I do need more then.
> Thanks!


The hell are you running, an 8k x 8k tex pack? Even my backup rig with a 6870 1GB card can handle my 29 mods (25 of them being texture packs, all 2048 or higher).


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Ya, 8GB of 1600 9-9-9 is more or less the standard now. There are a few niche instances where 16GB comes in handy, like Ramdisks. Anyway, I'll be upgrading to 32GB soon for that very reason, then the backup rig gets my 16GB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hell are you running, an 8k x 8k tex pack? Even my backup rig with a 6870 1GB card can handle my 29 mods (25 of them being texture packs, all 2048 or higher).


Got you beat almost by 10 fold then! Running nearly 300 texture mods... my Skyrim folder after optimizing all the textures and sizing them down to 2048... 24 gigs!









If it exists in the game. I have it retextured.









I just placed my order for a second set of the same sticks I already own... should be here tomorrow afternoon.







I'll post my validation link once it's in.


----------



## coolhandluke41

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502621


----------



## willywill

Here is my http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503001


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


Hey. Wondering if I got all the required info as I don't see my screen name on the list yet:

PCWargamer, 16GB DDR3, Crucial Ballistics, 1866MHz, 9-9-9-24

Let me know if more info is needed. - Thanks!


----------



## BulletSponge

Add me please, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503536

CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600


----------



## Mr357

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2502347

Mr357 - 16GB DDR3 - Corsair Vengeance - 1600MHz - 9, 9, 9, 24, 2T


----------



## KyadCK

oogiesfaded
PCWargamer
Zeus
coolhandluke41
BulletSponge
Mr357

Feel free to add the club to your sig, I'll pester the OPto update the list later.


----------



## bob7up




----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bob7up*


That isn't a Validation dude, see below for an example.

So Mr.Eiht, I have upgraded. Also, the Laptop, Backup rig, and ESXi Server are all running 16GB.

Main Rig: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503594
Laptop: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503607
Backup rig: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503602
ESXi Server: http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/4061/58908470.png

So... to anyone who thinks more RAM holds back your OC... explain my main rig, since that's my stable settings.


----------



## Derko1

So how would I go about getting my ram to run at 1866? I have these sticks: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KY719A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

I have tried simply setting it to 1866 and it won't boot.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So how would I go about getting my ram to run at 1866? I have these sticks: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KY719A/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
> I have tried simply setting it to 1866 and it won't boot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright, there are 2 aspects to RAM.
> *1: Speed*. the Mhz they run at, pure and simple. *Higher is better*. _Programs such as RAMDisks and VMs like more speed_.
> *2: Timings*. How long it takes for a request to go through. *Lower is better*. _OSs and most games like lower timings_.
> There are 4 timings that matter most, and all are visible in CPU-Z on the memory page:
> CAS# Latency *(CL)*
> RAS# -> CAS# *(tRCD)*
> RAS# Precharge *(tRP)*
> Cycle Time *(tRAS)*
> When you change one of the first 3, you change the 4th with it. The equation for this is:
> *(CL)* + *(tRDC)* + *(tRP)* - 3 = *(tRAS)*
> For example, 9-9-9-24, or 10-10-10-27, and so on.
> There is also a 5th, but much less important timing called Command Rate (CR). *1T* is faster, but *2T* is more stable.
> How you OC ram depends on what you are trying to do.
> _______________________________________
> *How to overclock for speed:*
> You raise the RAM speed little by little until they system becomes unstable. When it does, you have two options available to you.
> The first option is to loosen the timings a bit. If you started at 1600 10-10-10-27, and now you're at 1800 10-10-10-27, but it is unstable, you would try 1800 11-10-10-28, then 11-11-10-29, and so on until it becomes stable again. Then you start the process all over again, but make sure to write down the "stable points" so you have places to start again if you lose track.
> The second option should only be used if loosening the timings is no longer helping, or you have to loosen the timings by a large amount. This option is to raise the RAM voltage. *The maximum voltage you should use for DDR3 RAM is 1.65v.* Your kit is at 1.5v stock, so this should leave you some room if you need it. *Only raise the RAM voltage in very small amounts each time, the goal is to keep the voltage as low as possible while making the the RAM stable.*
> _______________________________________
> *How to overclock for timings:*
> You lower the timings one by one, testing each time to make sure it's stable. As an example, your set would go from _10-10-10-2_7 to _9-10-10-26_ to _9-9-10-25_ and so on until it becomes unstable. Once again, you have two options available to you.
> The first option is to lower the speed of the RAM. *Do not go below 1333Mhz*. Lower the speed little by little, checking for stability each time. Once again, when you find "stable points", make sure to write them down, for the same reason. When lowering speed isn't helping, or you are down to 1333Mhz, go to option two.
> The second option, again, is to raise the voltage. Like when overclocking for speed, only add a little bit at a time, and check for stability each time. *Again, do not go over 1.65v*.
> _______________________________________
> *Testing your overclock:*
> Memtest86+ is a popular RAM stress test program that you can boot off CD and use. It will stress your RAM, and will crash if it is unstable.
> Personally, I think the best way to test any OC is to just run your system as normal for a while. If it crashes, or throws errors, it isn't stable.
> _______________________________________
> My advice to you would be to find how far your RAM will go in either direction, then chose which one you want to use based on how the OS and programs respond and feel when using them.
> Another alternative is to find a middle ground. Maybe leave your RAM at 1600, and see how low you can get your timings without reducing speed.


----------



## Derko1

Cool! I'll try that stuff out. I am running it at 8-8-8-24 at the moment... so it may better to keep it that way if there isn't a much higher performance increase by running it faster.

Thanks!

My validation link.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503665


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by KyadCK
> 
> Alright, there are 2 aspects to RAM.
> 1: Speed. the Mhz they run at, pure and simple. Higher is better. Programs such as RAMDisks and VMs like more speed.
> 2: Timings. How long it takes for a request to go through. Lower is better. OSs and most games like lower timings.
> There are 4 timings that matter most, and all are visible in CPU-Z on the memory page:
> CAS# Latency (CL)
> RAS# -> CAS# (tRCD)
> RAS# Precharge (tRP)
> Cycle Time (tRAS)
> When you change one of the first 3, you change the 4th with it. The equation for this is:
> (CL) + (tRDC) + (tRP) - 3 = (tRAS)
> For example, 9-9-9-24, or 10-10-10-27, and so on.
> There is also a 5th, but much less important timing called Command Rate (CR). 1T is faster, but 2T is more stable.
> How you OC ram depends on what you are trying to do.
> _______________________________________
> How to overclock for speed:
> You raise the RAM speed little by little until they system becomes unstable. When it does, you have two options available to you.
> The first option is to loosen the timings a bit. If you started at 1600 10-10-10-27, and now you're at 1800 10-10-10-27, but it is unstable, you would try 1800 11-10-10-28, then 11-11-10-29, and so on until it becomes stable again. Then you start the process all over again, but make sure to write down the "stable points" so you have places to start again if you lose track.
> The second option should only be used if loosening the timings is no longer helping, or you have to loosen the timings by a large amount. This option is to raise the RAM voltage. The maximum voltage you should use for DDR3 RAM is 1.65v. Your kit is at 1.5v stock, so this should leave you some room if you need it. Only raise the RAM voltage in very small amounts each time, the goal is to keep the voltage as low as possible while making the the RAM stable.
> _______________________________________
> How to overclock for timings:
> You lower the timings one by one, testing each time to make sure it's stable. As an example, your set would go from 10-10-10-27 to 9-10-10-26 to 9-9-10-25 and so on until it becomes unstable. Once again, you have two options available to you.
> The first option is to lower the speed of the RAM. Do not go below 1333Mhz. Lower the speed little by little, checking for stability each time. Once again, when you find "stable points", make sure to write them down, for the same reason. When lowering speed isn't helping, or you are down to 1333Mhz, go to option two.
> The second option, again, is to raise the voltage. Like when overclocking for speed, only add a little bit at a time, and check for stability each time. Again, do not go over 1.65v.
> _______________________________________
> Testing your overclock:
> Memtest86+ is a popular RAM stress test program that you can boot off CD and use. It will stress your RAM, and will crash if it is unstable.
> Personally, I think the best way to test any OC is to just run your system as normal for a while. If it crashes, or throws errors, it isn't stable.
> _______________________________________
> My advice to you would be to find how far your RAM will go in either direction, then chose which one you want to use based on how the OS and programs respond and feel when using them.
> Another alternative is to find a middle ground. Maybe leave your RAM at 1600, and see how low you can get your timings without reducing speed.


That was good info. I have seen others share that info, but not as well as you just did. Thanks. & +1Rep

Really, when I overclock mem I can see a significant change in benchmarks, but I never notice any change in OS or games. It is fast or fast based more on the CPU OC or the SSD! Too little diff for me to see anyway from mem OC...


----------



## Zeus

Did a upgrade today, so here's a new validation link --> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2504548

Strange that CPU-Z only sees 4 DIMM's, not all 8. And yes 32GB.... overkill? maybe but this is OCN


----------



## stickymelon

Just got a new rig, here is my validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2505014


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi gents, this is how it looks right now.
Quote:


> 218. qiqi1021, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-30
> 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1867MHz, 9-11-9-24
> 219. johnvosh, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 220. oogiesfaded, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1646MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 221. PCWargamer, 16GB Crucial, 1869MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 222. Zeus, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 223. coolhandluke41, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2200MHz, 10-12-11-26
> 224. willywill, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1648MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 225. BulletSponge, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1393MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 226. Mr357, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz , 9- 9- 9-24
> 227. Derko1, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24
> 228, stickymelon, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2144MHz, 9-11-11-31


Sorry for the late reply but as you can imagine work is time consuming.

And general:
Quote:


> 38. KyadCK, 32GB DDR3, Corsair, 1500MHz, 9-9-9-24 (Main),
> 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1330MHz, 9-9-9-24 (Laptop)
> 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-0-9-24 (Backup),
> 16GB DDR3 (VMware ESXi Server)










If you post a validation link of your dog/cat with 16GB you will be disqualified....









Anyway thanks for all your links and for joining. Have fun with your RAM and take it easy.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you post a validation link of your dog/cat with 16GB you will be disqualified....


Don't be silly, my dog runs linux, she can't use CPU-Z


----------



## everlast4291987

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2505612
16gb of G.skill ram at 2133mhz total i can run faster but dont need too.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you everlast. Have fun with your RAM and the sweet MHz.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Don't be silly, my dog runs linux, she can't use CPU-Z


nice dog


----------



## everlast4291987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Added you everlast. Have fun with your RAM and the sweet MHz.


thanks you


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Yeah second that - nice pic. Wait some weeks then I will bust back: My dual socket server sheep with SSD in Raid 10 and 128GB RAM! (Sadly not overclocked







)


----------



## meckert15834

validation link http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2505799

16gb of g.skill ripjaw


----------



## Sporadic E

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2506607

16GB G.Skill Ripjaw Z @ 2133

Es


----------



## coolhandluke41

(4X HCH9-generic) ,Samsung
M378B5273DH0-CH9

*2400 10-12-12-24-1T*


----------



## bob7up

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2513334


----------



## Hoodcom

Here's the CPU-Z Validation for my MSI GT70:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517490

Reason: Because it came with the computer and I wanted more, for things like Photoshop and to play around with RAM Disk.


----------



## fishinfiend

Here's my 16GB


----------



## Chorrbs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2520781 Corsair Vengeance


----------



## Awk34

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523024

16GB (2x 8GB) G.Skill Ripjaws X Series


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Gents, this is what we have so far.
Quote:


> 230. meckert15834, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1680MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 231. Sporadic E, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 11-11-11-30
> 232. bob7up, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1064MHz, 7-7-7-20
> 233. Hoodcom, 16GB DDR3, Nanya, 1596MHz, 11-11-11- 28
> 234. fishinfiend, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-30
> 235. Chorrbs, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-10-10-27
> 236. Awk34, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1852MHz, 10-11-10-30


Enjoy your RAM and protect yourself at all times.


----------



## Blade 117

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523809

hope this thread is still up and going

also i forgot to add that cpuz is being slightly ******ed and not showing my OCN name. but if you check my chasermk1 rig specs match quite happily


----------



## pLuhhmm

Sign me up!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527462


----------



## lurker2501

http://valid.canardpc.com/2541944


----------



## ben ten

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540450


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Oh yeah! Just got my 32GB of RAM. I'm splitting the 16GBs I currently have between my 2 brothers for their gaming rigs. Will post official validation once I have it installed. Also have a new PSU and will be ordering GTX 670 and a 2nd SSD soon. Gotta love upgrade time.


----------



## stubass

might as well sign up too








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2517533


----------



## Monster212

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2546422


----------



## vinumsv

Here is mine









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2547547


----------



## Sam OCX

some Hynix MFR on cheapass Kingston
  
suicide shot on LN2: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464540


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'm in, 16GB G.Skill Ripjaws X http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2548552


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Gents, sorry for the delay, I will update asap. Most likely on the weekend.


----------



## antonis21

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539493


----------



## lolmont

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539920


----------



## N3C14R

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2553874


----------



## iamhulk

*4 x 4 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE 9.9.9.24 - 1.5v*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamhulk*
> 
> *4 x 4 GB CORSAIR VENGEANCE 9.9.9.24 - 1.5v*


Wonderful as that is, it isn't a CPU-Z Validation.


----------



## iamhulk

sorry here is link

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2557380


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Greetings gentlemen. I apologize for the delay, way to busy to update the thread.
But finally we got here:
Quote:


> 239. lurker2501, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 240. ben ten, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz , 9- 9- 9-24
> 241. *stubass, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24*
> 242. Monster212, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1336MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 243. vinumsv, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1359MHz, 10-10-10-27
> *244. Sam OCX, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 3233MHz, 11-15-14-40*
> 245. *ACHILEE5, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24*
> 246. antonis21, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24
> 247. lolmont, 16GB Crucial, 1601MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 248. N3C14R, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1445MHz, 8-10-10-27
> 249. iamhulk, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1338MHz, 9-9-9-24


Welcome all to the club, thank you for joining and have a lot of fun with your RAM.
Use it wisely








I am very glad that some legends joined ( stubass, ACHILEE5 )









Impressive work from "Sir" *Sam OCX* sitting on a golden throne with *3233MHz*







.
Nice stock settings there mate - now you just have to overclock them, lol. J/K


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Greetings gentlemen. I apologize for the delay, way to busy to update the thread.
> But finally we got here:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 239. lurker2501, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1604MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 240. ben ten, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz , 9- 9- 9-24
> 241. *stubass, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24*
> 242. Monster212, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1336MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 243. vinumsv, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1359MHz, 10-10-10-27
> *244. Sam OCX, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 3233MHz, 11-15-14-40*
> 245. *ACHILEE5, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24*
> 246. antonis21, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1604MHz, 8-8-8-24
> 247. lolmont, 16GB Crucial, 1601MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 248. N3C14R, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1445MHz, 8-10-10-27
> 249. iamhulk, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1338MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome all to the club, thank you for joining and have a lot of fun with your RAM.
> Use it wisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad that some legends joined ( stubass, ACHILEE5 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive work from "Sir" *Sam OCX* sitting on a golden throne with *3233MHz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice stock settings there mate - now you just have to overclock them, lol. J/K
Click to expand...

nice one mate.. now to edit my sig








dont know if i would say i am a legend tho lol but TY for the nice compliment








@Sam OCX.. very impressive indeed


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Welcome all to the club, thank you for joining and have a lot of fun with your RAM.
> Use it wisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad that some legends joined ( stubass, ACHILEE5 )


Rep+ for helping my ego


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Welcome all to the club, thank you for joining and have a lot of fun with your RAM.
> Use it wisely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very glad that some legends joined ( stubass, ACHILEE5 )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+ for helping my ego
Click to expand...

same actually


----------



## Bal3Wolf

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2557888
figured id join i dont need 16gigs but i got it for a good price and i do like having 16gigs of ddr 2133 stuff has seemed to load faster then when i had 8 gigs.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> dont know if i would say i am a legend tho lol but TY for the nice compliment


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Rep+ for helping my ego


Thanks guys, no need to be shy. You helped so many lads and ladies in this community so you deserve a cookie and some credit.
And before the site change wasn`t there something like ~1000reps => User XY is a legend?!
Anyway.
Thank you very much for your post, *Bal3Wolf*! Another 5 Star heavy hitter.
Welcome to the club and kind regards to your IMC for pushing the 2133MHz









Just some chit chat: I would love to get 64GB 2400ish RAM. But this would be ~210CND more than the 1866MHz RAM.
I guess there is no freaking way that my IMC will manage to have [email protected]
And it wont be beneficial to run the 2400MHz RAM at doable 1866MHz and tighten the timings.
Lets see what happens. As stupid as I am I might get the 2400MHz ones anyway.
And use the old 32GB as decoration.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Well I finally put my 32GB in







Got it running nice and smooth at 1880MHz too. When I have some time though I may tinker around with it some more and either push the frequency a bit more or else see if I can pull those timings down a touch.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559560


----------



## MyNamesAlex

My mobo boot loops when I put anything in slot three... Missing out on this club







poor Kingston hyperx 1600's... I loveded them so much.

Sent from my Gizmo 9000


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Dear teh_HyDr0iD, updated your entry!
32GB is the way to go. 16GB is just not enough when you rig is running for 4 weeks and you never close a tab in chrome.
J/K
@Alex: Have you thought about RMAing your mobo?
You deserve all available slots. Having a mobo with a none working slot in not so Hyper.X.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Dear teh_HyDr0iD, updated your entry!
> 32GB is the way to go. 16GB is just not enough when you rig is running for 4 weeks and you never close a tab in chrome.
> J/K
> @Alex: Have you thought about RMAing your mobo?
> You deserve all available slots. Having a mobo with a none working slot in not so Hyper.X.


Yes, 32GB is definitely the way to go.







I also plan to run Windows Small Business Serve 2011 in a virtual machine for some simulations before I do things for clients and that requires a minimum of 12GB all by itself.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Found this!
http://www.softperfect.com/products/ramdisk/
It's free, and you can make RAM drives as big as you want









I just mounted Crysis with Steam Mover to an 8GB RAM drive, and it ran perfect








Before, on my SSD I'd still see stuff popping up as it loaded on-the-fly!
But with the game mounted in my RAM, it was all loaded









Steam Mover is linked to in my Sig


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

http://valid.canardpc.com/2564566

Bought it for 60 bucks



















































Samsung tries to hurt apple, they make awesome stuff, and it is all reasonably priced. Is there anything they can't do?


----------



## Fallout323f

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524004

Why 16gig you say?
Because i had win xp run on 521mb at first.


----------



## p3gaz_001

can i join?!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2564604


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Found this!
> http://www.softperfect.com/products/ramdisk/
> It's free, and you can make RAM drives as big as you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mounted Crysis with Steam Mover to an 8GB RAM drive, and it ran perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before, on my SSD I'd still see stuff popping up as it loaded on-the-fly!
> But with the game mounted in my RAM, it was all loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steam Mover is linked to in my Sig*


All the people I want to give rep to are staff.









There's also IMDisk, which also mounts ISOs and other files as drives, and is free.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Found this!
> http://www.softperfect.com/products/ramdisk/
> It's free, and you can make RAM drives as big as you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mounted Crysis with Steam Mover to an 8GB RAM drive, and it ran perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before, on my SSD I'd still see stuff popping up as it loaded on-the-fly!
> But with the game mounted in my RAM, it was all loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steam Mover is linked to in my Sig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the people I want to give rep to are staff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also IMDisk, which also mounts ISOs and other files as drives, and is free.
Click to expand...

IMDisk is amazing, I have a bunch of scripts made up and task manager libraries to make automatic RAM disks that save and reload on shutdown and restart. Works perfectly for a game server wehn coupled with SyncToy to ensure redundant back-up in case of power failure.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> IMDisk is amazing, I have a bunch of scripts made up and task manager libraries to make automatic RAM disks that save and reload on shutdown and restart. Works perfectly for a game server wehn coupled with SyncToy to ensure redundant back-up in case of power failure.


This post reminds me. Is there a setting somewhere to automatically have the quote in the post you're quoting be included? I never did find one.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> IMDisk is amazing, I have a bunch of scripts made up and task manager libraries to make automatic RAM disks that save and reload on shutdown and restart. Works perfectly for a game server wehn coupled with SyncToy to ensure redundant back-up in case of power failure.
> 
> 
> 
> This post reminds me. Is there a setting somewhere to automatically have the quote in the post you're quoting be included? I never did find one.
Click to expand...

like this?

go to you profile
open "edit account details"
and scroll down to this
*Site Preferences
Remove Homepage Carousel
Remove Nested Quotes in Replies (uncheck this)*


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> IMDisk is amazing, I have a bunch of scripts made up and task manager libraries to make automatic RAM disks that save and reload on shutdown and restart. Works perfectly for a game server wehn coupled with SyncToy to ensure redundant back-up in case of power failure.
> 
> 
> 
> This post reminds me. Is there a setting somewhere to automatically have the quote in the post you're quoting be included? I never did find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this?
> 
> go to you profile
> open "edit account details"
> and scroll down to this
> *Site Preferences
> Remove Homepage Carousel
> Remove Nested Quotes in Replies (uncheck this)*
Click to expand...

Aha, yes, thanks!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> IMDisk is amazing, I have a bunch of scripts made up and task manager libraries to make automatic RAM disks that save and reload on shutdown and restart. Works perfectly for a game server wehn coupled with SyncToy to ensure redundant back-up in case of power failure.
> 
> 
> 
> This post reminds me. Is there a setting somewhere to automatically have the quote in the post you're quoting be included? I never did find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this?
> 
> go to you profile
> open "edit account details"
> and scroll down to this
> *Site Preferences
> Remove Homepage Carousel
> Remove Nested Quotes in Replies (uncheck this)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, yes, thanks!
Click to expand...

your welcome.. watch out tho nested quotes can get bigger and bigger


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> IMDisk is amazing, I have a bunch of scripts made up and task manager libraries to make automatic RAM disks that save and reload on shutdown and restart. Works perfectly for a game server wehn coupled with SyncToy to ensure redundant back-up in case of power failure.
> 
> 
> 
> This post reminds me. Is there a setting somewhere to automatically have the quote in the post you're quoting be included? I never did find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this?
> 
> go to you profile
> open "edit account details"
> and scroll down to this
> *Site Preferences
> Remove Homepage Carousel
> Remove Nested Quotes in Replies (uncheck this)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, yes, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome.. watch out tho nested quotes can get bigger and bigger
Click to expand...

Ya, no kidding.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> IMDisk is amazing, I have a bunch of scripts made up and task manager libraries to make automatic RAM disks that save and reload on shutdown and restart. Works perfectly for a game server wehn coupled with SyncToy to ensure redundant back-up in case of power failure.
> 
> 
> 
> This post reminds me. Is there a setting somewhere to automatically have the quote in the post you're quoting be included? I never did find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like this?
> 
> go to you profile
> open "edit account details"
> and scroll down to this
> *Site Preferences
> Remove Homepage Carousel
> Remove Nested Quotes in Replies (uncheck this)*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aha, yes, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your welcome.. watch out tho nested quotes can get bigger and bigger
Click to expand...

Wow. This is really cool! - Thanks *stubass*!


----------



## p3gaz_001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> can i join?!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2564604


i haven't seen my self on the first page yet , is there any problem to be added???


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p3gaz_001*
> 
> i haven't seen my self on the first page yet , is there any problem to be added???


Easy now.
Every thing is cool with your validation but I am an old man with a turtle like speed. This is why it takes some minutes till I update the page









@stubass and "THE GENERAL": Are you playing some kind of inception? Quotes in quotes that are quotes from other quote?
I am lost. Or dreaming. Or dreaming that I am dreaming


----------



## p3gaz_001

lol thanks a lot!!! have a nice day!


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hey lads, added you guys.
Quote:


> 251. Tjj226 Angel, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2400MHz, 10-11-11-28
> 252. Fallout323f, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 253. p3gaz_001, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2400MHz, 9-11-11-22


Have fun with your RAM and you rig.
@Tjj226 Angel and p3gaz_001 give thanks to your IMC! [email protected] looks fun!

BTW: Saw in a German webstore 2800MHz rated RAM. Sadly they dont have 64GB kits and they dont offer the IMC to push the MHz that far.


----------



## p3gaz_001

thanks for adding me!!


----------



## AmenRa




----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hm. where is my reply to AmenRa, lol?!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hm. where is my reply to AmenRa, lol?!


It hasn't been deleted








Maybe it got lost in your RAM


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> It hasn't been deleted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it got lost in your RAM


Hahaha, in some other thread they are wondering why I am posing some random stuff. LOLz.
Anyway, thank you very for the confirmation that it was not lost.


----------



## maestrobg

http://valid.canardpc.com/2579882


----------



## Matt-Matt

What can I do with my RAM? I NEVER go over 50% and rarely over 40%.. Hmm


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What can I do with my RAM? I NEVER go over 50% and rarely over 40%.. Hmm


Quote:


> RAMDisk creates a virtual RAM drive, or block of memory, which your computer treats as if it were a disk drive. By storing files and programs into memory, you can speed up internet load times and disk-to-disk activities, accelerate databases and reduce compile times. Save and load features allow RAMDisk to appear as persistent storage, even through reboots.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


Thanks +rep
Assuming I can google for this and get a free version?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +rep
> Assuming I can google for this and get a free version?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1227803/how-to-set-up-and-utilize-ram-disks


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What can I do with my RAM? I NEVER go over 50% and rarely over 40%.. Hmm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks +rep
> Assuming I can google for this and get a free version?
Click to expand...

This might be what you're looking for







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Found this!
> http://www.softperfect.com/products/ramdisk/
> It's free, and you can make RAM drives as big as you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mounted Crysis with Steam Mover to an 8GB RAM drive, and it ran perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before, on my SSD I'd still see stuff popping up as it loaded on-the-fly!
> But with the game mounted in my RAM, it was all loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam Mover is linked to in my Sig


----------



## ckWL

http://valid.canardpc.com/2580156


----------



## AmenRa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Hm. where is my reply to AmenRa, lol?!


Um..................very funny :O


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you chaps, have lots of fun with your RAM








Quote:


> 255. maestrobg, 16GB DDR3, Crucial, 1999MHz, 9-9-9-27
> 256. ckWL, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24


And regarding RAM disks:
No offence Sean Webster is BOSS mobster, no doubt about that.
But IMHO this adds a bit more fun to it:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=356046

Create that from batch file, load it when your system starts and have everything in place.
Copy the content to your HDD when you shut down - so you dont have to worry about data loss.









If this is done the right way you can gave your games (or whatever) loaded onto the RAMDisk and enjoy your life.
/* Disclaimer: Of course you boot up time increases when you copy e.g. 8GB onto that RAM disk but with a SSD or HDD raid it is fun */

Edit:














Just saw that Sean links to the same guru article















But since I have showed him this guide I will grab a cookie anyway, hahaha.
Edit2: Why is there no cookie smiley to select?


----------



## gillbot

64gb








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2587104


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Added you gillbott. 64GB - like a BOSS. I am still pondering which one I should get.
Anyway, have a lot of fun with your RAM and enjoy it.


----------



## spinejam

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2589179


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Sold my GTX 680s and picked myself some nice new RAM upgrades.

64GB @ 2133MHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2589476


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Sold my GTX 680s and picked myself some nice new RAM upgrades.
> 64GB @ 2133MHz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2589476


What did/are you replacing it with?


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What did/are you replacing it with?


GPUs? I have some GTX 580s laying around so using those currently. I don't play much games.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> GPUs? I have some GTX 580s laying around so using those currently. I don't play much games.


Just y'know. Casually got a GTX580 _laying around_, oh if I had money I'd be in a similar boat I guess.









EDIT: Just tried that RAM Disk utility that was posted a while back..
I tried a similar utility with DDR2 ages ago, it was only getting _half_ the speed of what this DDR3 is. That does make sense though as the DDR2 was at 800MHz and this is at 2000MHz

EDIT: Also, my Crucial M4 has sped up over time? I assume it'd be to do with it having 57% space left now, unlike before with less then 10%.


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I tried a similar utility with DDR2 ages ago, it was only getting _half_ the speed of what this DDR3 is. That does make sense though as the DDR2 was at 800MHz and this is at 2000MHz
> EDIT: Also, my Crucial M4 has sped up over time? I assume it'd be to do with it having 57% space left now, unlike before with less then 10%.


Those Samsung magic RAMs are very nice. Should definitely look into it for my next budget build.

Same situation for me as well regarding the Crucial M4s. I assume all SSDs will behave the same way.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Added you gillbott. 64GB - like a BOSS. I am still pondering which one I should get.
> Anyway, have a lot of fun with your RAM and enjoy it.


If I could get reasonably priced 16gb sticks I'd go more.








Still debating on a board with more slots for my other chip.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> If I could get reasonably priced 16gb sticks I'd go more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still debating on a board with more slots for my other chip.


How can you want more?








Does the board even support 128GB RAM and what sort of speeds? Wow didn't even know they made 16GB sticks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clairvoyant129*
> 
> Those Samsung magic RAMs are very nice. Should definitely look into it for my next budget build.
> Same situation for me as well regarding the Crucial M4s. I assume all SSDs will behave the same way.


Yeah they actually are, they're amazing. I'm yet to tweak with them. Might do it over the weekend as I just had my last exam today. I'm about to leave TAFE too


----------



## stubass

actually you can get 32GB sticks but for more for servers as its Registered RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820326202
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239425

dont know of any 32GB desktop sticks


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> actually you can get 32GB sticks but for more for servers as its Registered RAM
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820326202
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820239425
> dont know of any 32GB desktop sticks


I knew you could get registered 16GB's though. But yeah, it's either not compatible or useless for a desktop.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I knew you could get registered 16GB's though. But yeah, it's either not compatible or useless for a desktop.


I would never say useless......

Here's my next entry.















http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2592548


----------



## KyadCK

I grabbed these last night for just $100: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231490



So the Server will be upgrading to 32GB as well now.


----------



## antonis21

Add me







CORSAIR VENGEANCE 16GB 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 CR2


----------



## Vi0lence

im running 16gb of corsair dominator platinum 1866, but im swapping out for higher frequency. going to try and get some 2666 or 2800.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb I just bought:





CMD16GX3M4A2666C10

Running them at 2133Mhz 8,10,10,20 1T 1.55v.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE 16GB 1600Mhz 8-8-8-24 CR2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi0lence*
> 
> im running 16gb of corsair dominator platinum 1866, but im swapping out for higher frequency. going to try and get some 2666 or 2800.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb I just bought:
> 
> CMD16GX3M4A2666C10
> 
> Running them at 2133Mhz 8,10,10,20 1T 1.55v.


None of you have a CPU-Z valid. Read the OP.


----------



## Vi0lence

this shows it. names in the submit thing on the top.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2575246


----------



## ElevenEleven

Question: would increasing the amount of RAM increase latency and bandwidth, with major settings remaining the same?

Just wondering if this is generally true, as I've just switched from 2 sticks of 4GB Samsung 30nm RAM to 2 sticks of 8GB G.Skill RAM:

Samsung 8GB 9-10-10-28-1T 2000MHz



G.Skill 16GB at the same settings:



P.S.: This is the default stock profile for the G.Skill RAM (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571) with XMP enabled:



Switching from 2T to 1T:


----------



## srsparky32

16GB Mushkin Blackline Ridgebacks @ 2133 10-10-10-30 1T.

*http://valid.canardpc.com/2571810*


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I would never say useless......
> Here's my next entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2592548


Black Friday was a disappointment for me. I was hoping to upgrade all my machines to 8gb sticks.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> I would never say useless......
> Here's my next entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2592548
> 
> 
> 
> Black Friday was a disappointment for me. I was hoping to upgrade all my machines to 8gb sticks.
Click to expand...

Heh, ya, you wanted the day before for a deal like that:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I grabbed these last night for just $100: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231490
> 
> 
> 
> So the Server will be upgrading to 32GB as well now.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Well, here is my entry with a 16GB (2 x 8GB) G.Skill Ripjaws X kit



http://valid.canardpc.com/2593791

Running at 2133MHz 9-10-11-28-1T at 1.575V



Not using XMP for this setting.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, ya, you wanted the day before for a deal like that:


Nah, they had a few $50 2x8gb or $100 4x8gb sets on sale but i'm picky and hated the colors.








The stuff I was hoping for didn't go on sale so i'm holding my breath for monday.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Heh, ya, you wanted the day before for a deal like that:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, they had a few $50 2x8gb or $100 4x8gb sets on sale but i'm picky and hated the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff I was hoping for didn't go on sale so i'm holding my breath for monday.
Click to expand...

I can understand that. I won't put anything in my rig that isn't black or red.

Good luck on Monday then.


----------



## gillbot

Maybe the list should be broken out to 16gb, 32gb 64gb etc as it's getting a bit crowded!


----------



## Imrac

32GB on my Virtual Host:


I use it as my file server mostly. I am looking into virtualizing my Windows Media Center PC and purchasing a Ceton Echo to use as an extender. My HTPC is much too loud.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Gentlemen, here is the update:
Quote:


> 258. spinejam, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 2133MHz, 10-10-10-30
> 259. Vi0lence, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1867MHz, 9-10-9-27
> 260. srsparky32, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 2133MHz, 10-10-10-30
> 261. ElevenEleven, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-10-11-28
> 262. Imrac, 32GB (using ESXI)


@Imrac, of course your post will be accepted without validation. Much love for EXSi!








Would be wicked if you could provide some infos (just to make the entry a bit shinier







)

@Mr.gillbot and Mr.Clairvoyant129 of course your entries were updated.

So all you lot have fun with you RAM, create some RAM disks or fill it with some rendering data.

@The general, looking forward to your validation! I REALLY hope your dog gets an update too









Personal note: no idea what to get...
64GB or a second 680 or both or just take the 1.4K$ to build a IVY rig for the lols.








Some serious donation would make more sense.


----------



## Thomas73

Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers 4x4gb [email protected]
G-skill Ripjaws X 4x4gb [email protected]
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2596295
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2565174


----------



## gillbot

With all these sales, I'm still debating on putting 8gb sticks in all of my machines...... I keep talking myself out of it, but I'm loosing the battle. I hope the sale prices end soon so it makes up my mind for me. Seriously though, What HTPC needs 32gb of ram? MINE OF COURSE!







Why you ask..... WHY NOT!


----------



## Thomas73

8gb sticks are great,but they also impair overclocking & seriously strain imc if fully loaded,all my rigs are fully loaded with ramStill prefer 4gb sticks


----------



## gillbot

I run my CPU @ stock, overclocking doesn't matter to me. I get better performance with ram volume vs. overclocked speed.


----------



## Thomas73

I prefer a more balanced cpu/mem output,a slow cpu with 64gb rams will still be slow regardless how much ram you install


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas73*
> 
> 8gb sticks are great,but they also impair overclocking & seriously strain imc if fully loaded,all my rigs are fully loaded with ramStill prefer 4gb sticks


And that depends on how strong your IMC is.

My setup: CPU @ 4.8GHz 24/7 + 64GB @ 2133MHz CL10 with 1.1v to VTT and 1.52v to memory.

I need all the memory I can get so having 32GB of RAM will seriously harm my productivity.


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas73*
> 
> I prefer a more balanced cpu/mem output,a slow cpu with 64gb rams will still be slow regardless how much ram you install


Not if you need the ram over the CPU speed.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Gentlemen, here is the update:
> @Imrac, of course your post will be accepted without validation. Much love for EXSi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be wicked if you could provide some infos (just to make the entry a bit shinier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I shall make a post in the server section with the build one of these days. It's taken a few months to get the server at the point its at now. Been putting in a healthy amount of OT at work and the commute kinda sucks. I work on computers all day and generally don't have a ton of motivation when I get home to work on them more.

When I do a post in the server section, I will be sure to link it here.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright Mr.Eiht, got an update for the ESXi server.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Asked in the Samsung RAM thread, but going to try here too. Has anyone had trouble getting their systems accept 4 sticks of RAM to make 16GB?

My second desktop is having trouble accepting 4 good sticks of Samsung's 30nm low voltage RAM (4 x 4GB sticks). It's been doing great with 2 (overclocked), and when I tried adding 2 more from my main computer, I ran into all sorts of instabilities, even running all 4 the sticks at complete stock settings (1600MHz 11-11-11-31 and 1.5V). The components are listed in rig "No. 2" in my signature. I had to go back to the two original sticks while I figure this issue out. Really did not anticipate it... I did everything I could think of, including resetting CMOS after installing the sticks. All 4 sticks are good, as they've been used and tested many times. I'm down to thinking that either that motherboard has something wrong with the RAM slots, or someone mentioned the integrated memory controller having issues. The motherboard BIOS is not old either, I updated it when I got it a few months ago. It's not the latest, but it's late enough to be made for the Ivy Bridge compatibility, and I don't see why it would cause this issue.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Asked in the Samsung RAM thread, but going to try here too. Has anyone had trouble getting their systems accept 4 sticks of RAM to make 16GB?
> 
> My second desktop is having trouble accepting 4 good sticks of Samsung's 30nm low voltage RAM (4 x 4GB sticks). It's been doing great with 2 (overclocked), and when I tried adding 2 more from my main computer, I ran into all sorts of instabilities, even running all 4 the sticks at complete stock settings (1600MHz 11-11-11-31 and 1.5V). The components are listed in rig "No. 2" in my signature. I had to go back to the two original sticks while I figure this issue out. Really did not anticipate it... I did everything I could think of, including resetting CMOS after installing the sticks. All 4 sticks are good, as they've been used and tested many times. I'm down to thinking that either that motherboard has something wrong with the RAM slots, or someone mentioned the integrated memory controller having issues. The motherboard BIOS is not old either, I updated it when I got it a few months ago. It's not the latest, but it's late enough to be made for the Ivy Bridge compatibility, and I don't see why it would cause this issue.


FYI, stock voltage for the Samsungs is 1.35v, not 1.5v.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> FYI, stock voltage for the Samsungs is 1.35v, not 1.5v.


I'm well aware, which is why I said it didn't even work at stock settings AND 1.5V (to give more voltage to account for 4 modules).


----------



## Carniflex

http://valid.canardpc.com/2601990
32 GB - 1465 MHz @ 9-9-9-27-1T (1.58V) and yeah, that motherboard does not support more than 16 GB officially, it runs fine with 32 GB nevertheless.


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi lads updated the entries.








Very nice to see that the General has upgraded his VM Host.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Asked in the Samsung RAM thread, but going to try here too. Has anyone had trouble getting their systems accept 4 sticks of RAM to make 16GB?


I sent a friend of mine 16GB. He did noz have any issues. He is running them at 2133MHz.


----------



## spinejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElevenEleven*
> 
> Asked in the Samsung RAM thread, but going to try here too. Has anyone had trouble getting their systems accept 4 sticks of RAM to make 16GB?
> My second desktop is having trouble accepting 4 good sticks of Samsung's 30nm low voltage RAM (4 x 4GB sticks). It's been doing great with 2 (overclocked), and when I tried adding 2 more from my main computer, I ran into all sorts of instabilities, even running all 4 the sticks at complete stock settings (1600MHz 11-11-11-31 and 1.5V). The components are listed in rig "No. 2" in my signature. I had to go back to the two original sticks while I figure this issue out. Really did not anticipate it... I did everything I could think of, including resetting CMOS after installing the sticks. All 4 sticks are good, as they've been used and tested many times. I'm down to thinking that either that motherboard has something wrong with the RAM slots, or someone mentioned the integrated memory controller having issues. The motherboard BIOS is not old either, I updated it when I got it a few months ago. It's not the latest, but it's late enough to be made for the Ivy Bridge compatibility, and I don't see why it would cause this issue.


I recently updated my Sabertooth P67 MB bios to enable RAID0 SSD TRIM and in the process had to bump my 4x4gb Samsung Greens to 1.525mV @ 11 11 11 28 2T for stability. Try a lil more juice!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spinejam*
> 
> I recently updated my Sabertooth P67 MB bios to enable RAID0 SSD TRIM and in the process had to bump my 4x4gb Samsung Greens to 1.525mV @ 11 11 11 28 2T for stability. Try a lil more juice!


That's at 2133MHz. I'm saying I couldn't get it to work at 1600MHz 11-11-11-31







At 1.5V.


----------



## Bluesman1962

Hi I have 16 GB of Corsair XMS3 1333 Ram an i thought it was the highest available for my Intel MB but now i see its 1600 oh well next time i guess.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman1962*
> 
> Hi I have 16 GB of Corsair XMS3 1333 Ram an i thought it was the highest available for my Intel MB but now i see its 1600 oh well next time i guess.


You can still try to run your 1333 at 1600. Most of the time it works fine to OC then that much. If the original 1333 timings do not work at first for the 1600 OC, then losen them up a little and/or add some voltage to them. I bet you can get them to 1600 with little trouble if you want to try.


----------



## ElevenEleven

Just a heads up if anyone runs into the same issue. I was having trouble getting 4 sticks of Samsung's 30nm RAM (16GB total) to work in my second computer that has an i5 2400 on a Gigabyte z68 motherboard - even at complete stock settings and excess DRAM voltage. Someone in another thread recommended a slight VTT (VCCIO) bump, and indeed it helped. All I had to do was to bump up VTT by 10mV to stabilize the memory controller for 4 modules. Running with my old overclocked settings with all 4 modules now, only difference being additional VTT voltage.


----------



## GermanyChris

So here is my submission for membership the HMMWV just got an upgrade. 

That give the hack 32 and the MP 16

and CPU Z

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2604081


----------



## importflip

http://valid.canardpc.com/2604037


----------



## Bluesman1962

Hi i am new to wanting to try and get 1600 from the sticks i bought. Usually i was using just software to give me a tune up to my machine but i don't know how to go about over clocking but i am reading some stuff online but would you have a link for the good stuff to read as i am just getting to want to more but within a good overclock and really do not want to fry this new machine i just got it and i didn't like single sided 4gb of ram so i replaced them with 16gb dual at 1333 with a 9,9,9,24 clock speeds. The sticks are XMS 3 Corsair the chip is an Intel I3 3220 55nw crappy on board graphics 2500 that i want to change to an EVGA Nvidia GTX 550 Ti Super Clocked Edition ( its all i could afford at this time. I just put in the DSX Audio card from Asus on a 2.1 speakers and up to 7.1 i can use it has nice sound with 70 watts RMS Genius 3000 Gaming Speakers. I would like to know how to but don't really have a lot of info but that is why i joined this site so i could find out more of my machines abilities. I don't really even like the stock chip cooler as it is only a stock fan and the exhaust fan is small as well and i really dont trust the PSU either it is a 450 watt Mios a cheap version of a good PSU. So next for me is the EVGA Video it is already overclocked, then i think maybe a better chip cooler and exhaust fan and then maybe from there i would in the mean time study some information but i don't know the best sites to get the best info and that's why i enjoy this site every one has been great and a fast reply to my newbie questions but i am learning. Thanks for your reply and some 60's 70's humor for which i don't partake any more but These Brothers Said // Spark Up A Doobie// The Doobie Brothers... I remember the 60's & the 70's i am Grandpa now and would rather fix it my self and gain more knowledge because i cut out the middle man some years ago and know some stuff but always willing to learn. Again Thanks Bluesman1962


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Dear Bluesman1962
First of all: A warm welcome to OCN.
Second: Wow, this wall of text got me a bit dizzy. But maybe this is because I just came from work









Some general infos:
* Your CPU has a locked multiplier so there is no chance to overclock it = no need to buy a better cooler.
* Overclocking the RAM is possible but to be honest there is not a huge benefit. going from 1333MHz to 1600MHz will increase your bandwidth but on the otherside it is not like you will need incredibly high bandwidth.
If it is just for fun you can play around with them nicely. Just increase the volage for the RAM a tiny bit and see what if you can decrease the timings.
But of course you would have to figure out what voltage and you must not go over 1.65V ... of course the DRAM Voltage - not that you raise e.g. the VCCSA voltage up to 1.65V had might kill your CPU.
We have several good guides e.g.:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
Just to know what voltages can be increased, the limits and what too avoid.
By reading these guides you get a rough idea how the game is played. But to be safe you could always post a picture of you BIOS and ask something like: Lads, I want to increase that, is this OK and safe?
Everyone here is more than willing to help but of course a bit research is required.

Quote:


> 264. Carniflex, 32GB DDR3, A-Data, 1468MHz, 9-9-9-27
> 264. GermanyChris, 32GB DDR3, 1600MHz (MAC)
> 265.importflip, 16GB DDR3, Samsung, 1843MHz, 9-9-9-24


I updated this, dear gentlemen.
@Carniflex, I am really sorry I totally forgot your validation. But now you are init to winit








@ GermanChris: Sorry, I did not get if the validation of the hackintosh is the one from the MAC.
So basically if it is the same machine but running two OSs
(Sorry Ich hab nicht kapiert ob die validation vom hackintosh auch die vom MAC ist.)


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry quoted myself which resulted in a double post.
That blue pigeon thing was confusing me


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Dear Bluesman1962
> First of all: A warm welcome to OCN.
> Second: Wow, this wall of text got me a bit dizzy. But maybe this is because I just came from work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some general infos:
> * Your CPU has a locked multiplier so there is no chance to overclock it = no need to buy a better cooler.
> * Overclocking the RAM is possible but to be honest there is not a huge benefit. going from 1333MHz to 1600MHz will increase your bandwidth but on the otherside it is not like you will need incredibly high bandwidth.
> If it is just for fun you can play around with them nicely. Just increase the volage for the RAM a tiny bit and see what if you can decrease the timings.
> But of course you would have to figure out what voltage and you must not go over 1.65V ... of course the DRAM Voltage - not that you raise e.g. the VCCSA voltage up to 1.65V had might kill your CPU.
> We have several good guides e.g.:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
> Just to know what voltages can be increased, the limits and what too avoid.
> By reading these guides you get a rough idea how the game is played. But to be safe you could always post a picture of you BIOS and ask something like: Lads, I want to increase that, is this OK and safe?
> Everyone here is more than willing to help but of course a bit research is required.
> I updated this, dear gentlemen.
> @Carniflex, I am really sorry I totally forgot your validation. But now you are init to winit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ GermanChris: Sorry, I did not get if the validation of the hackintosh is the one from the MAC.
> So basically if it is the same machine but running two OSs
> (Sorry Ich hab nicht kapiert ob die validation vom hackintosh auch die vom MAC ist.)


No I have a Hack and a Mac Pro the validation is from the Hack.

The Mac Pro is now on ebay so we'll leave it at the hack..


----------



## GermanyChris

Here is the Mac Pro which is for sale..

It's a 1,1 with 2,1 firmware..
2 x5355's (8 core) @ 2.66
16GB Ram
and a 4870 1GB (flashed)


----------



## Dt_Freak1

http://valid.canardpc.com/2610862
count me in please!


----------



## Mr White

New member?

New member.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2615373


----------



## gillbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Maybe the list should be broken out to 16gb, 32gb 64gb etc as it's getting a bit crowded!


any other thought to this


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gillbot*
> 
> Maybe the list should be broken out to 16gb, 32gb 64gb etc as it's getting a bit crowded!


I wanted to close the shop after hitting the 200members anyway. Or handover if someone is willing.
But seems like we have to make the 300 complete now.
And as we know from Leonidas - 300 are always good.
Of course I would take the lads who alreay have posted a validation to the next level.

Please remember where this thread is coming from..back then 16GB guys were freaks who should dwell in a Zoo.










Anyway here are the freshman:
Quote:


> 266. Dt_Freak1, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1866MHz, 10-11-10-30
> 267. Mr White, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 10-11-11-30


WElcome to the club! Buckle up and enjoy your ride.


----------



## eskamobob1

ill post mine as soon as i finish finals... but does anyone know if i win with 64GB @ 2400MHz?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Heres mine

Dreamxtreme
http://valid.canardpc.com/2631627


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Will update asap. Still a bit outer space atm.

But happy new year lads. Enjoy the new year and have a lot of fun!


----------



## Jon A. Silvers




----------



## Burn3400

http://valid.canardpc.com/2635913

16gb of mushkin 992005


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Will update asap. Still a bit outer space atm.
> 
> But happy new year lads. Enjoy the new year and have a lot of fun!


Haven't you closed this club down yet








I know you want too









Happy new year to you too


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Updated!
Enjoy the RAM and use it wisely
Quote:


> 268. Dreamxtreme, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 269. Burn3400, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1616MHz, 9-9-9-24


@Mr.Silvers please be so kind and post a validation link


----------



## megawatz

Username: MegaWatz
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaw X 1600 PC3-12800 @ 16384MB

Proof: http://valid.canardpc.com/2641530


----------



## flash2021

http://valid.canardpc.com/2643026

username: flash2021

rockin' the 16GB !


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*
> 
> Haven't you closed this club down yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you want too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy new year to you too


Thank you kind sir!
I have to maintain it till we reach 300. As I wrote, since King Leonidas we know that 300 fellas are perfectly fine.
But trust me I am looking forward to move on.

Added you guys:
Quote:


> megawatz, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 800MHz, 9-9-9-24
> flash2021, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1601MHz, 9-9-9-24


@megawatz: You RAM is only running on 800MHz







Why? Show it some love


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Thank you kind sir!
> I have to maintain it till we reach 300. As I wrote, since King Leonidas we know that 300 fellas are perfectly fine.
> But trust me I am looking forward to move on.
> Added you guys:
> @megawatz: You RAM is only running on 800MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Show it some love


I upped it to 1600Mhz, don't know why it was at 800Mhz, i accidently changed it in the mobo BIOS, it;s 1600 now


----------



## Name Change

http://valid.canardpc.com/2644359

Username: Name Change
RAM: Kingston HyperX Black Series 1600 @ 1866 10,10,10,25,1T


----------



## spacin9guild

username: spacin9guild

16 GB @ 2200 Mhz CL9!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2644376


----------



## Kelso88

username kelso88
24GB @ 1600 mhz cl9
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644548


----------



## Jon A. Silvers

http://valid.canardpc.com/2644835


----------



## kzinti1

In?

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2644840


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

http://valid.canardpc.com/2646775


----------



## hatrix216

http://valid.canardpc.com/2646789


----------



## Ashura

http://cdn.overclock.net/3/37/37b1ccf5_Capture.jpeg


----------



## RaiidZero

Here's mine!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2653246


----------



## chris-br

Add me in, please. Thanks.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2653982


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Ok gents here is the latest update:
Quote:


> 272. Name Change, 16GB DDR3, Kingston, 1867MHz,10-10-10-25 1T
> 273. spacin9guild, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 2197MHz, 9-11-10-27
> 274. kelso88, 24GB DDR3, Corsair, 1603MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 275. Jon A. Silvers, 16GB DDR3, Mushkin, 1832MHz, 9-10-9-27
> 276. kzinti1, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 2133MHz, 9-11-10-28
> 277. OutaTheLoneWolf, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-24
> 278. hatrix216, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1873MHz, 9-10-9-29
> 279. RaiidZero, 16GB DDR3, Corsair, 1336MHz, 9-9-9-23
> 280. chris-br, 16GB DDR3, G.Skill, 1600MHz, 8-8-8-24


Sry Ashura, that is not a validation link you posted.


----------



## terence52

In as well.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2654221


----------



## eskamobob1

in now







... got it at 1600MHz, but i should have a bit higher clocks out later this week (im hoping for 2133, but 2400 would be epic







)

http://valid.canardpc.com/2654761


----------



## Ashura

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Ok gents here is the latest update:
> Sry Ashura, that is not a validation link you posted.


Grrrrrrrrrrr......
http://valid.canardpc.com/2616168


----------



## Latezen

http://valid.canardpc.com/2654416


----------



## TinyWetBlanket

CPU-Z doesn't like fitting in all 8 dimm slots, but here it is:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2636291


----------



## gian84

Hi! Please add me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/2670546


----------



## _s3v3n_

16gb


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Sorry gents have some very serious family problems atm. I will try to update the thread as soon as I am mentally able to do it.

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Hey there









CPU-Z's Validator is doing something funny right now, so here is a screenshot of my memory tab for the time being.



My RAM is nominally DDR3-1600, but I've found it tends to really dislike being run "over-spec". I might try seeing if it'll tolerate higher speeds with looser timings later on.


----------



## eskamobob1

Hope it all works out well Eiht! Best of luck


----------



## Mailman377

http://valid.canardpc.com/2672721

Won from Elric.


----------



## am dew1

I've already got 16 GB of RAM (4x4 of Kingston HyperX Blue DDR3 1600, PC3 12800) and saw these G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-1866C10D-16GSR on sale at Newegg for $75:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231611

I am not a gamer but do some video editing and encoding. Will I see any performance increase over my current RAM?

Thanks.


----------



## Ardalista

Here is mine,

please add me when you can.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2683466


----------



## TwirlyWhirly555

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2675196

16 Gb ( 4*4 ) Samsung green 30nm Quad channel : )


----------



## deception345

Name: deception345
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Black DDR3 16GB @1600Mhz Stock
Channel Mode: Dual, On a x58 Chipset


----------



## jopy

hi all,

currently i have the Corsair vengeance 2 x 4gb cl9 kit,
so if i wan to upgrade to 16gb,
the safest and optimal way is to get back the same brand and model ram kit and use up all the 4 ram slots?

thanks in advance


----------



## n3gr0

Really!? how much club are in this forum? xd.


----------



## eskamobob1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jopy*
> 
> hi all,
> 
> currently i have the Corsair vengeance 2 x 4gb cl9 kit,
> so if i wan to upgrade to 16gb,
> the safest and optimal way is to get back the same brand and model ram kit and use up all the 4 ram slots?
> 
> thanks in advance


yes, that is the safest








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n3gr0*
> 
> Really!? how much club are in this forum? xd.


loll... what?


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> 87. mikeseth, former member


Guess you can count me back in! Using a Mac Pro (see sig).

OWC 16GB 1066MHz ECC RAM. Sorry no CPU-Z on OS X.


----------



## centvalny

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2687973



4X4GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2800C11 @ 3056 11-14-14-35 2T


----------



## MerkageTurk

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2688969

Dominator platinum


----------



## MilesIsted

http://valid.canardpc.com/2694417
16GB @1600MHZ Corsair Vengeance


----------



## Animag771

Here's mine.
16GB of G.SKILL Sniper 1866MHz. Only running at 1333MHz in validation, forgot to change it back after I reset my BIOS to default before overclock today...

Validation:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2698929

EDIT: updated validation


----------



## Radmanhs

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2709725

i would like to join

here is my 16gb


----------



## unknown601

16 GiGS here

http://valid.canardpc.com/2709876


----------



## richro

Here's mine:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2710287

4x4GB Samsung @ 1.50V


----------



## Zboe

Got me some 16GB goodness. 533Mhz OC.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2714669

Corsair Vengeance LP CML16GX3M4X1600C7


----------



## diggiddi

Can I get in?
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2716020


----------



## cwizardtx

Hey this is fun









http://valid.canardpc.com/2716109


----------



## jarble

Fun impulse buy


----------



## the~faithless

Lemme in, woop woop
http://valid.canardpc.com/2716714


----------



## nosskyline

I dont have the time to do the validation, gotta run to work lol

here u go tho


----------



## Aeonus

Validation with sexy idle clocks:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2716745


----------



## diggiddi

I just under clocked to 1333mhz and tightened timings to 5 6 6 20 [email protected] 1.63v from 1600 9 9 9 24 2T @1.55v will run maxxmem and BF3 to see which setting is best.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2721014


----------



## Zboe

Last edit for the club list was 1/15/13. Doesn't seem like there is any intention of actively updating it anymore.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboe*
> 
> Last edit for the club list was 1/15/13. Doesn't seem like there is any intention of actively updating it anymore.


The Thread Starter posted this a few weeks back...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*
> 
> Sorry gents have some very serious family problems atm. I will try to update the thread as soon as I am mentally able to do it.
> 
> Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Hoodcom

Update to my previous entry to the club with my laptop, I now have since then upgraded to 32GB.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2737569


----------



## untitled

Here's mine.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2724471


----------



## briddell

Count me in!


Proof

I'm on Linux, so I don't have CPUz, but this shows that I have 2x 8GB sticks running at 2400mHz. G.SKILL Trident X, to be exact


----------



## NitrousX

Here's mine, nothing special. 16GB (2x8GB) G.Skill Ares 1866Mhz



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2739774


----------



## Starbomba

This is my 2600k entry for now. Haven't gotten a proper validation on my Xeon









http://valid.canardpc.com/2725772


----------



## Chunin

Id like to hop in too:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2764259

Got the Patriot Intel Extreme Masters 2x8GB DDR3 1866MHz CL10 1.5V, XMP 1.3 Dual Channel (PVI316G186C0K).


----------



## Stiltz85

Does it count if I doubled up and got a second 16GB kit? lol or am I forced to go to a 32GB club.
BTW I am #156 if I am able to stay.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I'm in. Why not.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2767435


----------



## umarsa

Count me in!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2773225


----------



## diggiddi

Why 16 GB of ram is necessary:thumb: ...............................................................for me at least

Top is Ram usage whilst opening a ton of chrome tabs and about 6 windows, I had about 12 iexplorer tabs already open, the machine was hitting 15.9 GB of my 16GB consistently



Bottom image shows ram usage after system has stabilized stabilized notice the steep drop off


----------



## thatleftnut

Yup, I'm in









http://valid.canardpc.com/2651913


----------



## Spin Cykle

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2791765

Count me in gents!


----------



## Crondom

Guys on my new pc i want to put 16gb of ram (i use zbrush, and for the thing that i do it won't use 16gb but 8), 16gb can be useful for multitasking (like i want to play some games and use google chrome with multiple tabs and maybe other things (the cpu i buy is an i7 4770)? or 16gb is really useless for anything that it isn't graphics (rendering etc...)? and also can be useful for next year gaming?
(sorry for the bad english, i hope you have understood me)
EDIT: can i post this somewhere else or here it's ok?


----------



## StayFrosty

So I signed into OCN just now, I see this on the main page and I'm like hmm, browsed a pages of this thread and I somehow developed the idea that I need 16GBs of RAM!









My wallet isn't going to be happy!


----------



## tasospaok123

In!
http://valid.canardpc.com/2793372


----------



## VindalooJim

Just added another 8GB yesterday- Sign me up.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2793378


----------



## Friction

Just received my 2 lots of 8GB (2x4GB) kits of Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866MHz and added the Light Bar upgrade to them.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2794649


----------



## John Shepard

Finally stabilized my 1866Mhz oc








http://valid.canardpc.com/2795349
I am going to add 16More gigs soon.I'll be making 25Gig ramdisk


----------



## VindalooJim

Is this club still alive? I noticed that the members list hasn't been updated since January,


----------



## GermanyChris

A few pages back there was talk of a management change. My guess is that never happened or the club fell by the wayside 16GB isn't particularly impressive anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crondom*
> 
> Guys on my new pc i want to put 16gb of ram (i use zbrush, and for the thing that i do it won't use 16gb but 8), 16gb can be useful for multitasking (like i want to play some games and use google chrome with multiple tabs and maybe other things (the cpu i buy is an i7 4770)? or 16gb is really useless for anything that it isn't graphics (rendering etc...)? and also can be useful for next year gaming?
> (sorry for the bad english, i hope you have understood me)
> EDIT: can i post this somewhere else or here it's ok?


See my previous post for a screenshot of ram usage, I use most of my ram in everyday situations, I used to have 12GB in my machine but it simply wasn't enough for me.
As i am typing this I am using 14.2/16GB. Chrome uses a lot of RAM, so no, 16Gb is not useless at all


----------



## HALOwner97

http://valid.canardpc.com/2796027
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP








Pic:
http://i1299.photobucket.com/albums/ag67/HALOwner97/IMG_02021_zps6cd5b901.jpg


----------



## thymedtd

http://valid.canardpc.com/2796045

just found you guys, had this RAm for a little while now its G.SKILL Trident X DDR3-2400 Timing 10-12-12-31 really great stuff with out of the box setting


----------



## Wolfram

http://valid.canardpc.com/2798092

Totally forgot I had some RAM lying around gathering dust that I had from before. Don't know what i'm going to do with 16GB but i'm gonna do something.


----------



## GermanyChris

The next Mac Pro


----------



## beyonddc

Cool... here's mine. Total of 24GB of RAM. If you ask why I need that many RAMs, that's because I host multiple VMs on my primary PC as a test bed for software development and I play games while hosting VMs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2798519


----------



## gillbot

I'm pretty sure this is dead.... If you look at the op it states "Edited by Mr.Eiht - 1/15/13 at 1:17pm" and the list is no longer being maintained/updated.


----------



## RalphWasntHere

SAMSUNG GOD RAM MASTER RACE

http://valid.canardpc.com/2813239


----------



## neofury

G. Skill Sniper F3-14900CL9 4x4gb 1866mhz

Thanks


----------



## DarkrReign2049

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thymedtd*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2796045
> 
> just found you guys, had this RAm for a little while now its G.SKILL Trident X DDR3-2400 Timing 10-12-12-31 really great stuff with out of the box setting


I just got 32gb of this stuff. I have it underclocked at 2167 at 9-9-11-26 @1.62v. I was running it at 2400Mhz but these settings seem to be quicker in maxxmem and aida. I did get it to run at 1T also with no voltage change or anything else. Have you tried adjusting your timings yet?


----------



## rpg711

http://valid.canardpc.com/2820091

mushkin redline 1600 8-8-8-27 at 2000 11-11-11-27


----------



## neofury

Sorry, I should learn to read










http://valid.canardpc.com/2820763


----------



## Chunin

Was there something wrong with my entry post? I see the first post with the list was edited 2 days ago but my nick isnt on it


----------



## thymedtd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkrReign2049*
> 
> I just got 32gb of this stuff. I have it underclocked at 2167 at 9-9-11-26 @1.62v. I was running it at 2400Mhz but these settings seem to be quicker in maxxmem and aida. I did get it to run at 1T also with no voltage change or anything else. Have you tried adjusting your timings yet?


Actually no, I got it from a friend and had never done any RAM overclocking or anything like it just plug in the memory and go. However running the 9CL timing does look pretty nice







I'm at work now but when i get home I'll mess around with mine and see what i can get


----------



## ChromePixels

Heres Mine! http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2824689


----------



## Paramount

Patriot Viper Xtreme Division 4 16 GB 1866Mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2791914


----------



## beers

Mine could probably use an update by now.

4x 8GB of the Crucial Ballistix LP 1600 MHz CL8 @ 2000 9-9-9-24 1.5v
http://valid.canardpc.com/2825367


----------



## Minotaurtoo

http://valid.canardpc.com/2845135 had this for over a year now... just joined OC.net and found this club...


----------



## mikeseth

*Update: Count me back in.*

87. mikeseth, OWC xServe 16GB DDR3 ECC 1066MHz

Use the ram in my Apple Mac Pro tower with OS X Mountain Lion (see sig).


----------



## Crondom

http://valid.canardpc.com/2862960
Here's mine.


----------



## Colin0912

http://valid.canardpc.com/2870540

My Validation


----------



## Antuna

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873405 woot woot


----------



## PCModderMike

Eh sure here's mine.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2873409


----------



## EarlZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/2876867


----------



## darki73

Here is mine
Stock Kingston HyperX 1333 OC to 1866 (9-11-9-27)
http://valid.canardpc.com/2877882


----------



## S02

Yo recently got me some ram







>>> http://valid.canardpc.com/2882678

will post screen shots of whatever if wanted


----------



## RichiRichX

Got 16GB here. Still haven't used over 8... :-\

I guess buying 16 was a bit of an overkill - I thought I'd actually use it when cutting videos.. Will have to see next week.


----------



## landyzhu

any club for my little 96gb ram kit?


----------



## Ehpik

I feel like I'm trying to find my place here on OCN.

Anyway, trying to join this club, as well.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2885665


----------



## Stoffie22

Hi, Nice club to start with, since i got 16GB of RAM !

http://valid.canardpc.com/3rzzu7

16 GB
, because when gaming on UWS with 6000x1200 8GB got me some out of memory errors in the past.


----------



## eskamobob1

welcome to OCN, and to the club


----------



## KBOMB

http://valid.canardpc.com/x5jtxx

This would gladly be my first club to join too!


----------



## benjamen50

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/g1l3d7
OCN Username: Benjamen50


----------



## centvalny

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/l4ix9m

OCN Username: Centvalny


----------



## Essenbe

I'd like to join also. Is this enough to get me in?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://valid.canardpc.com/25hraj


----------



## DaveLT

Didn't know this existed
When i go home i shall validate my 4x4 HyperX Genesis (1600 stock) 1866 C9









http://valid.canardpc.com/djaj2t


----------



## JohnnyEars

Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/2897025

16GB G.Skill Trident X 2400


----------



## XReflection

I need my entry changed to change the brand of RAM.

http://valid.canardpc.com/e28yiz


----------



## raisethe3

I need to join the club some day. I don't have 16GB yet, but hopefully will do!


----------



## Quantum Reality

I don't know if I ever posted my validation, but I've got 16 gigs in my box now.









http://valid.canardpc.com/a4a4j7

Also, screenshot for extra proof:


----------



## HALOwner97

I'm already in but I've made a replacement rig and the old one will be out the door soon.
16GB CL8 Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracers

http://valid.canardpc.com/y9qffq


----------



## neo565

Here's mine:


It's Hynix RAM.


----------



## FastMHz

GPU-Z Validation

(This for the PRODUCTION rig in my sig)


----------



## benjamen50

I'm not sure but I think the OP hasn't updated this thread for a long time.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm not sure but I think the OP hasn't updated this thread for a long time.


Your right, I havernt seen any updates in ages. At least not like the "accepted" or "rejected" like before.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wouldn't mind joining this club ^_^

http://valid.canardpc.com/y4s0f3

I have 16GB of RAM because the second 8GB kit was on sale for all of $40, plus with how much I multitask I've noticed less issues than with 8GB. Also, some audio programs get cranky


----------



## MrJeffrey

I have 16GB of ram just upgraded to 16 gb last year from 8.... http://valid.canardpc.com/c3k2ph


----------



## KorbenD

Just did my upgrades a couple of weeks back, so now running 32 GB.

http://valid.canardpc.com/ue4dfa


----------



## rhinitis

My second

http://valid.canardpc.com/zs0mkw


----------



## mAs81

Here's mine too








http://valid.canardpc.com/fa4cgl


----------



## El Bastardo

I have 16Gb of Corsair Dominator Platinum @2133mhz

The reason i bought it was because i am like a Jackdaw..i love shiny things.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I love corsair ram.... I bought corsair vengeance just because I like the color of the heat spreader lol.. was my first purchase of corsair ram... been a staple since in any build I make... never had a single problem... love it all the way... btw I'm still using my first corsair ram now.. .I bought 16GB a few years back... and it still rocks.. little slower than some of the ram today... (1600mhz stock) but I did manage to OC it to 1700mhz even with all slots full on my mobo and using a amd FX chip lol... they hate 4 slots full..


----------



## El Bastardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> I love corsair ram.... I bought corsair vengeance just because I like the color of the heat spreader lol.. was my first purchase of corsair ram... been a staple since in any build I make... never had a single problem... love it all the way... btw I'm still using my first corsair ram now.. .I bought 16GB a few years back... and it still rocks.. little slower than some of the ram today... (1600mhz stock) but I did manage to OC it to 1700mhz even with all slots full on my mobo and using a amd FX chip lol... they hate 4 slots full..


Afternoon Minotaurtoo









Last ram i got was some crucial ballistix tracer which looked really nice with the led`s but always ran really hot and i couldn't seem to do much with it.So i thought i would give Corsair a go again.Went with 2 8GB sticks in case i wanted to expand in the future.

Seems like that memory has served you well.









What other brands have your tried.?

A while ago one of my mates suggested Super Talent memory was very good but i never got around to buying any.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Bastardo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon Minotaurtoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last ram i got was some crucial ballistix tracer which looked really nice with the led`s but always ran really hot and i couldn't seem to do much with it.So i thought i would give Corsair a go again.Went with 2 8GB sticks in case i wanted to expand in the future.
> 
> Seems like that memory has served you well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other brands have your tried.?
> 
> A while ago one of my mates suggested Super Talent memory was very good but i never got around to buying any.


Kingston I've used for value ram before... performance was ok, but what do you expect from value ram... also tried... mushkin (spelling) before.. was ok... but again not great. That's about the limit of brands I have tried... once I found Corsair and saw the performance difference it made... especially on APU based systems, I never went back.. even took the stock ram out of my laptop and put vengeance in.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Kingston I've used for value ram before... performance was ok, but what do you expect from value ram... also tried... mushkin (spelling) before.. was ok... but again not great. That's about the limit of brands I have tried... once I found Corsair and saw the performance difference it made... especially on APU based systems, I never went back.. even took the stock ram out of my laptop and put vengeance in.


I'm sorry guys here. Corsair these days IS overpriced and their RAM cannot be overclocked a single DRAM step (233MHz bump). Every other enthusiast RAM I've bought always OC'd 1 step and beyond.








At the same clockspeed ALL RAM is the same, saying it makes a difference means you're being a fanboy.
And then there's Kingston HyperX laptops dimms if you think there's no competition


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm sorry guys here. Corsair these days IS overpriced and their RAM cannot be overclocked a single DRAM step (233MHz bump). Every other enthusiast RAM I've bought always OC'd 1 step and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same clockspeed ALL RAM is the same, saying it makes a difference means you're being a fanboy.
> And then there's Kingston HyperX laptops dimms if you think there's no competition


the difference I noticed was stability and performance vs quoted, I will say that some value ram sticks I've bought ...kingston I believe it was did actually perform like it said it would... but so often it just didn't hold up to what it promised.. In many systems I installed ram in, it'd come up as 1333 even though it said it was 1600, so I'd set it at 1600 with the quoted timings and then poof blue screens... .. no fanboy here... just reality... sorry I don't have screenshots to prove it.... I just noticed I've had less trouble with them... (no DOA's, instability at stock settings, etc.) I also never said there was no competition... please don't read into my posts... I said that I haven't tried that many different kinds therefore I can't speak of them... most value ram I've bought was ok, but seemed to have stability issues when pushed hard... and I have had to RMA a few pieces because they wouldn't even work at the quoted stock settings.

I will say that I've heard great things about sniper memory too.. but I'm a bit hard to get to try things I don't know about because most of my builds are for customers so I stick with what I know works... my own rigs I tend to experiment with... so maybe on my next personal rig I'll try something different... what do you think the best performing ram is, and I'll consider it for my next rig.


----------



## Strychnine69

http://valid.canardpc.com/8mbfgu

Says noname but it's PNY XLR8. My motherboard is keeping it at 1333MHz, never buying ASRock again.


----------



## El Bastardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> I'm sorry guys here. Corsair these days IS overpriced and their RAM cannot be overclocked a single DRAM step (233MHz bump). Every other enthusiast RAM I've bought always OC'd 1 step and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same clockspeed ALL RAM is the same, saying it makes a difference means you're being a fanboy.
> And then there's Kingston HyperX laptops dimms if you think there's no competition


Now then Dave.

One step beyond reminded me of that Madness song of the same name which i haven't heard in ruddy years.To be honest though i always preferred Nightboat to Cairo.

Moving on...


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Bastardo*
> 
> Now then Dave.
> 
> One step beyond reminded me of that Madness song of the same name which i haven't heard in ruddy years.To be honest though i always preferred Nightboat to Cairo.
> 
> Moving on...


I'm lost.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Kingston I've used for value ram before... performance was ok, but what do you expect from value ram... also tried... mushkin (spelling) before.. was ok... but again not great. That's about the limit of brands I have tried... once I found Corsair and saw the performance difference it made... especially on APU based systems, I never went back.. even took the stock ram out of my laptop and put vengeance in.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry guys here. Corsair these days IS overpriced and their RAM cannot be overclocked a single DRAM step (233MHz bump). Every other enthusiast RAM I've bought always OC'd 1 step and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same clockspeed ALL RAM is the same, saying it makes a difference means you're being a fanboy.
> And then there's Kingston HyperX laptops dimms if you think there's no competition
Click to expand...

Well you obviously don't bench ram because that isn't true. Secondary and tritary timings make a big difference.

I also have quite a bit or Corsair ram that would like to disagree with your overclocking assessment.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well you obviously don't bench ram because that isn't true. Secondary and tritary timings make a big difference.
> 
> I also have quite a bit or Corsair ram that would like to disagree with your overclocking assessment.


Ever read something wrong... start a post... then go, oh crap... and realize you read the OP completely wrong... that's what I get for typing before coffee.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Well you obviously don't bench ram because that isn't true. Secondary and tritary timings make a big difference.
> 
> I also have quite a bit or Corsair ram that would like to disagree with your overclocking assessment.


Which you can change by yourself

And no if you're talking about Corsair RAM pre-2013, yeah. But not anymore


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Which you can change by yourself
> 
> And no if you're talking about Corsair RAM pre-2013, yeah. But not anymore


If you don't mind me asking - so which SKUs are you referring to? I'd like to know so I can test it myself and see if your claim is true.


----------



## DaveLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsair Joseph*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking - so which SKUs are you referring to? I'd like to know so I can test it myself and see if your claim is true.


Vengeance 1600 CL9. The one's that's priced like a Ripjaws.X, HyperX Genesis and so on ... But won't OC as much. I've had 5 batches (1 month in between) of vengeance and they can only do 1700 CL10/11


----------



## Corsair Joseph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaveLT*
> 
> Vengeance 1600 CL9. The one's that's priced like a Ripjaws.X, HyperX Genesis and so on ... But won't OC as much. I've had 5 batches (1 month in between) of vengeance and they can only do 1700 CL10/11


This *one* right? If so, I may not have a kit on hand that has a pre-2013 lot, but I'll try to request it if I don't find one here laying around.


----------



## mikeseth

_*Back on OCN after almost 2.5 years after diving deep into the Apple ecosystem (Mac Pro Xeon, MacBook Air '11, MacBook Pro Retina 15", Mac Mini G4, PowerMac G4 DP).*_

NEW SYSTEM:
http://valid.canardpc.com/xf6pys

_mikeseth, 24GB DDR3, Corsair 16GB + Patriot 8GB, 1333MHz, 9-9-9-23_

Detailed Specs: Corsair Vengeance 16GB 1600MHz (2x8GB) + Patriot 8GB 1600MHz (2x4GB) running at 1333MHz maximum.

*Please add me back to:*
Quote:


> 87. mikeseth, former member


----------



## kyle170

http://valid.canardpc.com/ca0bmd







Add me


----------



## compsman

G.skill 10700 16gb (8x2) 2133 mhz (1066.5) 1:8 9 11 11 31 2T


----------



## Quantum Reality

*blinbkblink*

Why did you purposely make your display look like a badly crimped VGA cable connected to an oldschool monitor?


----------



## compsman

talking about me?
if so, the forums crop pictures, and not vga, both dvi ports at there native res.


----------



## MsNikita

Guys... You might have to move me into the *64 GB* zone... I just upgrade the ram on this thing..



*Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/1gyc8f


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compsman*
> 
> talking about me?
> if so, the forums crop pictures, and not vga, both dvi ports at there native res.


I'm not talking about the resolution, I'm talking about that godawful purple.

Back in the old days, you could get that effect with a defective VGA cable or connection.


----------



## Chimera1970

http://valid.canardpc.com/k48aqy


----------



## compsman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I'm not talking about the resolution, I'm talking about that godawful purple.
> 
> Back in the old days, you could get that effect with a defective VGA cable or connection.


ohhh yea i remember tho days, but the pink/purple is my color i pick. 3d objects
i remember having a bad vga cable that did green all the screen deep lol

but also, print screen wont copy whats coming out of vga/dvi/hdmi port. so example if i had a bad vga cable and screen is yellow. print screen wont be coping yellow screen. it be coping what the driver really shares


----------



## QuietReading

This is my notebook:

http://valid.canardpc.com/ftd6f4

I'll post my PC-link later.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuietReading*
> 
> This is my notebook:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ftd6f4
> 
> I'll post my PC-link later.


notebook with 32 GB!!! *warning: showing my age* I remember when people went nuts that my desktop had 32 MB ram.... then I went with 80 MB and had the most memory of anyone I knew.... lol now you show up with 32 GB in a "notebook" lol.. wow...


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> notebook with 32 GB!!! *warning: showing my age* I remember when people went nuts that my desktop had 32 MB ram.... then I went with 80 MB and had the most memory of anyone I knew.... lol now you show up with 32 GB in a "notebook" lol.. wow...


Perhaps it's time you got a new laptop eh? My poor laptop only has 4Gb... Still does it's job just fine!!


----------



## QuietReading

For many of the tasks I do 4GB would be fine as well. For building test setups to show customers I sometimes run nested hypervisors with a couple of VM's however and in those scenarios I'm using quite a bit of it.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Perhaps it's time you got a new laptop eh? My poor laptop only has 4Gb... Still does it's job just fine!!


Mine has 8 lol.. and that's more than most of my customers PC's have lol... most people now seem to want 8... even though they'll never use it... for some reason they think that browsing the web is stressful on the computer... I suppose if they do it like my wife does with 80+ tabs open in google chrome then it might be lol.... but when I build gaming rigs even, most only want 8 or 16 .... too much $$ for them to get more or they would probably do it. I've noticed a rash of cheapo gamers out there lately.. not wanting to spend much cash at all... even opting for .... *chokes* integrated graphics *chokes* hard to even say that... but at least with AMD's new generation of integrated gpu's they do at least work... oh well...


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minotaurtoo*
> 
> Mine has 8 lol.. and that's more than most of my customers PC's have lol... most people now seem to want 8... even though they'll never use it... for some reason they think that browsing the web is stressful on the computer... I suppose if they do it like my wife does with 80+ tabs open in google chrome then it might be lol.... but when I build gaming rigs even, most only want 8 or 16 .... too much $$ for them to get more or they would probably do it. I've noticed a rash of cheapo gamers out there lately.. not wanting to spend much cash at all... even opting for .... *chokes* integrated graphics *chokes* hard to even say that... but at least with AMD's new generation of integrated gpu's they do at least work... oh well...


If it's any consolation, my Linux box only has 6Gb, come to think of it, my NAS server has more and that doesn't even surf the web.


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> If it's any consolation, my Linux box only has 6Gb, come to think of it, my NAS server has more and that doesn't even surf the web.


I do most of my web surfing on "Minotaur"... the one in my sig... but I sometimes feel guilty lol sitting here with all this horsepower in the box just browsing the web so I'll eventually move over to the laptop to keep from running up my electric bill. I have no idea why I wanted this much PC, but the only thing I think I should have put more of in now is ram, maybe instead of 16 I should have put the full 32... just because sometimes I catch myself getting close to 90% usage when working with some high res pics and VM's oh well... guess I'm stuck with what I got lol ... My laptop I never use more than 50% of... but I never do any intense tasks on it.


----------



## MsNikita

Since this the RAM thread, though I'd share this with the rest of yous.... Just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Xyro TR1

I really, really need more RAM at work... x.x


----------



## Minotaurtoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I really, really need more RAM at work... x.x


when I'm busy here I've seen nearly that much usage with 16 GB here lol... but its only because I have the same image open 3 or 4 times so I can do layering and such... some of the images are above 150 megapixels... but its only playing around not work... VM's are the other thing that chews up my ram... and I do use them for work.


----------



## MsNikita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> I really, really need more RAM at work... x.x


Don't look at me... All mine has a home.


----------



## Asianinja11

Sign me up on this club.

http://valid.x86.fr/4ujf4j


----------



## floodslayer9

http://valid.x86.fr/cf3qzy

Thanks!


----------



## Wiz766

Alright! Wiz766
http://valid.canardpc.com/afzfkj


----------



## 15130

This thread looks useless, can I join ?


----------



## JeremyFenn

Hey there!! I have 16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 pushed to 1920 (OC'd)

Timings are 9-9-9-24-36 @ 1T.

Validation is in my sig, same I've used for 5Ghz club, over 1Ghz club, and hopefully soon to be the 16+GB RAM club.


----------



## DarthBaggins

Well I'm in, just need to get you guys my CPU-z or screen shot my bios







(16GB.Kingston Hyper X Black DDR3 1600 (2 x 8GB)


----------



## Blackspots

I have 16GB of RAM (Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 1866 running at 1333 due to the limits of my G1610 Celeron, and ASRock B75M-DGS)

Oh, and here's the validation link: http://valid.x86.fr/w5nl5z


----------



## DarthBaggins

Proof of 16GB, as I'm running linux Ubuntu for [email protected] TC on the rig w/ 16GB's in it :


----------



## synge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I have 16GB of RAM (Corsair Vengeance Pro DDR3 1866 running at 1333 due to the limits of my G1610 Celeron, and ASRock B75M-DGS)


Why are you running 16gb on a Celeron? (PS: Hello fellow fur....







)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> Why are you running 16gb on a Celeron? (PS: Hello fellow fur....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, there's a few of us hanging around here







Can't remember if I posted my validation on here or not, but pretty sure I did back in March...


----------



## synge

I have 16gb in my main rig, but I'm too lazy to switch computers right now to prove it.

Also, it's 2014. I wasn't aware that having 16gb was even still a "thing"...


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> Why are you running 16gb on a Celeron? (PS: Hello fellow fur....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just bought the RAM (its for my next build -- see "future upgrade" in sig), but the Celeron was a budget build switch from AMD (just the motherboard and CPU)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *synge*
> 
> I have 16gb in my main rig, but I'm too lazy to switch computers right now to prove it.
> 
> Also, it's 2014. I wasn't aware that having 16gb was even still a "thing"...


With this 16GB of RAM, I switched from having just 4GB of RAM, see this for more info


----------



## p3gaz_001

http://valid.x86.fr/iyhqkq


----------



## raisethe3

Add me into the club please!

*raisethe3* 16GB DDR3 ADATA 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2T



Thank you!!!


----------



## Dark Volker

Is anyone keeping up on this?

If so I need to make a change to my RAM.

I still have 16GB, but I changed to G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900). The model number is: F3-1866C8D-16GTX


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dark Volker*
> 
> *Is anyone keeping up on this?*
> 
> If so I need to make a change to my RAM.
> 
> I still have 16GB, but I changed to G.SKILL Trident X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900). The model number is: F3-1866C8D-16GTX


i dont think so.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i dont think so.


I don't think so either - OP hasn't been updated for over a year.


----------



## haiz85

Count me in. haiz85
http://valid.x86.fr/k3gun2


----------



## MsNikita

Change of motherboard... New validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/7qnfdj


----------



## GeneO

Please add me:

http://valid.canardpc.com/jc2jmq


----------



## AMDZombie

I have 16gigs a couple of times, sacrificing gigs to friends or family to help them but this time, all 16 gigs are here to stay!

http://valid.x86.fr/wz09h3


----------



## Chita Gonza

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ram-memory-upgrade,2778.html

It's kind of nice having the option to disable the swap file and keep things in system memory. Also 12gb wasn't a viable option for my last 2 builds LGA 1156 & 1155, so 16gb it is!


----------



## Shnaz

http://valid.canardpc.com/1z4ncd


----------



## HappyBuddhaman

http://valid.x86.fr/1zyqly


----------



## Maelthras

http://valid.x86.fr/xkqjgg 8-9-8-20-1t 1600


----------



## HakscH

*hey guys i just got a question.

i got 2 kits of Corsair vengeance 2x4gb ddr3 1866mhz @1,500v. but each kit has a diffrent XMP Profile and bit diffrent timings. the first kit i have bought in 2012 is using the XMP profil 1.2 and the following timings:
*
_Memory Module Properties
Module Name Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9
Serial Number None
Module Size 4 GB (2 ranks, 8 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered DIMM
Memory Type DDR3 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage 1.5 V
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Normal (7.8 us)

Memory Timings
@ 666 MHz 9-9-9-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 34-107-5-10-5-5-25 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW)
@ 592 MHz 8-8-8-22 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 30-95-5-9-5-5-23 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW)
@ 518 MHz 7-7-7-19 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 27-83-4-8-4-4-20 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW)
@ 444 MHz 6-6-6-16 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 23-72-4-7-4-4-17 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW)

Extreme Memory Profile v1.2
Profile Name Enthusiast (Certified)
Memory Speed DDR3-1866 (933 MHz)
Voltage 1.50 V (Memory Controller: 1.20 V)
Refresh Period (tREF) 7.8 us
Recommended DIMMs Per Channel 1
@ 933 MHz 9-10-9-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 48-150-2-7-14-7-7-35-9 (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW-WCL)
@ 622 MHz 6-7-6-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 32-100-2-5-10-5-5-24-6 (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW-WCL)_

*and the other kit from 2014 use XMP Profile 1.3 with following timings:*

_Memory Module Properties
Module Name Corsair Vengeance CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9
Serial Number None
Module Size 4 GB (1 rank, 8 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered DIMM
Memory Type DDR3 SDRAM
Memory Speed DDR3-1333 (667 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage 1.5 V
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Normal (7.8 us)

Memory Timings
@ 666 MHz 9-9-9-24 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 33-174-4-10-5-5-20 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW)
@ 533 MHz 7-7-7-20 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 26-139-4-8-4-4-16 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW)
@ 457 MHz 6-6-6-17 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 22-119-3-7-4-4-14 (RC-RFC-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW)

Extreme Memory Profile v1.3
Profile Name Enthusiast (Certified)
Memory Speed DDR3-1866 (933 MHz)
Voltage 1.50 V (Memory Controller: 1.30 V)
Refresh Period (tREF) 7.8 us
Recommended DIMMs Per Channel 1
@ 932 MHz 9-10-9-27 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 36-243-2-6-16-7-8-29-8 (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW-WCL)
@ 624 MHz 6-7-6-19 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS) / 25-163-2-4-11-5-6-20-6 (RC-RFC-CR-RRD-WR-WTR-RTP-FAW-WCL)
_

*since i upgraded to 4x4gb my memory read, memory copy, memory write and the memory latency are worst as with 2x4gb. is it because 16gb or because the diffrent timings?
what should i do for better read, copy, write and latency score? and could the difference of the timings harm any parts of my pc?*


----------



## raisethe3

^^^The problem is that the kits are not the same. Hence they have different specs, thus enabling the motherboard not to function/set properly.

One suggestion is to sell your older kit, and then buy the same kit you will be currently using for your rig. That way you shouldn't encounter any problems.


----------



## goodwidp

http://valid.x86.fr/hhg8ud


----------



## Spork13

Better late than never.

http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Sp...reenShot01-14-15at1047AM_zpsa7516578.png.html


----------



## GeneO

I don't think anyone is manning the pumps. Last update of the first page was spring 2013. Nice timings there though.


----------



## leo38cheng

hey guys, i'm planning to buy 16gb of the below, can you tell me if these ram are any good? are they reliable?

thanks

G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM


----------



## S02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leo38cheng*
> 
> hey guys, i'm planning to buy 16gb of the below, can you tell me if these ram are any good? are they reliable?
> 
> thanks
> 
> G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL8D-8GBXM


They are very nice! Just make sure they are compatible with your mobo and cpu







.

Will probably need to adjust timings yourself, also if not overclocking, you probably won't reach 1866mhz.

Could try going for more ram instead =P, something like 2x8gb 1333 cl9, with ram there isn't major differences with games and such. I use a RAMDRIVE with my ram, bandwidth and timing helps for that, but it is so quick at 1333, that 1600 makes no difference to me.


----------



## leo38cheng

How can i find out if they will work for my mobo or cpu? I plan to do very light overclocking


----------



## S02

There are QVL qualified vendors lists on mobo and cpu websites. You can also send RipJaws or whomever an e-mail with your specs, mobo model will need to be mentioned probably.


----------



## GeneO

go to the gskill site and find the ram you are interested in. gskill lists all motherboards they are compatible with


----------



## S02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> go to the gskill site and find the ram you are interested in. gskill lists all motherboards they are compatible with


Gskill, wow I said Ripjaws, my bad. Yeah gskill as far as I know, make really nice dimms, usually cheap, perform well, and are compatible with a lot of boards.


----------



## Kruilty

So, I was gonna start a thread asking for the best 16gb (DDR3) set for under $150 with good timings (or capable of getting good timings)..etc. But posting the question here since so many people are in this club.

Thanks


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> ^^^The problem is that the kits are not the same. Hence they have different specs, thus enabling the motherboard not to function/set properly.
> 
> One suggestion is to sell your older kit, and then buy the same kit you will be currently using for your rig. That way you shouldn't encounter any problems.


The other alternative is run at the minimum speed and timing settings both can use in common. My roommate has 3 x 2 GB Muskhin + 3 x 2 GB OCZ, both DDR3-1600. They're running at 8-8-8-24, circa 1650 MHz or so, and all is fine.


----------



## Stacey2911

http://valid.x86.fr/1bj9nn

G.Skill Ripjaws X 2x 8Gb, stock settings were 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24 2T 1.5v


----------



## Quantum Reality

Whoa, DDR3-2133? Nice work getting up that high!


----------



## Stacey2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> Whoa, DDR3-2133? Nice work getting up that high!


I had to up it to 1.6v to get the timings down, I'm still fiddling with it







but thank you.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> The other alternative is run at the minimum speed and timing settings both can use in common. My roommate has 3 x 2 GB Muskhin + 3 x 2 GB OCZ, both DDR3-1600. They're running at 8-8-8-24, circa 1650 MHz or so, and all is fine.


That could work, but wouldn't that hinder performance though?? Curious, were both kits the same timings? I find it a bit of surprise.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> The other alternative is run at the minimum speed and timing settings both can use in common. My roommate has 3 x 2 GB Muskhin + 3 x 2 GB OCZ, both DDR3-1600. They're running at 8-8-8-24, circa 1650 MHz or so, and all is fine.
> 
> 
> 
> That could work, but wouldn't that hinder performance though?? Curious, were both kits the same timings? I find it a bit of surprise.
Click to expand...

I looked into it. Apparently in real-world work, RAM speed has a relatively minor effect although the _amount_ of RAM matters greatly. Going from 6 to 12 gigs really smoothed out Skyrim and helped Photoshop productivity.

I personally have 16 GB in dual channel on my Z97 board and having all that RAM is prettty marv.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*
> 
> I looked into it. Apparently in real-world work, RAM speed has a relatively minor effect although the _amount_ of RAM matters greatly. Going from 6 to 12 gigs really smoothed out Skyrim and helped Photoshop productivity.
> 
> I personally have 16 GB in dual channel on my Z97 board and having all that RAM is prettty marv.


I too, have 16 GB in my system (Intel) and I use Photoshop a lot, also Handbrake. So yeah, things speeds up.


----------



## destrano1

Validation: http://valid.x86.fr/jp0rex


----------



## mauley

Add me to the list please.

http://valid.x86.fr/r0uurv


----------



## Yuniver

http://valid.x86.fr/7xbq7b


----------



## Neb9

http://valid.canardpc.com/y3n35p


----------



## Neb9

I'm looking at some peoples GPU Z posts to the club 3 weeks ago and they have not been added?


----------



## Minotaurtoo

I think the club is unmanned


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have a feeling as well that it is unmanned.


----------



## rickcooperjr

does this get me in http://valid.canardpc.com/j4zjmq


----------



## Minotaurtoo

it would if the thread was manned

if a mod were to pick this thread up and update it... it would be nice.. but a big job.


----------



## GeneO

Edited by Mr.Eiht - 5/31/13 at 4:47pm

been a while


----------



## raisethe3

Does OP still update this thread? Cause for some reason my entry isn't on it.

Anyways here's proof:

Nickname: raisethe3

http://valid.canardpc.com/bmsnw1



Thanks.


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Does OP still update this thread? Cause for some reason my entry isn't on it.
> 
> Anyways here's proof:
> 
> Nickname: raisethe3
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/bmsnw1
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


No it hasn't been updated for some time now. Maybe someone else can pick up the thread from the original author.


----------



## jkuddyh801

*awesome, love to join the club here.

ocn: jkuddyh801

CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.x86.fr/p682b2*


----------



## ferjero989

16gb @ 1866 gskill f3-14900cl9 says HI!


----------



## marcinpl

2x8GB Adata Xpg V3 2800 12/14/14/36 2T @ 2800 11/13/13/31 1T here...


----------



## marcinpl

*


----------



## oz120

http://valid.x86.fr/d3zlng


----------



## Quantum Reality

If this is a 16GB+ RAM club, I am now at *32 GB* of G. Skill RAM


----------

